# Trying Again After a Failed IVF Cycle



## MissAnnabelle

I wanted to start a new thread for those of us who are starting, or planning their next IVF after a failed cycle. I do believe that all of us on Baby and Bump are in the same place, but I wanted a thread where I could share this part of my journey with women going through the same thing instead of those who are pregnant, or just begining their first cycles.

A bit about me. My first IVF w/ICSI cycle ended in a chemical pregnancy. I have started on my next fresh cycle with a retrieval date of September 10th. I am finding it much harder to be positive this time than the first time.

Anyone out there going through the same?


----------



## MoBaby

hey our retreival date is the same!! my first cycle = bfn second = miscarriage and this next one WILL BE BFP :) Good luck. sorry the cycle failed.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey, how about that? Small world:) I started bcp today; lupron 8/20 first u/s 8/27. I will also be taking folistim and sol.x around the 31st I think. Sorry to hear about your loss the second time :( Have each of your cycles been the same? They are keeping mine the same as last time.


----------



## MoBaby

first two were the same; this one is different because my estradiol levels have been very low after day 3 of stimming so there may be something going on there... I always ended up with good eggs and good fertilization with icsi but i think I was oversuppressed with the lupron. And for some reason we only got 2 blasts each time when he expected more. Im on BCP until august 26, start microdose lupron aug 28, gonal f aug 31, and menopur sept 3rd until im ready to trigger.

Also i had a fibroid removed recently which may have contributed to the failure. So thats gone now it was 10cm.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My bcp ends on the 24th. It's weird how our e/r date is the same, but our protocols are different. Hopefully everything else goes smoothly :)


----------



## ShortyA22

Hello friends!! Well both of you know my story- but I'll Shorten it up for the ones who may join that don't.. Well I as well had a failed IVF first cycle along with the same dates as missannabelle..(we became best ttc and support buddies) having a failed cycle has been very hard and depressing as well and makes it hard to get excited for another round-- my body responded perfectly to the meds and we retrieved 13 eggs- didn't have any fertilization issues and then boom! Transfer day- all of my perfect embryos were poor quality which is obviously why we had a failed Cycle! So past all that and trying to stay positive and focus on the future- I go next Thursday ( Aug 9th) for a follow up with my RE to go over future plans- we are not sure whether we are going to try another cycle at this clinic, move to another clinic that offers better package rates due to the price of our current clinic, or go ahead and have my DHs blockage repaired(he was diagnosed with azoospermia, but had very successful TESE which proved normal production and perfect sperm but they can't get out) soooo.... Hopefully after next Thursday we will have more answers and more clarification to what's our best option!!

That's exciting that yalls retreivala are scheduled the same day!! I wish and pray BFPs for all of us bc we know how hard it has been


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Welcome best ttc buddy shorty! I know last month our e/r date was the same, but the whole protocol was different too.

Let's hope that this can be a good place for all of us to have a voice and find support during all of our trails and tribulations to come :)


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if I could join your thread.

A bit about me Im 30 DH 33. We have been ttc for 6 yrs and constantly being told after all tests its unexplained, recently went through our first IVF cycle which was unsuccessful and now starting our 2nd cycle. I have an appointment today to start on metformin and hopefully start Gonal F injections next week.

It will be good to see how you all get on and suport each other through this.


----------



## ShortyA22

Welcome Dancing!!! Sorry to hear about all that and your failed cycle- good Luck with round two and nothing but positive vibes your way! It's tough when you hAve a failed cycle and no one really knows what you are going through unless they have been there so that's why we decided it would good to have a thread like this- we are here to support each other during it all!!
It's great to have you


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Of course you can! Welcome DancingDiva :) 
Are you doing another fresh cycle? I had assumed that I would have left over embryos to freeze, so I was shocked when I didn't, but I guess it is really common not to.

I am really glad that we all have eachother too. This whole thing is tough enough without having to do it on your own.


----------



## Northernmonke

Im hoping to start stimming on the 17th August ish so will be slightly earlier, I know what you mean when people that are in a different situation sometimes you want to talk to people that are at a smililar stage, here to chat pm me if you like x


----------



## ShortyA22

Welcome Northern! Good luck with your upcoming cycle! Keep us updated!


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone :hi: I know most of you from the other thread and was hoping I can join this thread as I am in the same boat, with our first cycle ending in a MC and now starting our second cycle. It is so hard going through one cycle, let alone preparing for a second cycle. I am very nervous and scared this time around. I did not respond well to the first cycle, so they have changed things around a bit. 

I am hopefully starting stimming today; had my baseline this morning and waiting for my results from the bloodwork. But going into this appt I was terrified; with my history of cysts, polyps, fibroids, thankfully all looked good. I feel like I am walking on egg shells with the cycle; I want to be excited and optomistic, but I am terrified of it ending badly again.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Welcome Northern and Michelle :hugs:

Michelle I do remember you from other threads :) 

I say that we are allowed to be slightly pessimistic on this thread because if we can't do that here. then where can we? It for sure is tough, but what else can we do besides keep going throught the motions. Keep planning that next step - one foot and then the other, right?


----------



## michelle01

Agreed MissAnnabelle! I know my age plays a big role in why it failed last time; I am 38, will be 39 in January. My egg quality is OK and nothing was wrong with my husband. Last cycle I was a slow responder so this time they have doubled what I will be taking for my follistum injections and they also found that I have MTHFR, so I have lovenox injections to do as well. I got the go ahead to start tonight!!! I am definitely not as anxious and excited as last time, just seem to be taking things as they go. I just want this to work; we all know how emotionally draining and tiring this whole process can be.


----------



## ShortyA22

Welcome to this thread Michelle!! FX that everything works out for you in this cycle! It's very hard for us to get excited bc if your like me... I was super anxious and excited bc everything seemed to work in my favor and that I knew I was pregnant with one or maybe a couple babies-- but IT FAILED so I feel like if it didn't work when everything seemed perfect then when or how will it work-- IVF cost way too much to just do it and not care..an plus it's very stressful so I'm glad we all got each other here


----------



## DancingDiva

Its great to see all the support that is in this thread and I think thats the most imprtant thing you need to get through this journey. I look forward to sharing my journey with you ladies and also supporting and encouraging you through your.

AFM - Thats me started Metformin AF due next saturday then I will start injections. I will be doing ICSI this time than natural IVF.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I agree. It is hard to find support from people (besides DH) outside of this community because it is a long process with many variables and stages that it is hard for a lot of people to take in unless they have gone through the same. I confuse myself sometimes..

I used to work full time at a law office. I cut down to part time to go back to school to "take my mind off of not getting pregnant" so that we would magically get pregnant (didn't work). I cancelled my fall classes because of IVF and am still part time at work (becuae I hate it there and was just going to work there 'until the baby came'). I feel like this is consuming my entire life. I have turned down a few job offers because I don't think I can start a new job and then immediately ask for time off. Has anyone else managed to jugle other full time commitments while doing IVF?


----------



## michelle01

MissAnnabelle - It is certainly hard to juggle things in your life when you are going through IVF. I work full-time and have to be at work early; I am finding it a challenge when the doctor appts interfer with my work schedule, but I am trying to work that out. And just a few days ago I was asked to bowl in a tournament next June in Michigan; and then I realized, if this cycle does work then I will be due in May and having a c-section, so I had to turn it down. And then if it doesn't work then I passed up an opportunity to go. Everything has to be put on hold for this!!


----------



## s08

Mind if I join? I'm not currently doing a fresh cycle, but am in the midst of a FET after a failed cycle. Realistically, we will probably be doing another fresh cycle in the fall (unless by some miracle this one works). I recognize many of you, and love the idea of a thread where everyone understands the devastation of a failed cycle (or more than one). It's so hard to maintain the balance between keeping expectations low and trying to stay positive. 

I had a pretty textbook fresh cycle (up until transfer day where my embryos were a little slow) so my RE says I will stay on the same protocol for Cycle #2. I understand the rationale, but it worries me also since it didn't work. There's always something to worry about, isn't there?


----------



## ShortyA22

Welcome S08.. We would love to have u join... We are all here to support each other as we know how exciting IVF cAn be until you are crushed with a failed cycle.. As for me and others on here, it's going to be very hard to stay positive


----------



## MoBaby

Hi s08: congrats on fet today!!! Fx for you and you won't need that second cycle!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Welcome s08! My first cycle pretty much went the same as yours, so I know how disheartening it can be. My nurse said that it is a good sign that we did get pregnant, so try to stay positive for this one. I have heard that sometimes there is more success with FET. There is still hope, so remain...cautiously optimistic:) How many did they put back this time? Are you going to hpt this cycle? How many days of bed rest are you doing post transfer?


----------



## MoBaby

I'm being the opposite this cycle- There is no room for pessamistic attitudes!! LOL. I am going to remain as positive as I absolutely can. I can't imagine a 3rd time not working, considering all that I have gone through since the miscarriage to prepare my uterus for baby. Dr really thinks we will be successful this time also which helps. I just pray that fibroid was what was keeing things from implanting/developing :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mobaby - send some of those positive vides my way!? :) I need them...lol
So, what are you doing to keep your mind occupied until the end of the month when all of the fun starts? It's tough for me because it's not something that I can work towards - just a lot of waiting for this or waiting for that. Plus, I feel like everything is so far out of my control. I wish I knew of some IVF success diet or good luck charms... :p


----------



## ShortyA22

Mobaby please send some my way too!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Well my mine is been pretty much occupied with baby since we started trying nearly 2 trs ago.... But since I have a new job starting oct 31 I am kinda focusing on that...And also I just have this calm kind of feeling that everything is going to be okay....

Last night I dreamed I took a cb digi and it said preg 1-2 and I almost freaked out b/c I thought I was 7 wks then remembered I was only 4! Then I panicked b/c I forgot to do the progesterone... Then later in the dream I was bleeding so my mind is for sure thinking about all of this! 

Positive vibes going to you all!!!!!! It will work for us all!!!!!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi s08 :hi: how are you feeling?

I am on day three of stimming and I have been really cramping today. I am just hoping I overdid it today and now resting. I do not remember feeling this crappy this early on in my last cycle.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Emilina84

Hey all,

Jumping on this thread as I'm just going through my second cycle. We have unexplained infertility (I call it unlucky!). First cycle I was on very low stims and only got 1 egg which fertilized and was growing well but didn't stick. Second cycles got 6 eggs, 3 fertilized.mone had been fertilized by two sperm so they couldn't use it and the other two were slow and fragmented. Ordinarily they have a policy of only ever putting one back because of my age but they put both back in 2 days ago (2x4 cell on day 3) as the chances are low for either making it. Disappointing! I'm expecting a BFN, and will hope for better next cycle. How is everyone else doing?

IVF sure isn't a quick fix!


----------



## ShortyA22

Michelle-- I think cramping is pretty normal-- it seemed like I cramped the entire time- not only did I cramp, but got real bloated and couldn't fit in lots of my clothes-- I think it's got something to do with the meds and fluids and all that! Good luck- your getting so close 

Welcome Emilina!!! FX for your BFP this time!! I'm sorry you have had to go through that and unexplained- has your dr changed the protocol on this cycle?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

MoBaby - if def. sounds like you have babies on the brain! lol I have dreams about getting baby stuff or about babies, but I have never dreamt that I actually had a baby - once I came close, but when I gave birth it was two kittens? wth? lol

Michelle - I always feel the crappiest the first few days after starting a different med. Take it easy as much as possible. When is your first u/s?

Wecome Emilina! Unlucky is right. I feel the same way :( When is your beta? tww is the worst part of the whole thing!

Shorty - Only a few more days until your sppointment. It doesn't look like I will be talking to my doctor for a while, so get some info for me too!

Not much new and exciting with me. I don't start my lupron until 8/20 so just a heck of a lot of thumb twidleing. Boy, bcp makes me nauseous. I have not made the announcement to our family that we are starting our next cycle. I think I am going to keep it on the dl as much as possible this time. Last cycle my mil was calling or texting at every single stage to ask how things went or to wish us luck. I know it wasn't my fault, but feel like I let people down and would rather do this cycle without the added pressure if possible.


----------



## ShortyA22

MissA-yes! I know this appoint isn't really about much but just info and talking with the dr but I am super anxious!!
I don't blame you for not telling many ppl this time, we pretty much decided we aren't going to tell many either bc it was extra hard when ppl knew... If it would have worked then it wouldnt been bad but it's hard enough with IVF period then to explain a failed cycle


----------



## MoBaby

shorty the f/u at the clinic is very good actually. the dr goes over all the records from your cycle...shows you everything. goes over the labs, etc and the eggs, the sperm, etc and then gives an opinion on why it failed.. we were told the first time "we were unlucky"..2nd time possibly fibroid related or just nature. Then you get to ask questions and give concerns. Then you can talk about another cycle and how the game plan will change/stay the same. Ours was the same cycles 1-2 and different cycle 3. And they will let you take as much time as needed. I'm also sure they wont be offended if you want a second opinion. 

Anyways, I'm not telling anyone except my bff and my sil about this cycle, even though i am hopeful. I would rather just keep this between dh and I. I have decided to tell ppl who think we are trying that we decided to not try for a while and I am on BCP, which isnt lying 100% b/c I am on BCP! :) 

Good luck w/your follow-up!


----------



## ShortyA22

Thanks Mobaby.. I'm curious to see everything and to get her opinion bc seems like all you do is talk to Libby and the nurses through the entire process and never the Dr. 
So I called that other clinic in Huntersville just to get some info and they won't answer the phone! Not a good sign at all! Ugh!
And I still haven't received a phone call from the chick who took Ladonnas spot- I've left two messages so not sure what the deal is... I kinda wanted to know what was left over to help us prepare for next cycle and discuss more options for it


----------



## MoBaby

If you request to speak to the dr they will call you. 
But yeah, only the nurses do most/all of the communication which I don't 100% like especially since we are spending so much money! I expect personal attention :) 

At REACH the dr does all the scans and such but I lIke my dr wayyyyyy to much to switch.
Stinks about the billing... When you go in make sure to talk with them. I emailed on friday hopefully I get a response tomorrow. That's my biggest complaint about the clinic. I think it's b/c it's hospital based so the clinic has no control over things and billing gets sent here and there and all screwed up. I'd mention it at your follow up also.


----------



## ShortyA22

Yea it's so expensive and it seems like there should be some VIP treatment :) I'm def going to tell them how I feel about all that especially when you spend that kind of money- you shouldn't be waiting days without a returned phone call.


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Emilina! 

Mobaby - Hopefully doing a different protocol with this next cycle, you will get your BFP! If my doctor had not ran further tests and switched mine this time, I would be asking for a second opinion myself!

MissAnnabelle - Today is day 5 of stims for me, I feel tired and crampy, but I guess that is normal; I don't remember what I felt like at this point last time. I just know on my first cycle by day 10 I was just done! I had my scan this morning and my largest follicle is just over 13mm, a few at 10 and some smaller ones. I am waiting for the official report from the nurse later today.

Shorty - I would keep calling! I hate nothing more then not getting a call back, especially when you are paying so much money.


----------



## ShortyA22

michelle01 said:


> Welcome Emilina!
> 
> Mobaby - Hopefully doing a different protocol with this next cycle, you will get your BFP! If my doctor had not ran further tests and switched mine this time, I would be asking for a second opinion myself!
> 
> MissAnnabelle - Today is day 5 of stims for me, I feel tired and crampy, but I guess that is normal; I don't remember what I felt like at this point last time. I just know on my first cycle by day 10 I was just done! I had my scan this morning and my largest follicle is just over 13mm, a few at 10 and some smaller ones. I am waiting for the official report from the nurse later today.
> 
> Shorty - I would keep calling! I hate nothing more then not getting a call back, especially when you are paying so much money.



I am and I'm def going to let the Dr know when I go in for my follow up.. Your getting so close!! FX- when do u go back again?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow Michelle! You are getting close! Please do keep us all posted - we are pulling for you! :)


----------



## s08

MissAnnabelle said:


> Welcome s08! My first cycle pretty much went the same as yours, so I know how disheartening it can be. My nurse said that it is a good sign that we did get pregnant, so try to stay positive for this one. I have heard that sometimes there is more success with FET. There is still hope, so remain...cautiously optimistic:) How many did they put back this time? Are you going to hpt this cycle? How many days of bed rest are you doing post transfer?

Hi ladies! Did everyone have a nice weekend. We actually had some hot weather here for a change, which was amazing. I even sat outside on our back deck in my bikini reading...can't complain!

MoBaby, I'm going to try to adopt your positive attitude. I suppose I'll be terribly upset either way, so why not feel optimistic in the meantime!

How are you doing, MissAnnabelle? To answer you questions, we only transfered one frostie, as we only have one to transfer. I guess I don't have to worry about multiples that way (or not much worry, that is). I didn't so any strict bedrest; just took it easy working from home day of transfer and the next. What do other people do? I'm really interested in others' thoughts on this. My clinic just says don't do anything strenuous and stay off feet as much as possible for 48 hours and then resume normal activity (within reason). I haven't been working out or dtd, but I'm still doing normal stuff like grocery shopping, taking the dog to the park, etc. 

Oh, and I'm thinking about testing tonight (5dp5dt). We'll see if I have willpower to hold off. 

I hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey s08 :)
Good to hear from you! I did total bedrest the day of transfer and then light activity after that, but back to normal - somewhat. Watched movies on the couch and stuff. I was really bloated and uncomfortable at about 3 and 4 days past transfer so I did less those days than I did right after. I had three put back last time, but then was stressed out about triplets the whole time. I read an article that more eggs doesn't increase your chance, but instead increases your chances of multiples. So, I don't think I would do more than two next time.
I wouldn't home test yet if I were you. You might just get yourself stressed out. I found this online a while ago. So, I would at the very least wait until the morning of 6dp5dt if you can hold out. Keep us posted:thumbup:

This is what happens in a 5dt :

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## MoBaby

s08: I did bed rest 3 days first time 2 days second time. My handbook says 2days in one spot then 3 in the next; it also says no shower for 48 hours! But I think bed rest day of transfer then taking it easy it fine. My DH pretty much makes me do bed rest lol. Good Luck!! Have FX for you!!!


----------



## s08

Thanks for the info. Mobaby and Annabelle. No shower for 48 hours...I've never heard that before. Interesting all the different policies.

Annabelle, you are totally right about waiting to test...and I will probably be completely ignoring that perfectly sane advice. :blush:

I didn't realize you transferred 3 last time. That would be nerve-racking. I understand what you are saying about tranfering multiple embryos mostly just increasing your odds of having multiples. My RE thought transfering 2 increased my odds of taking home a baby (or 2) by only 5%, but the chance of twins was like 30% or something.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My Dr, is really laid back - he pretty much said that if it hurts - don't do it and if it is going to work it is going to work - there is nothing you can do or eat that will make it work. He said no bed rest is required (the nurse said to be 'queen for a day') and never said anything about showering either, but I think it is personal preference, but I agree with mobaby - bed rest the day of transfer then take it easy.
I tested early and got a bfn 6dp3dt then got a positive 9dp3dt and I tested every other day after that and it looked like it was getting lighter to me and by the time I took my beta 14dp3dt it was only 8. I guess it helped prepare me for the test results, but made my life hell in the meantime. Good luck and don't be afraid to tell us if you do test!

I had 30 follicles when I did my scans, 13 retrieved - 9 fertilized, but only had one good 8 cell on transfer day. My doctor put the next best two in for good measure. I didn't really have a lot of time to consider - was on valium and spread eagle in front of the doctor and his sidekicks so I wish he told about that during the hour I was sitting in the waiting room. I wouldn't do it again. I really don't want triplets at all. I don't have a big family to share that load, plus I have read too many horror stories about complications with that many babies. Also - it didn't really increase my chances because I'm still here!


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls! I got my report late yesterday, had 15 follicles, the largest is 13mm and the rest are around 10, 9 and 8mm. I go back Thursday morning for my next scan. Things must be working because they did not change my dosage of meds :) I am feeling so full and bloated, but I will take it!! I want this to work and will do whatever I need too!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing good today!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Michelle - that is great news! This cycle is looking very promising for you! They will probably cut back your meds on Thursday then...that part I remember because I was like 'oh yeah!' lol


----------



## michelle01

Thanks MissAnnabelle! I am still so nervous, but I am trying so hard to stay positive and tell myself that this time, it WILL work!!! I remember right before we did our transfer and she came in to tell us how they looked, now thinking back, they were not that great. Something like a 3B- and a 2B+, with 5 being the best quality; mine were obviously just OK! So if I get better quality this time and they are treating me for the MTHFR, I think I have a much better chance at it working!!


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> Hi girls! I got my report late yesterday, had 15 follicles, the largest is 13mm and the rest are around 10, 9 and 8mm. I go back Thursday morning for my next scan. Things must be working because they did not change my dosage of meds :) I am feeling so full and bloated, but I will take it!! I want this to work and will do whatever I need too!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good today!

That's an awesome report, Michelle! I bet you'll have a great egg number will all thouse similar sized follies.


----------



## michelle01

s08 - I really hope so! I am already uncomfortable and I remember I was this way last cycle when I was just about done. I am only on day 6 right now, so things are moving along much better this time. Are you going to test again tonight?


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> s08 - I really hope so! I am already uncomfortable and I remember I was this way last cycle when I was just about done. I am only on day 6 right now, so things are moving along much better this time. Are you going to test again tonight?

So glad you think things are moving along better this round. Did they give you any indication on how many more days you'll stim? I only stimmed for 9 days, so its possible you'll be done before you know it. As I'm sure you are, watch out for OHSS since you are already feeling so bloated now. 

Yes, I will test again tonight. How can I not? I'm so impressed by ladies who can hold off...I'm just not one of them. 

So, despite Annabelle's prefectly reasonable advice, I did in fact test last night. I don't think I posted in this thread yesterday, but here is my 5dpt test from last night:
https://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o574/s_storm/IMG00375-20120806-2052.jpg
Very, very cautiously optimistic.


----------



## ShortyA22

Great news Michelle!! Your almost there FX for you ;-)

S08- Testing can go both ways--From how perfect my cycle was going until Transfer day when they pretty much told me my embies were crap but I just knew I was prego so my Beta was scheduled on a Tuesday which was 9 days after 5 day transfer( My Dr advised me not to HPT but if I couldnt wait- just do it the morning of Beta) But of course I didnt listen and I went out and bought a 3 pack of FRERs so of course- I tested Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday the morning of Beta- All pretty much showed me a BFN-Well, I pretty much worried and worried and was like WTF- so then me and Mr Google became pretty close after I Googled "Postive Beta after Negative HPT" and I found many many many forums were ppl were actually pregnant when the HPT said they werent- so I continued to worry myself about it and I think it made those last 3 days Hell for me and the Hubby- It was like we lost hope..but then again, when I went to get my Beta and when they actually called and told me it wasnt good news- It kinda helped me prepare bc I got most of the cries out days before but its hard either way..
I told myself that my next cycle- I will probably not test before Beta- but then again I dont know if I could wait again-- Its so tempting

Good luck and let us know if and when you do ;-)

When is your Beta scheduled?


----------



## ShortyA22

s08 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> s08 - I really hope so! I am already uncomfortable and I remember I was this way last cycle when I was just about done. I am only on day 6 right now, so things are moving along much better this time. Are you going to test again tonight?
> 
> So glad you think things are moving along better this round. Did they give you any indication on how many more days you'll stim? I only stimmed for 9 days, so its possible you'll be done before you know it. As I'm sure you are, watch out for OHSS since you are already feeling so bloated now.
> 
> Yes, I will test again tonight. How can I not? I'm so impressed by ladies who can hold off...I'm just not one of them.
> 
> So, despite Annabelle's prefectly reasonable advice, I did in fact test last night. I don't think I posted in this thread yesterday, but here is my 5dpt test from last night:
> https://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o574/s_storm/IMG00375-20120806-2052.jpg
> Very, very cautiously optimistic.Click to expand...


Thats definately Prego!! Is the Trigger out of ur system or did u test that


----------



## michelle01

s08 - I saw your pic in the other thread and I am so thrilled for you!!! I am just like you, I cannot wait to test :)

And yes, since I didn't have to worry about OHSS last cycle, I am VERY scared of it this one cause I am bloating so badly! What do I need to specifically watch for? I have been weighing myself and I haven't gained anything yet; I notice more bloating after I eat. I don't want anything to ruin this cycle for me!!! I wondered too if there is a chance I could trigger sooner; right now estimated ER is Monday, but I wonder if it could happen Saturday or Sunday now. My estradiol level yesterday was only 308.


----------



## s08

ShortyA22 said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> s08 - I really hope so! I am already uncomfortable and I remember I was this way last cycle when I was just about done. I am only on day 6 right now, so things are moving along much better this time. Are you going to test again tonight?
> 
> So glad you think things are moving along better this round. Did they give you any indication on how many more days you'll stim? I only stimmed for 9 days, so its possible you'll be done before you know it. As I'm sure you are, watch out for OHSS since you are already feeling so bloated now.
> 
> Yes, I will test again tonight. How can I not? I'm so impressed by ladies who can hold off...I'm just not one of them.
> 
> So, despite Annabelle's prefectly reasonable advice, I did in fact test last night. I don't think I posted in this thread yesterday, but here is my 5dpt test from last night:
> https://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o574/s_storm/IMG00375-20120806-2052.jpg
> Very, very cautiously optimistic.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats definately Prego!! Is the Trigger out of ur system or did u test thatClick to expand...

This is 11 days past my ovidrel trigger, which only 6,500IU of hCG. I didn't test out the trigger this time, but have in the past with ovidrel, and it was always long gone by now. So I think it is too dark to still be trigger. Now, this does not mean I am jumping for joy. As I've said on other thread, I totally realize that so much can happen between now and Friday's beta, so I am not overly excited yet. I really wish I could be excited, but just like everyone on here, I've been through too much to not be really cautious.


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> s08 - I saw your pic in the other thread and I am so thrilled for you!!! I am just like you, I cannot wait to test :)
> 
> And yes, since I didn't have to worry about OHSS last cycle, I am VERY scared of it this one cause I am bloating so badly! What do I need to specifically watch for? I have been weighing myself and I haven't gained anything yet; I notice more bloating after I eat. I don't want anything to ruin this cycle for me!!! I wondered too if there is a chance I could trigger sooner; right now estimated ER is Monday, but I wonder if it could happen Saturday or Sunday now. My estradiol level yesterday was only 308.

Thanks, Michelle. Your e2 level doesn't sound high at all, so I'm sure there is nothing to worry about. I think the things you should look out for are mostly post-transfer: weight gain of 5+ pounds/day, extreme bloating, severe pain, fever, etc. I think you'll be totally fine. As I'm sure you've read over and over here, just get plenty of gatorade, protein, and salty foods. Can't wait to hear about your next appt. on Thursday!


----------



## ShortyA22

michelle01 said:


> s08 - I saw your pic in the other thread and I am so thrilled for you!!! I am just like you, I cannot wait to test :)
> 
> And yes, since I didn't have to worry about OHSS last cycle, I am VERY scared of it this one cause I am bloating so badly! What do I need to specifically watch for? I have been weighing myself and I haven't gained anything yet; I notice more bloating after I eat. I don't want anything to ruin this cycle for me!!! I wondered too if there is a chance I could trigger sooner; right now estimated ER is Monday, but I wonder if it could happen Saturday or Sunday now. My estradiol level yesterday was only 308.


Drink lots of Gatorade- and eat chicken noodle soup- u need lots of sodium and protein- that helps alot


----------



## ShortyA22

S08- I totally understand- but from that- u do have a lot to get excited about- the line is def dark! FX for you all the way!! It will work this time


----------



## MoBaby

S08 you are preggers!!!! Congrats!! That's a great line!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

s08 - I agree - that is a really great line! Congrats - I thinks it's okay to feel positive now :)

Michelle - That sounds like my last cycle. My doctor didn't seem too concerned. I had trouble gettin gin and out of my car, a lot of discomfort for sure. I gained 10-12lbs in fluid in one week. I think it just means you are responding really well. My doctor just said to call if I had sharp pains. Oh! A heating pad helped to give me some relief too :)

Shorty - I hear ya! I don't really want to hpt test next time - I called that hpt hell!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks MissAnnabelle! I was freaking out this morning, my stomach looks like I am about 4 months pg already and I know I wasn't like this with my last cycle! I am hoping this means I am responding well; I am starting to feel a bit more positive with this cycle now. I am definitely getting gatorade at lunch today and had chicken noodle soup for dinner last night. I gained about 2.5 pounds in just the past 2 days :dohh: I go back tomorrow, so hopefully that will put me at ease. I hope my ER is still Monday, that works out good for me cause that will more then likely put my ET Saturday and give me the weekend to take it easy. 

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I called him 3 days past transfer because it was really really bad and he said that clinically it was a good sign that I felt so crappy and I did get pregnant - for a minute - so I would feel really positive about this cycle if I was you. I can only hope that I respond well again this time. 
I saw in the other thread that you have been going to the gym this whole time until recently. Last cycle I was walking on egg shells and stopped doing everything. Anyways I am in such an IVF rut right now I have decided to get back to my life as much as possible so I started going back to the gym on Sunday and I signed up for a 5k for next weekend. I am going to continue until I am much much closer this time. At what point do you have to stop lifting? Is it just after transfer? When can you start again? I walk a lot and think I can keep doing that okay. What about caffiene? I was drinking a small cup of half caff the last cycle and am now drinking two. Should I cut that out totally this cycle? If so, at what point?


----------



## michelle01

MissAnnabelle - I was actually working out up until today! I had to just stop because I went to the gym yesterday and I was hurting afterwards and all night; yesterday was day 6 of stimming for me. Last cycle I could keep working out up until transfer and after that I had to stop for 2 weeks. I think that this has to be a good sign that I had to stop this early on and feel so crappy. As far as caffeine goes, my nurse said just to be sensible. I used to drink about 3 1/2 cups in the morning and when I started stimming I cut that in half. I still drink a cup and a half every morning and will continue; I drank coffee the entire time I was pregnant with my son and everything turned out just fine with him.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Well that's good because I can't function if I don't have at least one cup...lol
Did you do IVF to get pregnant with your son?


----------



## michelle01

I hear you; I need one too! And I am now used to just drinking that one big cup instead of two of them. I actually got pregnant with my son and didn't even know I was pregnant. When I was pg with him I had a HORRIBLE pregnancy and said I was just done and since I had a c-section, I stupidly had my tubes tied :dohh: And after I had him I realized, how stupid that really was. I went to see a fertility dr and he untied my tubes, but now I only have one that is good. So due to me being 38, the doctor suggested going to IVF and try that way. I never realized the struggles until I couldn't get pg again :( We tried on our own after the tubal reversal, but I had one chemical pg and after that I was ready to make this happen....so here I am!! I had the reversal done october 2010, so I have been trying awhile now.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Oh wow, that is quite a story! That must be really hard for you to have had to go through all of that. I see that a lot on here where guys have vasectimy reversals and then need icsi after. My husband has almost no sperm, so that's why I'm here. IVF is tough because it just doesn't work for everyone. The more people I see it work for the less optimistic I am about my own chances. I read somehwere that only 1 in 4 IVF cycles result in a live birth. 
I only know two people personally who have done it. My husbands aunt who did it 3 times in her late 30's and it worked every time (1st time a little girl 2nd mc 3rd twin girls) and my friends daughter who had a child from a previous relationship - both her and her husband checked out great - and they did it a bunch of times and it never worked so they gave up on the whole idea. There are so many variables to the whole thing plus I feel like none of it is under my control. I think the hardest part is just trying to stay out of your own head during everything.


----------



## michelle01

I just wanted my son to have a sibling, so I figure if it works GREAT and if it doesn't, well then I will just be thankful that I have him! This whole process is so hard on anyone and yes, staying out of your own head is key, but easier said then done!!!

So what do they do for your husband if he has almost no sperm?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I 100% agree. I really would love to have more than one child because only children always seem so serious, so I totally understand why you want to.

There actually isn't much they can do for him. He is a runner, he has been taking all the vitamins for a long time, he eats healthy, he doesn't smoke or do drugs - drinks less than 4 red wines a week - no blockages or anything. They said they could put him on steroids and hormones, but men don't take to then as well as women and there were a lot more risks and not that great a chance of it even increasing our chances. The doctor just said it is one of those things that they don't know why. It is just like that. We have no chance on our own, almost no chance with IUI and the same chance as everyone else with IVF, so we are trying that. I really don't want to do donor sperm at all. I know some people do, but I just don't even want to go there - not yet anyways.
I guess if it doesn't work during the first 3 times then your chances go down that it will ever work, so our plan is to do it 4 times and then reassess it - maybe put our names on some lists - get some plan B's going. Heck, I might even do it more than the 4 times, but for sure 4 time in the next year if we are lucky enough.


----------



## MoBaby

miss annabelle thats the same with DH and I, unexplained for him. I have other thoughts (wrote about it in my blog). But anyways we are willing to do whatever it takes.... We cant foresee donor sperm route so we are going to do this a third time.


----------



## s08

MoBaby said:


> miss annabelle thats the same with DH and I, unexplained for him. I have other thoughts (wrote about it in my blog). But anyways we are willing to do whatever it takes.... We cant foresee donor sperm route so we are going to do this a third time.

MoBaby, I just perused through your blog. You and your DH have certainly been through the wringer through this process. You guys are incredibly stong. I hope so badly that this third attempt is successful for you. 3rd time's a charm, right?


----------



## MoBaby

:hugs: awww! Thanks s08!! This cycle will work and our little rainbow baby is coming!!! I know it will work!! It will work for us all!! :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

God I sure hope it works for us[-o&lt;


----------



## s08

I truly believe it will.


----------



## Emilina84

Well! Another disappointment for me with a BFN today from my second cycle. I am seriously losing faith in IVF - my clinic in particular. We always get eggs, they fertilise well and then after a 3 day transfer I end up with a BFN. My clinic will only do 2 day or 3 day transfers, they won't grow the embryos past that point. It's time for a new clinic, right? I really want to know what's happening past that 3 day point... Super bummed... again!


----------



## ShortyA22

Emilina84 said:


> Well! Another disappointment for me with a BFN today from my second cycle. I am seriously losing faith in IVF - my clinic in particular. We always get eggs, they fertilise well and then after a 3 day transfer I end up with a BFN. My clinic will only do 2 day or 3 day transfers, they won't grow the embryos past that point. It's time for a new clinic, right? I really want to know what's happening past that 3 day point... Super bummed... again!


I'm so sorry... I know it's very disappointing, if you are not comfortable with the way the clinic works- then I would definitely get another opinion.. It will happen, just keep faith and you will overcome these obstacles. Many HUGs to you


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Emilina - so dissapointed this cycle didn't work for you. 

I am doing my second cycle right after my first, but if this cycle doesn't work for me either I am thinking about taking a couple months off and doing this fertility increasing thing I read about. I didn't have great quality eggs either last time and this is supposed to help make better eggs and get your body ready. It is basically a cleanse and then only eating really healthy and taking natural supplements like L-argentine, royal jelly and maca. My clinic also only does 3 day transfers, but I'm not sure mine would have made it past that. It is very consfusing. I'm not really even sure that would help, but what else can I try at this point, right?...maybe acupuncture ;)


----------



## michelle01

Emilina - I am so sorry :hugs: This process can really suck sometimes and is so unfair. I would consider a second opinion if you are unhappy with your clinic. It can't hurt!


----------



## s08

Emilina84 said:


> Well! Another disappointment for me with a BFN today from my second cycle. I am seriously losing faith in IVF - my clinic in particular. We always get eggs, they fertilise well and then after a 3 day transfer I end up with a BFN. My clinic will only do 2 day or 3 day transfers, they won't grow the embryos past that point. It's time for a new clinic, right? I really want to know what's happening past that 3 day point... Super bummed... again!

Emilina, like all the other ladies said, I am so sorry. How devastating. I don't blame you for losing faith in the process. I also second the others in suggesting you seek a second opinion. A fresh perspective can be good. Huge :hugs: to you.


----------



## ShortyA22

S08- Good luck tomorrow on your Beta- update up as soon as you can! FX for you!


----------



## s08

ShortyA22 said:


> S08- Good luck tomorrow on your Beta- update up as soon as you can! FX for you!

Thanks so much, Shorty. HPT's are progressing well:
https://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o574/s_storm/IMG00396-20120808-1956.jpg
But still so freakin' nervous. I'll update when I get beta #1 tomorrow afternoon.

Oh, and I finally told dh last night. Just handed him the peestick...so romantic, right? He didn't jump for joy and basically said he wasn't getting his hopes up yet. I know he doesn't want to be hugely disappointed either. But we both agreed it was better than stark white, which we've seen way too many times. It feels much better not to have the secret anymore.


----------



## ShortyA22

S08- wow those lines got much darker- u are definitely pregnant! U only transferred 1 frostie right? What time will they call after u go in ?


----------



## s08

ShortyA22 said:


> S08- wow those lines got much darker- u are definitely pregnant! U only transferred 1 frostie right? What time will they call after u go in ?

They are pretty, aren't they? Never thought I'd use that term to describe a hpt. Yup, transfered the only one we had. The clinic always says not to expect blood results before 3, but my nurse usually calls before that. Blood draw is at 8:15 (pacific time).


----------



## ShortyA22

s08 said:


> ShortyA22 said:
> 
> 
> S08- wow those lines got much darker- u are definitely pregnant! U only transferred 1 frostie right? What time will they call after u go in ?
> 
> They are pretty, aren't they? Never thought I'd use that term to describe a hpt. Yup, transfered the only one we had. The clinic always says not to expect blood results before 3, but my nurse usually calls before that. Blood draw is at 8:15 (pacific time).Click to expand...

Oh ok! Yes they are gorgeous!! I wish I saw those in mine :( I'm eastern time so I will def be cheering for you! That one may have split and you may have two little ones in there :)


----------



## ShortyA22

Hey Everyone... I just wanted to give an update- I went today for my Follow up Appoint with RE about our failed IVF cycle! Well pretty much.. Everything seemed perfect- She said I responded perfect to the meds and the Eggs were great- so for the next cycle she wants to keep the same protocol since I responded so well- Well we retreived 13 Eggs- 11 were fertilized with ICSI and 9 were good.. We had to use frozen testicular sperm- We had 8 Vials of sperm and they used 2 during IVF cycle and they did a thaw test before IVF cycle to see how it survived so now we have 5 Vials left. Everything with the sperm seemed good- it thawed well and it fertilized all eggs... Well since we had more than 6 embryos on day 3- and all were doing well, they wanted to go to a day 5 transfer. Well on Transfer day, my embryos werent doing good and the 2 best that they chose were graded really low.. So... were not sure what the problem was or what happened.. The RE seems to think there could be an issue with the sperm that caused poor quality embryos- So she wants to change that protocol up and see about just doing a day 3 transfer and then transferring 3 EMBRYOS back instead of 2... 
DH has a blockage and we have previously talked about having it fixed as it is about the same price as one round of IVF- so RE is going to talk to the Urologist and go over our cycle and the embryos and get his opinion about the sperm- bc we know there are lots of sperm and we know they can fertilize- but we dont know if something is going on with the sperm.. and unfortunately there is no way to find out- So it could be a waste of time and money if we go the route to fix blockage bc even if it comes out then we may still not be able to get prego.
RE is also going to talk to the head Embryologist and have her to review all our embryos on the days and see if it is possible they will be able to pick 3 out instead of 2 on day 3.. 

So.. we are going to wait and hear back from RE and get all the details and see whats our best option..

DH doesnt want to do Donor at all and she pretty much said if the 2nd cycle fails- we shouldnt do IVF again and Donor may be our only option- She does think we have a good chance on a 2nd cycle bc they know where the issue was and they can care for it in a different way

and with IVF of course it doesnt work and there may not be any issues with his sperm- thats just the only thing she could think why it didnt work bc everything else was perfect.
So, if we decide to do another round then I can start BCP when AF arrives at the end of August.


----------



## s08

Sounds like the appt. went fairly well, Shorty. How are you feeling about it? It can be frustrating when they can't pinpoint a precise thing that went wrong, but your RE sounds optimistic so I think you should be too. I'm so glad you can start a new cycle right away...its always nice to have something to look forward to. 

By the way, your profile picture is beautiful!


----------



## ShortyA22

Thank u:) I had a wonderful photographer for all our wedding stuff.

I feel ok about it- it's still apart that we may be in the same position as we are now if it is a sperm problem- but a part of me feels like we may have just been unlucky and not our time and doing another cycle would be the only way to see if it works or if we experience the same embryo quality.
financially its hard bc it's like we are throwing away money- i wish there was an easier way for all this and I really wish insurance would treat it like they do some of the other problems.


----------



## ShortyA22

Do any of you ladies use Instagram?


----------



## MoBaby

S08 congrats again! Those tests look amazing!!


----------



## michelle01

Shorty - I have not used Instagram, but I am curious as I have seen so many using it on Facebook. And with your appt; it sounds like the RE is looking at the best option for you. Hopefully when you get a call back, you will feel even more comfortable with what they suggest. And I am praying that your next cycle will do the trick!!

s08 - GOOD LUCK today :) 

I have my appt tomorrow morning at 7am; hoping to find out then when I will be triggering! I am so DONE with this stimming now, day 9 and I am just sore and a little bloated, but having so much back pain!


----------



## ShortyA22

Michelle- thank u- she seemed real confident on everything so all I can do is trust them--Good luck tomorrow! Stimming is crazy and makes your body go to hell and back! That's the part in really dreading if we have to do another cycle since we didn't have any frosties

S08- good luck today! Can't wait to hear about your beta!


----------



## s08

Blood has been drawn...now I wait.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

s08 - That is the worst part! Let us know when you find out :)

Michele - good luck - I hope it is soon :) I almost forgot to take my trigger last cycle and did it an hour late! This time I am setting an alarm;)

Shorty - I have a really good feeling about this next cycle for you :)


----------



## s08

9dpt beta: 231!!! I go back Monday for follow-up bloodwork and will keep you all posted. It means so much to me that you have all been to so supportive these last few days, especially when you are dealing with your own struggles. Thank you!


----------



## michelle01

Yay so8, I am so so happy for you :yipee: I bet you are just so excited! Did you tell your DH yet?


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> Yay so8, I am so so happy for you :yipee: I bet you are just so excited! Did you tell your DH yet?

I am thrilled! Still cautious, but thrilled. Yes, DH knows. I'm working from home today and DH is off today, so we are home together. He is happy, but doesn't want to get too excited yet.


----------



## michelle01

s08 - I can understand being cautious, but that is really a great beta!! Do you know when you will have your first scan? That is really great you both were home to get the news!


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> s08 - I can understand being cautious, but that is really a great beta!! Do you know when you will have your first scan? That is really great you both were home to get the news!

Assuming betas rise appropriately, I think I will have a scan with my re at 7 weeks. So, probably the end of August. 

How are you feeling? You're getting so close!


----------



## ShortyA22

S08- YAY!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

So8 that's awesome for 9dpt!!!! Congrts!! You got a snuggler in there!


----------



## michelle01

s08 - Today I am feeling REALLY bloated this afternoon and super tired, even after a pretty good nights sleep. However DH did get called into work and woke me up at 2am to tell me. And my 3 year old is going through something where he wants to be in bed with me everynight, and he is a wild sleeper; so I get kicked, slapped and smacked by him all night, but I honestly don't think I want it any other way :haha: I have my appt early tomorrow morning, so I am super excited about it cause I hope hope hope that I get to trigger tomorrow night!!! 

I am so glad to have you girls to share this with!! Not really telling anyone else and my one friend who I did tell, she hasn't once checked in to see how things are going. It can be so frustrating sometimes, but I guess when you don't go through something like this, you can be so clueless.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Congrats s08!!!! That is a GREAT beta! :happydance:

Hang in there Michelle - you are almost there now :thumbup:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Morning ladies!
Just bumping this thread to see how everyone is doing today :)

afm - nothing much new with me. er is about a month away now, so I am ttc vicariously thru you guys for now...lol


----------



## michelle01

Morning MissAnnabelle! I went for my appt this morning, now just waiting on the results. Feeling some discomfort on the left side....there is a large follicle on that side. I am hoping to trigger tonight, but depends on what my results come back with today.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey! I well- only 16 more bcp left and 18 days until stims!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck Michele - I bet they will say trigger tonight! I had more pain and discomfort on my left side too. I had 17 folllicles on the left and 13 on the right. 

MoBaby - I take bcp until the 24th. I think it is about three weeks until I start stimming though. The lupron isn't a stim, right? Doesn't the lupron just make it so you don't ovulate? I need a color coded graph I think...


----------



## MoBaby

Yes lupron puts you into a pseudo-menopause. I'm doing microdose lupron so it's used to stimulate production of fsh for 2 days before adding gonal f.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Oh, okay. That makes sense. I am starting lupron on the 20th and not adding my other injections until the 31st. I am dreading it already.


----------



## MoBaby

Nah don't dread it. Super easy and not painful. This is roUnd 3 for me and I'm ready to get poking. It's not bad. I'm more worried about the protocol working for me b/c last 2 worked good but no baby and my embryos weren't great except for the ones they put back.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

The same thing with me and shorty too. We have been taking vitamins like no tomorrow. Spoons of royal jelly too. I dunno if it is really going to anything, but we are giving it the ol' college try.


----------



## michelle01

My e2 yesterday was 1300 and follicles at 20, 17, 14, 12, 11 & 10. I trigger tonight and ER is Tuesday at 6:30am!! I am so excited and nervous. Keep thinking they won't get that many eggs or none will fertlise. I am trying to stay positive, but its hard.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Set an alarm for when you have to take your shot or else you might forget - like me;)
6:30am??? eee. That is early. Don't be nervous. It sounds like you are doing really well - I bet everything is going to be just fine :)


----------



## michelle01

It is very early, have to be there at 6am. Last retrieval I had to be there at 5:30. So tge extra half hour, I will take :) I am watching the clock...only thirty more minutes till trigger!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Yay! Then you get a break from needles for a while at least :) Go you do the progestrone injections or the other kind?


----------



## michelle01

Triggers done :happydance: I have the progestrone suppositories, but again starting Wednesday I have to keep doing the lovenox injections. I do not care if this does work this time!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

What are lovenox injections for?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck Michelle :thumbup:


----------



## ShortyA22

Hey everyone!! Sorry I haven't been on here much lately.. Just trying to focus on other stuff since I have a little while now- but in still supportive to you all!
Good Luck Michelle :) FX they get lots of Eggs And good fertilization :)
Remember to drink lots of Gatorade and eat chicken noodle soup- u need sodium and protein- that will help with the bloating and make u feel better :)
MissA- me and this royal jelly still not getting along lol- it's getting easier but still soo wired and im still scared lol


----------



## s08

Michelle, let us know how things turn out for you today. Can't wait to hear your report!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

lmao - Shorty - do you feel ...more fertile yet ?


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I came home and went to sleep, I was so sore and tired. They got ten eggs, so one more then last time but I am hurting so much more this time around. Trying to think thats a good sign..maybe better quality eggs and bigger :)


----------



## michelle01

Miss Annabella - Lovenox is a blood thinner. When my first cycle failed the dr did more testing and found that I have MTHFR, which is blood clotting.


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I came home and went to sleep, I was so sore and tired. They got ten eggs, so one more then last time but I am hurting so much more this time around. Trying to think thats a good sign..maybe better quality eggs and bigger :)

Yah Michelle! Take it easy now. I found a heating pad helped after ER. Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind if I join in a little late. I just officially got my bfn confirmed with bloodwork and already feel AF cramps so she'll prob be here tomorrow. I read through most of the posts on this thread and it just seems like you all are feeling the same as me. I'm so disappointed and tired of getting bad news and feeling sad. Not to mention we keep not doing things because of appts and money and there's just no end in sight. I was so excited when we decided to do IVF. We had a pretty good experience leading up to ET. We were a little surprised the day of transfer that we only had two blasts and one was very early and the other three were morulas. Then they said we should transfer three and they had to do assisted hatching. All that and still bfn! I just feel like that was our best shot and not feeling very optimistic about FET. Sorry to ramble, guess I'm still trying to process.


----------



## L4hope

So8 love your Weim puppy!! So precious! We have two weimies, but ours are 7 and 11.


----------



## s08

L4hope said:


> So8 love your Weim puppy!! So precious! We have two weimies, but ours are 7 and 11.

Welcome L4hope. Aren't weims the best! Mine is 3 now, but still very much a puppy. He drives me absolutely crazy sometimes, and then the very next minute is a cuddle bug and I totally forget his bad deeds. 

I'm so sorry you are joining us in here. It is so tough to go through a failed cycle. Our expectations are so high...and then they come crashing down. I wish I had some words of wisdow, but I don't. It just sucks. Like you, we were disappointed in our day 5 embryos during our fresh cycle. We transferred an early blast and morula. You mention FET; how many eggs do you have in the freezer? Our RE gave us a pretty poor prognosis for our one frostie frozen on day 6, but so far it has worked so don't give up all hope yet.


----------



## L4hope

Thanks s08! Haha your pup sounds like my one girl. She's so mischievous and drives my crazy and then she'll want to crawl on my lap like she doesn't weigh 70lbs!! 

Yes it absolutely just sucks!! You definitely give me hope that the FET can work! Congrats to you! I have two frosties so we will transfer both. I'll know more once I get a calendar from my fs. I'm not sure what kind of protocol they do for FET.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Welcome L4hope! Don't count out the FET. I have heard that they can have a higher success than fresh - plus you wont have to go through the retrieval again.

s08 - How are you feeling? When is your next test? Is the next step u/s for you, or more b/w? Your 12dpt beta looks great!!

Michelle - try to rest as much as possible and keep us posted on the transfer :)

afm - still almost a week to go until I start injections again - enjoying it while I can, but still anxious to get started. I checked out a book from the library today "navigating the land of if" by melissa ford. So far it seems like a pretty decent IVF book. She is pretty funny and has some useful info.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

P.S. that author calls IVFers 'stirrup queens' - that made me laugh :p


----------



## michelle01

Welcome L4!

I think I screwed up and I am freaking out. I took hydrocone-ibuorof by mistake thinking it was the same one from my last er and it was from my d&c. I not supposed to take ibuproen and now I am freaking out that I just messed everything up. What have I done?! I left a msg for my dr but they won't call till tomorrow.


----------



## michelle01

Got a call from the nurse; she said there is nothing to be overly concerned with! THANK GOODNESS! I was so upset last night, but I am feeling much more at ease now. I am also feeling much better after ER yesterday. Just waiting for the report now..... :coffee:


----------



## michelle01

Out of 10 eggs retrieved, 7 matured and were fertlised!!! I am waiting for the nurse to call me about ET, but I bet it will be Sunday. I am so happy that I got that many :)


----------



## s08

Awesome news, Michelle. I'm so excited for you.

Annabelle, we certainly are "stirrup queens." I used to be nervous for my annual woman's exam, but now I'll spread my legs for practically anyone in scrubs. I'm glad you are almost starting another round...something to look forward to (as much as you can look forward to the IVF process). 

L4hope, that's great you have two frosties! You could either do a medicated or natural FET cycle. Not sure what your clinic recommends. My FET was about as natural as they get. I was monitored for natural ovulation, triggered, and then transfer. Super easy. The only meds I'm on now are progesterone supp. and prenatal. Let us know when you have your follow-up and decide on a plan going forward.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks s08 :) I am looking forward to it sort of, but I don't have any of the initial hope or anticipation that I felt the first time. Now I feel like there is this weight on me. I went to see my family doctor today for a check-up and she advised me to get our 'plan B' together in case this doesn't work - she was like 'you guys can't do that forever' 
I just wish that I could get excited about it again I guess.


----------



## michelle01

MissAnnabelle - I know exactly what you mean, it is hard to get excited after a failed cycle. This one is so different for me, there was some initial excitement to get started again, but now I am feel like I am walking on egg shells cause I don't know what to expect. I will be praying that this next cycle works for you...September is so close now!!! :)


----------



## L4hope

Good news on 7 fertilized eggs Michelle! Hope they all continue to grow and develop into nice blasts!!

Missannabelle I agree comepletely! It's very difficult to feel the same hope and excitement. I think knowing that IVF is the last step and since it didn't work, just feels like there's pressure for it to work. Because if not, then what do we do? 

S08, my FET will be medicated. They didn't give me the option of unmedicated. I go in Monday to sign consents and get injection training for progesterone shots which are IM! Ouch!! My transfer is scheduled for 9/28. Seems so far away.


----------



## michelle01

L4hope - Time will go fast! I remember back in July waiting for my fresh cycle to start and it seemed like forever and now I am waiting for ET. The time has just flown by and will for you as well. Keeping busy has really helped me.


----------



## michelle01

I got my call today; all seven embryos are going strong and they moved me to a day 5 transfer! So I call tomorrow and find out what time on Sunday :)


----------



## L4hope

That's wonderful Michelle!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

You're so close now Michelle!! This really sounds like a great cycle for you :) Next the dreaded tww - that is what is really going to go by slowly!

I have decided to pass the time by doing some cleaning/rearranging...except now I have everything torn apart I have run out of steam....lol Putting everything back together again should keep me occupied for a while. I was thinking about painting the room we have for a nursery while I am not pregnant and able to paint, but I am not sure if that is a good idea, so I emptied it out and relocated my office to my landing/top of the stairs room and stopped there. What have you all done with your 'spots'?


----------



## L4hope

Missannabelle, ha i know the feeling of starting something and getting tired part way through! Lol!! At least it is keeping you busy. I haven't done anything with my would-be nursery. It sits empty and unpainted for now. I don't think I could really do anything with it until I am safely pregnant. 

Has anyone had any additional testing done after your failed cycles or does it take multiple failed cycles before any other testing is done?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Yeah, maybe I will just clean it out and shut the door for now. I really didn't like sitting in there to do paperwork and stuff because it is kind of depressing.. I guess it's just like how I have window shopped every baby related purchase I will need, but haven't actually bought anything yet.
No testing for me. My family doctor said that they wont really be able to tell anything so it is better just to try another cycle. I haven't seen my RE since my last cycle - I just wanted to hurry up and get this cycle going.


----------



## L4hope

I can understand not wanting to use the room. Like I said mine sits empty for that reason. 

I haven't talked to my fs either just diving into the FET. I noticed you had 9 fertilized eggs, did you not have any frozen to do FET? you're retrieval will be here before you know it!


----------



## michelle01

Good Morning! 

I have a spare room that is used for storage right now and needs to be cleaned out, repainted, new window, blinds and carpet...the works! But I am scared to do anything in case this cycle doesn't work. It would kill me more to get it ready for a baby and then I don't get pregnant. So for now it sits as is! 

MissAnnabelle - I know the 2WW is going to drive me crazy, but I plan to just keep busy as much as possible. I really cannot be testing because my clinic has me do Hcg boosters, so I would get a false positive if I tested; so that makes it worse!

L4Hope - My clinic ran some blood tests when my cycle failed. From those tests they found out I have MTHFR, which is a blood clotting gene, so this cycle they put me on lovenox injections which is a blood thinner.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Yup - 9 fertilized. One was abnormal, so I only had two 8 cells. One was good, but the other wasn't that great and the next best was an okay 6 cell, so they put them all in and I didn't have any to freeze. I was surprised because I had 30+ follicles. Oh well. I just hope if this one doesn't work I will have a couple to freeze so I don't have to do the retrieval again. Yup! I start lupron on Monday. My retrieval falls right before our wedding aniversary, so we might just celebrate it early this year :)


----------



## michelle01

Sounds like you will be celebrating Miss Annabelle :) The next 4 weeks are going to go fast; especially when you start doing doing injections and go for your scans!

I got my time and I go at 9:30am CT on Sunday morning! I am so excited :)


----------



## s08

Annabelle, I can totally relate about the spare room! We moved in to our house 3 1/2 years ago and painted every room but one. I figured it would be the nursury so no need to paint it until we knew our baby's gender. Well, I finally broke down and painted it a neutral color this spring. We made it into an official office. I just couldn't stand the sight of a "nothing" room anymore!

And I didn't have any follow-up testing after my failed cycle. I was going to have a full m/c work-up and an endometrial biopsy right before my FET, but my insurance didn't cover it. Since my RE didn't even recommend it after one failed cycle, and was just agreeing to do them at my request, we opted not to.


----------



## L4hope

Good luck Michelle!! 

Thanks for all the input on testing. I just wondered what others have experienced. It seems like doctors do things differently. I'll have to ask mine when we go in on Monday.


----------



## lovemyDD

Reading this post makes me smile,..you are all such a strong women.!! Hope you all have a healthy babies!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Michelle - yay! 9:30 - you will even get to sleep in a bit:) I hope so, but maybe if I stay pessimistic enough it wont hurt so bad if it doesn't work ... if it does I will be surprised and really happy - win - win...lol

L4Hope - I did notice that the doctors all do things really differently - sometimes I have to remember we are all doing the same thing!

s08 - wow, good thing you didn't pay for all of that extra testing. What color did you choose for your 'room'?


----------



## Carebearbaby

Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join you? I had my first IVF in July this year, I got my BFP in August and then just this week I miscarried, so I am feeling slightly lost right now! We are keen to start again in a few months, but just looking into all our options as IVF (with ICSI) isn't exactly cheap.

I have low ovarian reserve, so only ended up with 4 mature eggs, two of which fertilized. I had one 8 cell embryo put back on day 3 and the other embryo didn't make it to freeze. Due to the low numbers of eggs we have talked about natural IVF and just wondered if any of you had any experience with that?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Welcome Carebearbaby - and I am sorry that you had to go through a loss. Like others here have said - IVF is a bitch.

I don't know that much about natural IVF, so one of the other ladies I'm sure will. I know that out of the 8 eggs that I had fertilize I only ended up with one good 8 cell and none to freeze. Is a natural IVF cheaper than a medicated one? Besides the cost of the medication..


----------



## Carebearbaby

MissAnnabelle said:


> Welcome Carebearbaby - and I am sorry that you had to go through a loss. Like others here have said - IVF is a bitch.
> 
> I don't know that much about natural IVF, so one of the other ladies I'm sure will. I know that out of the 8 eggs that I had fertilize I only ended up with one good 8 cell and none to freeze. Is a natural IVF cheaper than a medicated one? Besides the cost of the medication..

Thanks MissAnnabelle and I have to agree - IVF sure is a bitch! 

I don't know too much about natural IVF, but based on what I have seen it is a lot cheaper (£1080 on my clinics price list, excluding drugs) and because you are not using drugs to stimulate follicle growth it is much less abrasive and so you don't need to have a break in between cycles (so I have read). Of course you do only get one egg, so it is 50/50 whether that one egg fertilizes and develops into an embryo and that is why the success rates are a lot lower. In my head I thought well if it costs that much I could have 5 go's to every one go of IVF/ICSI. Then again, I could be totally misunderstanding the process and it may be best to keep going with the IVF/ICSI - which I am sure is what my specialist will be pushing us towards (we have an appointment on 17th Sep to discuss next steps).

As my tests came out showing a high FSH for my age (9.7 at age 33) and low AFC of 7 follicles in total we were recommended to have IVF with ICSI (due to partners sperm issues) and "fast". By doing so I can't help but think we've missed out on other NHS funded options - such as Clomid and IUI. I know 9.7 isn't great, but from my own research it doesn't feel as bad as what the specialist was making out - after the meeting I felt like I had been sent towards an early grave never mind early menopause! 

So any feedback on IUI, Clomid and natural IVF - or anything else I might not have mentioned would be very grateful just so I can have a list of questions ready for my next appointment (which is with a different specialist luckily). :flower:

I am having regular acupuncture, I went T-Total in March this year, I've cut out caffeine, upped my intake of protein (I'm Veggie) and leafy greens, I'm taking daily wheatgrass shots, Zita West Vitafem, Omega 3 (with DHA), a selection of herbal teas (include rasberry leaf and nettle) and taking royal jelly - it's all very expensive, but hey gotta fell like I'm doing something to help this along :haha: always open to further recomendations :winkwink:

Sorry for the long post. I think I am in the post miscarriage phase where I feel better just thinking and talking about TTC.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

With my medicated IVF w/ICSI I did not need to take a break form my mc and my next cycle. I started taking bcp's with the end of that period. I have also been taking royal jelly, cut caffine down to one cup of half caff per day. I have heard good things about coQ10, L-Arginine and Maca along with the royal jelly to help make healthy eggs, but didn't get into taking all of that seeing as it takes 3 months to make the eggs and I have to stop taking that stuff in a couple of weeks anyways. Maybe they are just trying to steer you towards what is easiest for them. I think it is a good idea to get a second opinion, but I do think that if IVF worked for you the first time it has a really good chance of working again- too bad it is so freaking expensive.

Michelle - good luck tomorrow! fx'd


----------



## Carebearbaby

Thank you for the response MissAnnabelle - and you are right about trying again with IVF/ICSI. I have also ordered some MACA and L-Arginine as it looks like I already have coQ10 in the Zita West tablets that I take. I'm really going to be rattling now with my morning concoction - but I'm willing to give anything ago and reading up on what you have recommended I agree that it is worth a try.

Thank you for all your help I really appreciate it - I feel more positive today as though I am doing things to help this along. 

I wish you all the luck with your next round of IVF/ICSI :flower:


----------



## michelle01

I had my transfer this morning! They put back two....Pebbels & Bam Bam :) Only two survived up to today, one was graded 3BB and the other a 2, but they did not grade it cause it was not as developed. I am a little nervous as the grades were the same as last time; was hoping for better ones this time. But one did take last time so I am praying one takes this time and sticks!

Welcome carebear! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I will pray for you too Michelle :) Now, what are you going to do until the 31st!! (besides go crazy?)


----------



## Carebearbaby

michelle01 said:


> I had my transfer this morning! They put back two....Pebbels & Bam Bam :) Only two survived up to today, one was graded 3BB and the other a 2, but they did not grade it cause it was not as developed. I am a little nervous as the grades were the same as last time; was hoping for better ones this time. But one did take last time so I am praying one takes this time and sticks!
> 
> Welcome carebear! I am so sorry for your loss.

Thank you Michelle01 and congratulations on being PUPO - I've got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Good luck Michelle! Prayers for a bfp to stick!!

Welcome carebear and sorry for your loss. IVF is absolutely a big bitch!! We can keep each other going though!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys! How is everyone doing?

I am starting my Lupron tonight - yay - sort of...lol


----------



## s08

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey guys! How is everyone doing?
> 
> I am starting my Lupron tonight - yay - sort of...lol

Hi Annabelle. I'm sure you're entering this round with a lot of trepidation, but I think you have so many reasons to be excited. I'm looking forward to following your journey here. 

AFM, nothing to report. Just taking it one day at a time.


----------



## michelle01

MissAnnabelle - That is great your starting lupron, its a start! I know it is hard to get excited the second time around. Once you start stimming, things get better, well a little. I even noticed this time around I haven't even thought about POAS, and last cycle I did every day after my ET! Wanted to test out the trigger and since I have to do hcg boosters, I am not even thinking about it yet this cycle.


----------



## L4hope

Hey miss Annabelle it feels good to be doing something huh?! I feel like I'm twiddling my thumbs right now. I start Lupron on Saturday. Maybe your ET and my FET will be close! 

S08 your ultrasound is getting close! I'm sure you are anxious to see your little one!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

L4hope - I bet we will! MoBaby starts injections next week and has her e/r on September 10th too, so maybe the three of us can go tww crazy together :)


----------



## s08

L4hope said:


> Hey miss Annabelle it feels good to be doing something huh?! I feel like I'm twiddling my thumbs right now. I start Lupron on Saturday. Maybe your ET and my FET will be close!
> 
> S08 your ultrasound is getting close! I'm sure you are anxious to see your little one!!

Very anxious is right...incredibly frightened might be a good way to describe it too. After infertility, and getting so accustomed to disappointment, it is just so hard to accept that something might go right for a change. I need to change that pessimistic attitude though. 

I'm looking forward to following your next journey as well. How are you feeling about starting this round?


----------



## L4hope

MissAnnabelle said:


> L4hope - I bet we will! MoBaby starts injections next week and has her e/r on September 10th too, so maybe the three of us can go tww crazy together :)

Ha that would be great! But I just noticed your sig said your retrieval is 9/10 so ET should be 9/15. My FET is scheduled for 9/28...so far away!! Oh well, I'll just be a bit behind you guys.


----------



## L4hope

s08 said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey miss Annabelle it feels good to be doing something huh?! I feel like I'm twiddling my thumbs right now. I start Lupron on Saturday. Maybe your ET and my FET will be close!
> 
> S08 your ultrasound is getting close! I'm sure you are anxious to see your little one!!
> 
> Very anxious is right...incredibly frightened might be a good way to describe it too. After infertility, and getting so accustomed to disappointment, it is just so hard to accept that something might go right for a change. I need to change that pessimistic attitude though.
> 
> I'm looking forward to following your next journey as well. How are you feeling about starting this round?Click to expand...


Oh my gosh how could you not be scared?! After all we've been through there's always a worry about the next step. I can't wait to hear you had an excellent appt and heard a good solid heartbeat!

I'm feeling a little anxious about this cycle. It's hard to get excited like last time. Plus at my appt today they said there's probably an egg quality issue given the number follicles compared to the number of blasts. So that naturally has me more worried about my uncooperative reproductive system. And with my FET protocol I have to do progesterone in oil shots which are IM. I have to have it twice a day and if I get pregnant continue for the first trimester. Im not sure I'll be able to stand it!! So basically as always I'm anxious and scared but ready to be moving forward again. Sorry for the mini tangent!


----------



## s08

L4hope, no apology necessary. I've never done the PIO shots (on really fun suppositories instead), but I've heard they can be a pain in the a#$. :haha:

I'm not sure if I've said this on here or not, but at my failed cycle WTF appointment, my RE said we probably have egg quality problems too and have us very little hope for our FET. Now, a lot could still go wrong for us, but we've gotten this far. And there is another woman on here with the same diagnosis and she is about a month ahead of me in her pregnancy. So, please don't let that possible diagnosis get you too down.


----------



## L4hope

thanks s08. Pain in the ass is right! I think I'd rather stick to the messy suppositories! :laugh2: It's good to know you were given the same news and got your bfp...gives me hope. We just have to keep each other positive!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys. Just bumping this thread to see how everyone is doing.

MoBaby - how are things going for you?

L4hope - how are you doing on he Lupron?

Michele - your beta is coming up so soon! How do you feel - have you hpt'd yet?

I have been so tired the past few days. Tomorrow will be one week on the lupron and my first ultrasound and blood draw of the cycle. Been keeping busy with some projects around the house, but I feel like my energy is totally gone now. Oh well - getting close now so just focusing on trying to stay positive.


----------



## MoBaby

Just took last bcp!! U/s and bloods Tuesday injections Wednesday!!!! Will update Tuesday :) appt at 630 am.


----------



## michelle01

MissAnnabelle and Mobaby - you guys are getting so close to your ER :)

I am doing good, feeling normal actually! I did take a test both yesterday and this morning since I had an hcg booster on Thursday of 2,500 units. The test was darker yesterday so I believe I still have the booster in my system. I will keep testing and see what happens this week. My beta is Friday and today I am 8dp5dt!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

MoBaby - please do keep me posted :)
Michele - I can't wait to hear on Friday! 

I just got back from my ultrasound and bloodwork apt. There is a cyst on my right ovary, so they are calling this afternoon and if my estrogen is over 100 they are cancelling my cycle and if it is below 100 I will have it drained on Wednesday so cross your fingers for me that I don't have to cancel.
I am kind of irritated with the clinic. More into what happened last time was I got my bfp 5-6 days before beta, but I kept testing and the line was lighter every time I tested. I was not shocked when my beta came back as only 8. They said to call with the first day of my period and to get more bloodwork done 5 days later. So I called 2 days later to tell them that my period had started and I had a very heavy flow and was it still necessary to go for the additional bloodwork. She was not an IVF nurse so had to ask the Dr. and call me back and then said yes do the bloodwork. Then I did the bloodwork and the IVF nurse called to tell me that she was sorry but I was not pregnant and I was like tell me something I don't know :/ I started bcp after that period and never talked to my doctor at all. The doctor I saw today was not mine, but one that he works with. I had asked him some questions and he could not answer them and apologized that my doctor had never even called me after my last cycle. He did say that he would think that he would change some things this time so that my estrogen doesn't get up to 4700 again, but that last time I talked to the nurse she said that my doctor was not going to change anything this time. Seems kind of dumb, doesn't it? I am so confused by everything and more than a little frustrated.


----------



## michelle01

Oh MissAnnabelle - I have my fingers crossed that they can drain it for you! Keep us posted!

As for the doctor visit, that seems odd they won't change things when you had such a high estrogen level last time? Can you make an appt to talk to the dr? And if it comes back that you have to wait, is there another clinic you can switch too, or to get a second opinion? I am so sorry for what you are going through :hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks Michelle :)
That is the only clinic around me that is under 1.5hrs away and it is about 45 mins. I really like the other doctor that I talked to today and he is going to look at everything and call me this afternoon or tomorrow so maybe he can talk to my doctor and get things straigtened out - if we can even do this cycle. The doctor I like is older and very patient and I think the difference is that my doctor is good too, but he is a lot younger and always in a hurry and he doesn't ever do the extra steps for you like the other guy because he is in such a hurry and is all business. How long do you think that would set me back if they cancelled the cycle? I just started my period today and he said that they would give me an ovidrel so that I would get another period in 2 weeks. would I have to do the bcp for a whole month again? Ugh.


----------



## michelle01

I remember when I wanted to start my first IVF cycle that I went in for my scan and they found a HUGE cyst on my left ovary; I was crushed! They made me wait till after my next period to scan me again to see if it would go away on its own; luckily it did, but that set me back. I was supposed to start October/November cycle last year and they pushed me to December/January. I think it depends on what your dr will do; if they can drain it then it sounds like you can start sooner. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## s08

MissAnnabelle, I had a cyst on my right ovary during both my fresh and frozen cycles at my baseline ultrasounds. Like you, I was freaked out it was going to delay my cycle. Both times, my e2 levels were below 50, so they said it wasn't an estrogen-producing cyst, and I could continue as scheduled. I think that is pretty common, so I hope that is what happens for you. I'm surprised you didn't have a consultation with your RE after your failed cycle. We didn't get a lot of answers at ours, but it is always nice to at least chat about it. If we had to go through another fresh cycle, they were not going to change our protocol either. I thought it was a little odd since it failed, but they were just chalking it up to bad luck. But it does seem a little odd since your estrogen was pretty high. I'm just rambling, but wanted to let you know that its not totally unique to keep the same protocol for cycle #2. Good luck with the cyst!


----------



## L4hope

Michelle, fingers crossed for you this week!

Mobaby I'm about a week behind you. My last bcp is this Friday. Are you doing FET?

Misannabelle I'm so sorry to hear about the cyst! Hopefully they will be able to drain it so you don't have to keep waiting. I hate when doctors don't take time with their patients. Unfortunately it seems to be the trend anymore. Maybe you can start seeing the doctor you saw today since he seems to be more thorough? 

Afm, I'm ready to be done with bcp's this Friday! Have only been on Lupron for a couple of days, so no hot flashes yet. About 4 more weeks until transfer!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Woo hooo! Draining that sucker on Wednesday and proceeding as planned:) I guess it is just like the egg retrieval where they put you out and drain it with a needle. eeee. Oh well. I'm just so happy I can go ahead with things :) I start stims this Friday and go in again for bloodwork on Monday. Oh please let this work this time :S

L4hope - I started lupron last Monday and it took until Friday to get the hot flashes=/ I slept ALL day and night on Saturday. Plus I have weird dreams every night on that stuff. If this cycle fails I am going to request that our next two cycles be with this other guy.

s08 - I agree, at least him trying to talk to me would have been nice. Did you have to have your cyst drained or did it just go away on its own?


----------



## michelle01

YAY MissAnnabelle!!!! That is fantastic news :dance: So glad it is working out and you get to start Friday :) And you know once you start, things move along so quickly! I have my FX'ed for you!!!


----------



## Carebearbaby

Cysts are a pain, I got one on my first cycle, I had to wait 3 months for AF, didn't know anything about draining, they didn't tell me that until it finally went on its own - very frustrating and quite interesting given the speech they gave me that I hadn't much time and had to act 'quick' (I have low ovarian reserve) now I just don't trust everything they say and do my own research!!

Good news that they are going to drain it though. Good luck with your cycle.

No more cysts for any of us please :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

l4hope: no. fresh ivs with icsi. we werent lucky enough to end up with frosties.


----------



## s08

Yah Annabelle! So glad you can continue as planned. My cysts went away on their own, so I don't know anything about draining them.


----------



## L4hope

MoBaby said:


> l4hope: no. fresh ivs with icsi. we werent lucky enough to end up with frosties.

I'm sorry you didn't get any frosties. :( Hopefully you'll have a good stimming cycle and get some extras to freeze...not to mention a bfp as well! I'm not sure how confident I am in my FET. They were late bloomers to become blasts and were frozen as early blasts. We'll see...


----------



## L4hope

Miss Annabelle so glad you get to proceed as planned!! Yay! Ugh...the darn hot flashes. Ha! I forgot about the weird dreams, don't think I remember what med caused them. You will be ready for ER before you know it!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks for the support gals :) I will let you all know how I make out tomorrow.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay! I have 23 follicles!!! Start injections tomorrow, microdose lupron then gonal f Friday the menopur Monday!!! Soooo close now!! I hope all my follicles mature plus some more! Id love to get 25 mature eggs at collection!! :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That's great Mobaby!!! 23 follicles is a lot! l am starting my stimms on Friday too - sounds like we will both be having the same kind of holiday weekend...mine is going to involve ice cream and the entire Lord of the Rings trilogy - well maybe not the exact weekend :p


----------



## MoBaby

That sounds like a great weekend!!! Last cycle I started w/24 follicles but I didn't respond at first so by the end I lost half... 12 mature. First cycle I had 17 and ended with 17 mature even though I was a slow responder. I'm hoping since I'm not down regging this time my estrradiol levels keep up :) the down regging over suppresses me.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My last cycle I had 30 follicles and I hyperstimulated and my estrogen got up to 4700 and I only got 13 mature eggs. This cycle they are lowering my dose and cutting me off earlier so I have no idea what is going to happen. This whole thing confuses the heck out of me, but what can you do besides keep rolling with it:) That sucks that with 17 mature you didn't get any to freeze. I just hope that if this cycle fails I will get one or two to freeze.


----------



## MoBaby

I know so ou of 23 embryos we have had only 4 good blasts which may have something to do with my stimming starting off to slow causing not so good eggs.. So new protocol hopefully with better results :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I agree, at least they are changing things for you this time. I really hope that this is our cycle :)


----------



## s08

Great number of follicles, Mobaby. I'm so excited for this cycle for you. I have a good feeling about you and Annabelle both this time around!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Morning everyone!
My proceedure went very well and I am excited to be moving on the the next step. Remember the other day at my ultrasound when that doctor apologized for my doctor not calling me and he was going to review my case and call me that day or the next to answer my questions? - well he never called. He was the one who did my proceedure yesterday and he came to talk to us after and I groggily tried to ask him my list of questions and he was like well the other doctor would have to answer that...like he didn't even remember! I have decided -> Fine! - Don't answer my questions - I don't care anymore - just get me pregnant darnnit!
Starting stimms tomorrow night, so it wont be long now...if all goes well 4 weeks from today will be my beta


----------



## michelle01

Glad all went well with your procedure MissAnnabelle and that you get to start!!! It won't be long now. Sorry the doctor seems to be so absent minded about answering your questions...just hope this works for you and the questions won't matter!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks Michelle :)
Are you excited about your beta tomorrow? Have you done any home tests?


----------



## michelle01

MissAnnabella - Sadly I am not excited, my digital this morning showed not pg, so I think I have a second failed cycle. Really sucks, but I am ready to just move on now. I am actually going to workout in a few minutes; haven't been since ER actually since stimming now that I think about it and I need to get back to it. No sense in delaying that cause if the digital did not detect it, it won't be high enough for anything viable tomorrow. Sad to be such a downer, but I know it is headed for a failure.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Ohh darrrnit! That really sucks. What are you going to do? Do you think you guys would do it again? We decided that we are going to try 4 times, so if this doesn't work we will do another 2 before we re-think things. I am super bummed out for you :(


----------



## s08

Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Life is so unfair sometimes. It's obvious you are a very strong woman, but you've been through enough. Like Annabelle asked, do you know what your plan will be going forward?

Annabelle, glad your procedure went well. But I'm pissed off for you that you don't seem to be getting the answers or even the respect you deserve. The doctors are getting paid a lot of money and should be available to you. I really hope this cycle is successful and all your concerns become moot. How are you feeling after your procedure?


----------



## michelle01

Thanks MissAnnabelle and S08. I honestly do not know what I am going to do. We have been through this twice, I have 2 more times that are covered under insurance, but honestly I don't know if I can do this anymore. I have a 3 year old son, so I think if I didn't have him, I may be thinking differently. And I will be 39 in January, so that really puts a damper on this for me as well. I think if I was younger, maybe I would wait 6 months and try again, but I am more afraid that my egg quality will just keep diminshing.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

s08 - I actually feel totally fine. I slept all day yesterday just from the meds they gave me, but I think because it was just a five minute thing and they only drained one thing instead of many - plus the fact that I am not on the stimms I feel like it never happened today...still taking it easy just to be safe, but compared to the retrieval it is a walk in the park - sort of;) When is your next ultrasound? How are you feeling these days? :)

Michelle - I totally undertand. I really hope that we don't have to do it four times, but we don't have any kids right now so I don't have a choice. Even then I might do it again if it didn't work. I had a lot of depression last cycle and dealing with a lot of anxiety and negitivity this cycle. If you do get a negative tomorrow you could always take a couple of months and then decide what you would do?


----------



## michelle01

MissAnnabelle - After my failed cycle last time I wasn't sure what I planned to do and after having a few months to get past it, we came back figuring we would try again. I guess the only thing about this one that I can say I am thankful for is that I would rather just have a failed cycle then go through another MC; that was awful last cycle. So the thing is that I know I can get pg!!! So maybe in a few months we may try again, just need time to deal and heal with this one. I really wish you luck with this cycle!! You really deserve this :)


----------



## s08

MissAnnabelle said:


> s08 - I actually feel totally fine. I slept all day yesterday just from the meds they gave me, but I think because it was just a five minute thing and they only drained one thing instead of many - plus the fact that I am not on the stimms I feel like it never happened today...still taking it easy just to be safe, but compared to the retrieval it is a walk in the park - sort of;) When is your next ultrasound? How are you feeling these days? :)

Glad to hear you're feeling fine today. The things we go through for a bfp!

My first u/s is actually tomorrow...I'm super nervous. And excited obviously too. I'm actually not feeling all that fantastic these days, but the zofran my RE prescribed has stopped the vomiting and is taking the edge off the nausea. I really hate to take it, but I need to get through my day somehow.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Michelle - You are a strong woman and I believe that we all deserve this. That is something that makes this so hard is I see all of the people here who it doesn't work for and wonder why women who want it so much could have such a hard time? I guess with all of the unwanted babies and children in the world it makes it tough to take. We said that if this doesn't work we would adopt, but I think that might be just as hard if not harder. What ever you decide I hope you will know that you have a lot of people here who care about you and support what ever decision you make :)

s08 - Okay, now I see it in your signature. Wow - 7 weeks already? Hard to believe! What do they do at the 7 week untrasound? Better to take something than to be sick all the time!


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies, I have had such a busy week it's been hard to get on here. 

S08 your morning sickness sounds awful! I think it's good you are taking something so you can get through your day. 

Michelle I'm so sorry you think this is another failed cycle. Life is just so hard sometimes and seems unfair! I can completely understand what your saying about timing and circumstances. I'm 31 and feel like if I was a bit younger I wouldn't feel the need to keep pushing so hard from one cycle to the next. I also wanted more than one child, but now if I can just have one I will be so happy. You and your husband will make the choice that's best for you. Thinking about you today!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today s08!


----------



## s08

Thanks, michelle. Do you know when you'll hear from your clinic?


----------



## michelle01

s08 - I will probably hear this afternoon, but I am not holding out anymore hope. I did a Wondfo strip test last night and it was almost stark white. Those have been the most sensitive test for me so far. I am considering switching doctors, but I really do like mine. He did switch protocols for this round, but after 2 failed ones, it is hard to think positive anymore.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

s08 - how did your scan go?? 

Mobaby - How is your cycle going? Are you still on track for your 9/10 retrieval?

I had my ultrasound this morning and things are looking good so far. I am responding better than last cycle so far, but my doctor did say that he thinks it was a sperm quality issue that hurt us last cycle, so I'm just worried that it doesn't really matter if I am doing well or not if that can fail us in he end. Still on track for our retrieval on Monday and we are starting to get excited and nervous the closer it gets.

How is everyone else doing? Not sure who is looking at this thread anymore really - just thought I'd post an update.


----------



## michelle01

Hi MissAnnabelle! Glad things are moving along for you and YAY for your upcoming retrieval!! I am excited for you and pray you get your BFP :)


----------



## s08

Thanks for checking in, Annabelle. It has been pretty quiet in here. I'm happy to see that things are progressing well for you. I can't believe it is already almost retrieval time. Time probably didn't fly by for you, but to me it seemed to. So, I don't know much about ICSI, but will that not deal with any ongoing sperm quality issues? I am so hopeful for you this cycle. 

Hi Michelle. Nice to see you here. :flower:

Sorry I never reported on my u/s in here. It actually went extremely well. I was measuring one day ahead at 7 weeks, 1 day. We saw the heartbeat too. 147 bpm. After the successful u/s, we broke the news to my in-laws. They were absolutely thrilled. DH's dad was really cute and protective all weekend, constantly asking if I needed a coat, a snack, ginger ale, etc. I'm still feeling pretty terrible all the time and throwing up on occasion, but this will pass. 

Hope everyone else still hanging around here is doing well.


----------



## L4hope

Missannabelle you're retrieval is almost here! I hope you get lots of good eggs!! 

S08 how awesome you had a great ultrasound! I'm sure getting to see and hear the heartbeat helps to ease your mind a bit. 

Afm, AF came this week so I'll have bloodwork and ultrasound on Friday. My lupron will get reduced on Friday and I will start estrace. FET is tentatively scheduled for 9/28.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Michelle - thanks :) I see that you have your consult sheduled for 9/17 - keep us posted :)

s08 - wow, that is great news! You guys must be over the moon:) What is the next step after the 7 week scan? The time went by quickly for us too! I think it will just be that damn 2ww that will drag. I guess the icsi overcomes the quantity and motility issues that we have but not the quality - would that be the morphology? I don't know I just hope it is better this time.

L4hope - the 28th will be here before you know it! How many did you have frozen? My next bloodwork and ultrasound is also Friday, so we will have to check in with eachother again then. What is estrace?


----------



## s08

L4Hope, yah for your upcoming FET! I know FET success rates are generally a little lower, but I've seen SOOO many bfp's from them lately that I am totally a believer in them now. Plus, they're so easy. Hope everything goes smoothly for you and you get your bfp out of this!

And yes Annabelle, we are totally over the moon! We were able to breath a sigh of relief when we saw the strong heartbeat, but know we are not totally out of the woods yet. I don't think the worrying ever ends, especially after infertility. 

I see what you mean about the male factor issues and ICSI. I really hope it doesn't interfere with your success this cycle!


----------



## MoBaby

yay s08!!! congrats!!! :) Sooo exciting!!!

AFM: I am currently cycle day 8 on microdose lupron flare.... I have just done my 6th injection of stimms. I had an ultrasound today after taking 5 injections of Gonal F and 2 injections of Menopur (I'm on 225 gonal f and 150 menopur; had 3 days of gonal f 300 alone) and microdose lupron... I have 23 follicles (13L/10R), same as baseline. All of them measure about 8.9mm with one measuring around 11mmx8.9mm or something. Lining of 7.2mm. Everything looks on track. My E2 level was low on monday but the clinic said it was a nice increase (it was more than 4x baseline). They didnt adjust my meds so I assume everything is progresesing well. I do have another scan/labs on Friday so I am hoping my follicles are 12-14mm by them. I think I will trigger Monday based on my last 2 cycles and the current growth of the follicles. 

Does this sound right for this stage?? This is a new protocol for me!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mobaby - today is considered my cycle day 6 I had 25 measurable follicles. I have been on 200 on the follistim since Friday and as of tonight cut down to 75 and triggering either Saturday or Sunday. I am not sure what my follicles measure, but according to my husband there was one really big one...lol My estrogen was 1576...I really don't know what any of that means. I didn't get a follicle or a lining measurment either...and maybe I should have done that, but there are too many questions and factors floating around in my head to keep track these days. Your follicle count and lining sound really good to me...sorry I don't know more about it. My next scan and blood draw is on Friday as well at 8:20am


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Missannabelle and s08. I have two frosties for transfer and will transfer both. It's nice to see you have gotten your bfp with an FET s08. Gives me hope! And btw, I think you are absolutely right about not being able to stop worrying after going through fertility treatment. But you've absolutely gotten past two big hurdles!!! I'm hopeful but definitely nervous about FET. I don't like not knowing if they make the thaw until the day of..how nerve racking. And not sure if I whined to you ladies about pio shots or not. I have an extreme dislike for needles but have gotten used to the under the skin shots in my thigh. Now I have to have intramuscular not once but twice a day! I'm so dreading this one. Have any of you had to do pio? But I guess I'll get used to this too. Or deal with it anyways. :) oh I forget who asked about estrace, but it's estrogen. That's one nice thing about FET, less meds and they are cheaper. The main objective is getting a nice cozy uterus for implanting. 

Missannabelle we definitely will update each other on Friday. Looks like Mobsby will have an update as well. The two of you will be a bit ahead of me for transfer but hopefully it will go smoothly for us all. 

Mobaby everything looks good to me! You have an excellent follie count and seems to be progressing at a good rate.


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, I'm wondering if I can join you. A little about me: my DH and I have been ttc since July 2010. After my obgyn took some blood and did an HSG, lap, and other stuff in one day under anesthesia, everything checked out and I ended up pregnant that month, sadly it was a chemical. My obgyn said it was probably too soon after the surgery and my lining was probably too thin. I tried again on my own from July to January, no luck. I started seeing my RE since January 2011, we did 4 unsuccessful IUI's (one cancelled IVF, which was converted to an IUI) and just found out on Tuesday an unsuccessful IVF. As you ladies know frrom your own experiences I'm completely devastated. I have my follow up visit tomorrow in hopes that the dr can give Us some insight as to what went wrong. Despite what he does say, my DH and I are taking some time off from ttc for at least 2 months to just kind of relax and reconnect since for the past 2 years life has been so stressful and we've only been married for 3 years.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Welcome Oneof14! Sorry to hear about your cycle failing. Let us know how your follow up goes. I understand needing to reconnect. Who would have though that trying to make a baby was something that could push two people apart? My husband calls it 'the elephant in the room'. I'm sure if we can just get through this then we could get through anything :)


----------



## oneof14

Thanks MissAnnabelle, it's so true my DH and I say that all the time, if we can get through this we can go through anything. Definitely a challenge on a marriage. I hate that ttc is something that supposed to be so natural, yet its completely challenging for some. We go crazy with vitamins, acupunture, legs up, pineapple core, walnuts, rest and all sorts of craziness to become pg without success in the meantime, drugs addicts who get no parental care and do drugs and sometimes don't even know their pregnant manage to deliver healthy babies. Life just seems so unfair.

I will let you know how my follow-up goes.


----------



## michelle01

Hi One! I am so sorry that this IVF failed for you :hugs: I know exactly how you feel after my second one just failed. It is so stressful and so devastating. Right now I just feel lost. I am not sure what we will do next. Our follow-up is the 17th, so until then not really even thinking about next steps. I want to see what the dr thinks. It is amazing how much stress it does put on a marriage. I figure the next few months my DH and I can just enjoy each other as well and not put so much into worrying about TTC. Our 12 year anniversary is coming up on October 1 too, so I want to enjoy that.

Let us know how your appt goes today!! 

L4 - I have not done the PIO shots; thank goodness! I have taken estrace though, no big deal. When is your FET?

MissAnnabelle & Mobaby - You are getting so close!!


----------



## L4hope

Hi Oneof14. So sorryto hear your IVF cycle failed. I think it's so hard to handle because you really think once itcomes down to needing IVF that it's going to work. Then when it doesn't it's such a complete and total let down. I hope your doctor has some answers for you. If our marriages get through this we'll definitely all have rock solid relationships! Maybe that's part of our course in life and it will make us all that much stronger, love or husbands even more, and be ever so grateful when we finally get our precious miracles! 

Afm, As much as I'm trying to stay positive, I'm actually an emotional mess this week. I don't know if it's just nerves now that I'm in my FET month. I'm just so tired of getting bad news and feeling sad. I'm ready to be the happy person I always was. Maybe it's just AF hormones getting the best of me!


----------



## L4hope

Michele I think pio shots go with FET cycles for some reason. My doctors office said they use it for FET because the PIO shots have better absorption and they are focused mainly on lining. I am scheduled for transfer on 9/28. I'll have to add that to my signature. That will be nice for you to have a little break and reconnect with your husband. We have to stop and take care of ourselves and our marriages too. It's hard to do sometimes with being so focused on ttc.


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry ladies just stalking your thread and i just wanted to say how sensational all you ladies are especially after the bad news you have recieved during this process, still from reading all your post you all give us hope that we will all recieve our little miracles one day. 
I am a true believer after everything i have gone through in my life that things happen for a reason and you are all here to support each other through this hard time which i think is amazing. :kiss:

Good Luck to all of you where ever you are in your cycle. Will be checking on everyones progress and wishing you all lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Northernmonke

Can I ask what PIO is please x


----------



## notoptimistic

l4hope - My protocol for my upcoming FET cycle involves no needles! I will be taking estrace pills twice a day and then eventually I will be on progesterone suppositories 3 times a day. My doctor gave me the option of PIO shots (once a day) or suppositories 3 times a day. He told me they are equally as effective. He also told me that they do not use crinone gel for frozen ivf cycles (which is what I used for progesterone supplementation my second half of my ivf cycle) because it isn't as effective as suppositories and shots for frozen embryo cycles. I was happy to choose the suppositories. I really hope he is right and that it is as effective as the shots. I just know I can't do those butt shots because the trigger shot left my butt sore for like 24 hours and if I were to do butt shots every day I wouldn't be able to sit down.


----------



## oneof14

Thank Ladies, I could not agree w/you more. 

I went for my follow-up and basically, he didnt really say much. My dr can be a little arrogant and condesending at times. He said he was a little concerned about my embryo quality and put me on dhea. He is also putting me on the same long lupron protocol w/out bcp. He also seems to think that w/out doing ICSI we may have a better rate w/more embies going to 5 day blasts. He said because my DH's numbers are so high, he decided to do ICSI because his morphology was a little low. He wants to be be sure that w/out doing ICSI we get the eggs fertilized so hes giving my husband another SA (which insurance doesnt cover) to bascially extensively research his morophology. We also took a karyotyping blood test for both to see if we have any chromosomal abnormalities preventing us from becoming pregnant.

He kind of poo-poo'd my concern about autoimmune testing, he said that is more for recurrent miscarriages. I also mentioned a endomtriam biopsy because I heard that if you do that prior to IVF it slightly increases your chances of IVF success. He didnt think it would increase anything, but decided he would do it.

So, in the end, we are going to do another IVF cycle, but not until November. I am going to NOT think about babies and IVF until then. Lets see how that goes.


----------



## michelle01

One - That is great you are already talking about another cycle in November; that will be here before you know it! I was thinking about the endometrial biopsy too; gonna mention that to my dr. And I have read that DHEA does improve egg quality! I am happy you are going to try again and hope that you are successful this time :) And I hope you can pull yourself away from this TTC stuff; it is so hard ;)

NorthernMonke - PIO is progestrone oil injections that you give in your rear! OUCH!

And thanks L4; I did not realize they were only for FET! Thank goodness, I will never be doing them ;)

Sandy :hi: Thanks and good luck to you


----------



## Northernmonke

Ah thought so, Ive had up the bum ones in the past and I said the other day is that working as I always come on my period 9 days after my transfer and many women dont have a period for a while after, they said I could have it if I wanted. What do you think?


----------



## oneof14

for me the PIO hurt the first couple of times to the point where I thought I was allergic, but after a while, its not so bad. I also took lovonox shots (blood thinner) and that hurt much, much worse and that goes in the stomach.

Michele, I hope I have a different frame on mine w/the next cycle. I CAN NOT be a ball of nerves everyday like last cycle.

I havent gotten AF yet, I am hoping she shows soon, I am so bloated.


----------



## Northernmonke

They said it would hurt more but after egg collection yesterday nothing can be as painful as that! I have steroids and asprin to take too after transfer thats if my embies survive tonight x


----------



## oneof14

Norhern, why dont you think your embies are going to survive? Why are you on steriods? Im sorry you are feeling so doubtful, but a little story about my bestfriend who just had her 3rd IVF with not the greatest quality embryos that the dr was not subtle in hinding his displeasure and doubt at the transfer, is now 5 weeks pregnant. There is hope!


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey the woman today said they were ok and last time one was only a 2 cell that they transfered and so far this cycle has gone wrong at each point. Im just very down and so scared that it will never happen. My clinic gives pill steriods out after transfer because they say it stops your body from ejecting the embrios x


----------



## Northernmonke

rejecting lol, my body wont propell them out ha, least I can still laugh a little x


----------



## s08

Hi Mobaby! Good to hear from you. I&#8217;m terrible at interpreting numbers, so I&#8217;m not of any help in that department. But since they didn&#8217;t adjust your meds, I&#8217;m sure you are on track. Plus, your follie count looks perfect!

L4Hope, I&#8217;ve never done PIO, so I&#8217;m not any help there either (what good am I today?!?) The only intramuscular injection I ever did was a trigger for my fresh IVF. I was freaked out, but it was totally painless. 

Welcome, One. I recognize you from the huge IVF thread I used to be active in (and still follow). I&#8217;m so incredibly sorry for your recent unsuccessful cycle. We have all been there (some multiple times). I think you are doing the right thing taking a mini-break. Like you, DH and I have also been married 3 years and trying since July 2010, so most our marriage has been about TTC. We asked about endometrial biopsy and recurrent m/c testing at our WTF appointment as well. My RE agreed to do them both before our FET to appease us, but didn&#8217;t think they were really necessary. We ended up not doing either because insurance didn&#8217;t cover it. My RE was a little concerned about egg quality for us too. Have you been taking CoQ10 by chance? I was taking 1200 mg before my FET because my RE was not a believer in DHEA for some reason. 

Hi notoptimistic. My FET involved no needles either. Just trigger at natural ovulation, doxycycline antibiotic before transfer, and then Prometrium suppositories 2 times a day. Easy. Hope yours is successful!

Northern, sorry you are having a rough go right now. Keep us posted on the progress. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## oneof14

Northern, one of my main concerns is my body rejecting my embryos, my dr didnt think that was happening in my case. Please keep you head up! As I said, my friend is an example.

S08, thank you, I am so thrilled for your BFP I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months (it gives me hope). I've been take coq10 for months now, so I guess I'll try with the dhea, he said it couldnt hurt. I am not sure if my insurance covers the biopsy either, but we are willing to pay for that, it'll give me some piece of mind.


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks will be happier when I get them in me tomorrow then Im lying in bed all weekend x


----------



## Tella

Im sooooooooo happy that i have found you all here!!!!!!!!!!!! Ive been feeling kinda lost on all the journals of the successfull IVFers, even though im thrilled for them all i cant join in on most of the conversations so have been on BnB less except for my own Journal.

Im sad that so many of you that cycled with our around my cycles are still not preggers but i also believe maybe this is a strengthener for our marraiges. I must say me and DH has come closer in all this even though it is tough!!! But the breaks in between makes it easier especially after a failed IVF. I wish i took longer off after my first failed cycle and didnt just jump straight back into it. I can it is a job for the FS's but they should encourage atleast a 2-3 month break between cycles.

One > Im soooooooo sorry i missed our results, I just want to give you a big fat hug :hugs: I know how you feel and i had the exact say feedback from my FS after my first failed cycle. Egg qualtiy wasnt great considering the amount of eggs, and we only had 2 embies both a little behind in developemnt and no frosties :cry:

He also shrugged off the auto immune testing and said he only consider it after atleast 2 failed IVF's or recurrent MC  So he changed to long protocol and we got more eggs, more mature but still only 3 on day 5 (hindsight i should have transfered all 3 and not just2) as no didnt make the criteria for freezing :sad:

After failed cycle 2, i did the immune testing and everything came back fine :shrug: now that is super confusing. My embies was awesome quality, my lining perfect, no Auto Immune issues but still a BFN, it just doesnt make sense.

But he has also say that if we do another IVF then it will be with Intralipids, and do a Hystoroscopy the cycle before and a endometrial biopsy. Also ask your FS about testing your Progesterone before the transfer, as my FS said their is new proof that if it goes to high to quickly the window for implatation is out and therefor success rate lower. So with IVF #3 we will do the progesterone testing before transfer, if high then it will get frozen and do a fet the cycle after.

But for now, we are TTC naturally. We initially said till the new year but im thinking its gonna be for another year. Im leaing towards a spring IVF rather than a another IVF in autum/winter so we might just wait till then. But i do hope it happens naturally.

Im also on DHEA along with 750mg of CoQ10, so fx'd it helps my eggies and that i will fall naturally when that is sorted as that might just be my problem.

I have found this diagram explaining the egg cycle, and that has given me the idea of giving the meds 90 days to do their magic.
 



Attached Files:







draft_lens2055819module43835732photo_124656855390dayprep3.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 11


----------



## L4hope

Northernmonke, good luck with transfer today! Have a relaxing weekend and let your embies settle in!!

Hi Tella!! Good to see you here (well good to see you, but not good that you have to join us here!) It definitely is nice to have a thread with others experiencing failed IVF cycles. We are a unique group... Definitely strong women in here!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Tella! I just had my second failed cycle and it is so hard to deal with. I have my consult on the 17th, so I am interested to see what my doctor is thinking. I had the auto immune testing last time after my MC and the only thing they found was I had the MTHFR gene, so last cycle they put me on lovenox injections and metanx. I wonder if they will do a Hystoroscopy or endometrial biopsy now that I have had another failed cycle or maybe consider Intralipids because I had to have the natural killer cell blood test twice last time; the first time it came back high, second time normal.

I feel so lost right now, but I think we are also taking a few months off and going to try naturally. I only have one tube, but I figure why not!? At least I won't be so stressed out like I was doing my second IVF. No matter how much I tried to stay calm, I had such a hard time.

Northernmonke - Good luck today!!!

s08 - How are you feeling? How is your MS?

MissAnnabelle - How are you doing??


----------



## oneof14

Tella, It's so unfair. I am praying for our natural BFP in the next 2 months too. I am going to enjoy the Fall w/my DH, friends & family. I'm hoping I can maintain this attitude, there is nothing else I can do. 

When I had my HSG I had gotten pregnant that month, sadly miscarrigad shortly after. So I am hoping the biopsy helps me in November.

That chart is very informative, thank you!!


----------



## oneof14

michelle01 said:


> Hi Tella! I just had my second failed cycle and it is so hard to deal with. I have my consult on the 17th, so I am interested to see what my doctor is thinking. I had the auto immune testing last time after my MC and the only thing they found was I had the MTHFR gene, so last cycle they put me on lovenox injections and metanx. I wonder if they will do a Hystoroscopy or endometrial biopsy now that I have had another failed cycle or maybe consider Intralipids because I had to have the natural killer cell blood test twice last time; the first time it came back high, second time normal.
> 
> I feel so lost right now, but I think we are also taking a few months off and going to try naturally. I only have one tube, but I figure why not!? At least I won't be so stressed out like I was doing my second IVF. No matter how much I tried to stay calm, I had such a hard time.
> 
> Northernmonke - Good luck today!!!
> 
> s08 - How are you feeling? How is your MS?
> 
> MissAnnabelle - How are you doing??

Michelle, my sister had only one tube and the other was damaged and she got preganant, so it's definitely possible.


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey ladies back from transfer, had 2 grade 2 embies put in, one 2 cell and one 4 cell. Please stick little ones! x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow - there has been a lot of action on here since yesterday! Welcome to the newcomers to our thread:)

Good luck with transfer Nothern:) fx'd

Michelle - here's hoping that you get a natural bfp in the meantime :)

Just got back from the doctors. Scan went well - lining is 15 lots of 15/16 follicles. The doctor said everything is great except for our sperm quality and gave us a 50% chance for live birth this cycle. Kind of like tossing an expensive coin - 50/50. I'm not that encouraged by that. I decided if this cycle fails too I will try again for a November transfer and if that doesn't work take a break for a while.


----------



## oneof14

That's great Northern!


----------



## michelle01

YAY Northernmonke for being PUPO!!!

Thanks One, that gives me hope about your sister only having one tube and getting pg. I figure whatever is meant to be at this point, will be! I am tired of stressing out over all this TTC stuff. I think I have lost prospective on what is important in life.

MissAnnabelle - I have my FX'ed this cycle works for you!! This whole TTC business is so emotional no matter what way you look at it. You won't need that November cycle ;)


----------



## oneof14

Michelle, my thoughts exactly!! BTW, I havent gotten AF yet, when can I expect that?


----------



## L4hope

Good luck Northern!!

Missannabelle glad your appt went well today. I agree about the 50/50 chance, just not high enough! Why can't we get 90% with all we are going through?! 15 follicles is awesome though!!! 

Oneof, AF came for me two days after I stopped progesterone suppositories. I guess it could be different depending on meds taken. 

Afm, I had a baseline appt this morning. Everything looked good. Lining looking good and bloodwork where they want it. I only have one more lining check before FET. Seems strange not to be in the office every other day for bloodwork and ultrasound. Not that I'm complaining!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Northern - sorry I must have sent that at the same time as your post! Glad transfer went well:) Do you have anything planned for the dreaded tww?

L4hope - that sounds great! I hope that we get at least one to freeze this time so we could do an FET next time. 

afm- No more follistim as of today and back to the doctor tomorrow for b/w and back again on Sunday for u/s and b/w. Looking like it is going to be Tuesday for transfer now instead of Monday - god willing :)


----------



## michelle01

One - When did you stop progestrone? I got mine 2 days after I stopped my suppositories.

MissAnnabelle - FX'ed for you for Tuesday!!!


----------



## Northernmonke

Miss annabelle Im chilling all weekend sent hubby to get 5 dvds to keep us entertained! Ive just been sick and in loads of pain, think its because I cant poo!!!! Pains eased now after some prunes! hope I havent just killed the embies! Ive said Im working from home monday and I plan to go into the office on Tuesday, then got a few things at the weekend but we are going to make excuses and not go to any. Im taking the suppositries and the oil injections this time to try something different x


----------



## oneof14

Mich, I stopped my progesterone on Wednesday, did my last PIO shot the morning of my beta, Tuesday. When I met with the doctor, he said probably this weekend. I hope so as I feel extremly bloated and uncomfortable!


----------



## michelle01

One - It sounds like you are you are close to getting it.

I seem to have caught a cold my son had earlier this week :( I hate being sick but at least its the weekend and I can rest.


----------



## MoBaby

MissAnnabelle said:


> Wow - there has been a lot of action on here since yesterday! Welcome to the newcomers to our thread:)
> 
> Just got back from the doctors. Scan went well - lining is 15 lots of 15/16 follicles. The doctor said everything is great except for our sperm quality and gave us a 50% chance for live birth this cycle. Kind of like tossing an expensive coin - 50/50. I'm not that encouraged by that. I decided if this cycle fails too I will try again for a November transfer and if that doesn't work take a break for a while.

Hey what day are you on with your injections??


----------



## MissAnnabelle

MoBaby said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Wow - there has been a lot of action on here since yesterday! Welcome to the newcomers to our thread:)
> 
> Just got back from the doctors. Scan went well - lining is 15 lots of 15/16 follicles. The doctor said everything is great except for our sperm quality and gave us a 50% chance for live birth this cycle. Kind of like tossing an expensive coin - 50/50. I'm not that encouraged by that. I decided if this cycle fails too I will try again for a November transfer and if that doesn't work take a break for a while.
> 
> Hey what day are you on with your injections??Click to expand...

Hey MoBaby:) Today is my cycle day 8 I started my lupron on Aug 20th and stims on Aug 31st, but am done stimming now and am going to coast the rest of the way. Looks like I wont have my retrieval on the 10th after all - I think it will be Tuesday, but don't know for sure yet. How are you doing?


----------



## MoBaby

meh-- went for day 8 stims scan today and only 5 were over 10mm with the rest being under 10....a bunch close but then there are laggers. All 23 still there. I was disappointed with this. I dont remember the measurements of the 5 ones that were there. I have to go back sunday. My RE will do the scan sunday and I can talk to him. IDK- I think I am stimming slower with this protocol although RE said I would stim faster and have more eggies at retrieval. Who knows. Everything looks similar to last cycle (E2 similar now, nurse said I only have 5 at this point last cycle over 10).. IDK.. I was hoping to have all of them around 12-14mm by today :( Nurse said probably wednesday for retrieval but maybe later if my follies dont wake up! :) I'm worried about lead follicles.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

It sounds like you are doing pretty good to me. They are scanning me again on Sunday as well. As long as you get some quality eggs that fertilize you don't need all 23. They said my lead eggs might not make it to next week, but they try to get the best 9 out of the bunch.


----------



## L4hope

Mobaby, I agree with Missannabelle. As long as you get some good ones that's all that matters. My doctor was shooting for 10-12 when I stimmed my last cycle. Good luck for some good eggies next week!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Well ladies - looks like it might not be Tuesday for my egg collection now we are just hoping that we can do it at all. They are afraid to trigger me now because my estrogen today was 5000 and it has to come down to at least 3400 to trigger so I don't over stimulate. I was really hoping I wouldn't over stimulate again, now it looks like I will probably get a mild case at least, but I don't care as long as we can still do it. Arrrrggggg.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I go back tomorrow morning and will have an update tomorrow afternoon. I was still on sol.x last night and am just dropping down to the lupron only.

Mobaby - maybe you and I will both be Wednesday now? Just pray we get our bfp regardless of any other details!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes! Sorry you are at risk of overstimulation :( I don't think I would ever be considering my e2 was so low on day 3 :) good luck!! We are soo close together! I hope it comes down tonight! I just finished my injections... Hopefully only 1-2 more days of this!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I don't think that 5,000 is horribly high I have seen some women online that have had higher I just know that my clinic wont trigger that high. Just have to hope for the best I guess. I will update tomorrow and you do the same - good luck :)


----------



## MoBaby

Looks like ovaries woke up! 18 follicles that look like will be able to collect eggies; 4 under 10. So I'm happy about today. Estradiol went up 3.5 times also :) so I'm responding almost exactly like lady cycle. Still on track for ER wed! How didit go missannabelle?


----------



## L4hope

Awesome news mobaby!

Missannabelle hope your appt goes well too and you can trigger! Let us know.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That is great news Mobaby! I knew you would be alright:) I am waiting for the call from them to hear exactly, but unless my estrogen went down from 5,186 to under 4,000 I will be waiting. Maybe I will be Wednesday too:) He said it may go up a bit still, but he is going to have me coast and come in everyday for bloodwork in the meantime. I had some follicles over 20. He said he is hoping to lose a lot of the smaller estrogen producing ones and we may lose one or two of the big ones from the wait. I wonder what I will come out with after all of this? Oh well, I guess as long as it is a bfp I will be more than happy:) He said we could trigger and freeze the eggs for another cycle, but I would still be at risk for OHSS so he wants to wait it out.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

The Dr. just called. My estrogen is over 7,700 today so we are going to coast and do another ultra sound and blood work on Tuesday. He said we are going to get less eggs now and our chances just went down to 40% from 50%. I hate this. I am not positive and I don't care - I hate this whole thing. Bllaaaahh


----------



## Northernmonke

Dont give up hun, you never know it might mean you get better quality eggs, sending big hugs x


----------



## L4hope

Missannabelle I'm sorry you are having these issues. Hopefully you'll get some good quality eggs and this won't prevent you from getting your bfp! I completely understand you feeling negative about it and you have every right to. It's so emotionally draining going through this.


----------



## MoBaby

Don't give up! 7700 is crazy high! If you hyper stimulate its life threatening so you want to coast for sure. Everything will be great and you will get your bfp!


----------



## Tella

missannabelle > So sorry that you have to coast, but i had OHSS mildly with my last IVF after they retrieved 20eggs and it is very sore! I hated that i had to take additional meds to help and prevent it. Fx'd you still get to ER this week and that you will have healthy eggies which is all you really need before your bfp will follow :hugs:

The funny thing is that my FS doesnt even check E2 at all, just checked the no of follies.

L4Hope > Happy to see you have a FET date, it will be here before you know it.

MoBaby > :happydance: It is great that you are still on for Wednesday. Fx;d for lots of healthy eggies :hugs:

Northern > When is your OTD?

AFM > I think im about to O, so lots of :sex: this week for us.


----------



## Northernmonke

Tella I actually dont know lol, I had 2dt on friday so I think 21st? I want to test now lol x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks ladies:) I really depend on your support - it really helps me get through. The Dr. called me back last light after 5pm to say that he talked with my Dr. and he wants to scan me this morning as well. So, off I go - I will update later.

Mobaby - are you triggering tonight? If for some reason my level has dropped under 4000 since yesterday I will be too....lol

Northern - don't test too early - it might only add anxiety! :)

Tella - good luck tella:) We are in the stage of IVF where we don't bd at all - I sure do miss the fun way of doing this!


----------



## Northernmonke

Good luck today! I wont test early, come on our BFP! I feel achey today x


----------



## MoBaby

Yay trigger for tonight!! SHe counted 20 today w/ 4 small ones so I think somewhere aroun 15-20!! Im excited!! :)


----------



## Northernmonke

Yaya xx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys - back from the clinic.
So, I see 2 doctors, but one is my actual doctor that I had my consult with but I see them both. The other doctor is the one I saw on the weekend and said I had to go below 4,000 to trigger, now I saw my actual doctor today and he said that he will trigger me below 6,000 and that will probably be tonight for a Wednesday retrieval. Now sure what is going on, but I am getting nervous about overstimulating.


----------



## Northernmonke

You ll be fine hun, good luck! xx


----------



## MoBaby

We will be retrieval day twins!! Fx its below 6000!! I wonder what mine is today; I don't ask. I assumed all is good! Good luk girly!


----------



## s08

Great news, Mobaby! So glad it looks like you'll have lots of eggs for Wednesday's ER.

Annabelle, so sorry you've had to go through such a stressful few days, but it sounds like you are on track for a good ER. That's great! Will they do anything to help prevent OHSS?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys - good thing I went in for testing today and not tomorrow because today my estrogen was 1830 and now they are worried about it being too LOW! I am triggering tonight for Wednesday retreieval, but have to go back again tomorrow so they can check my levels. I feel like I am all over the place! What is going on?


----------



## L4hope

Annabelle what a crazy and completely stressful few days you are having! Couldn't they give you estrogen to keep your level high enough? I've never been given my actual numbers during stim. They just have said they are good. I'm really sorry you are having issues with yours. I wonder why it would have fluctuated so drastically? The only estradiol level I had issues with was my day 3 which was too high. They didn't tell me I have low reserve just that itd be harder to stim. Who knows what the hell the doctors are looking for. I feel like there's never the same story depending on who you talk too. My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!!


----------



## MoBaby

wow missannabelle! Thats crazy. How can it be soooo high one day then drop that low?? did the lab make an error or something?? just seems like it would not fall that quickly. Either way I am sure you will get lots of eggies!!!! FX for you! I trigger at 8pm! How about you?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

L4hope said:


> Annabelle what a crazy and completely stressful few days you are having! Couldn't they give you estrogen to keep your level high enough? I've never been given my actual numbers during stim. They just have said they are good. I'm really sorry you are having issues with yours. I wonder why it would have fluctuated so drastically? The only estradiol level I had issues with was my day 3 which was too high. They didn't tell me I have low reserve just that itd be harder to stim. Who knows what the hell the doctors are looking for. I feel like there's never the same story depending on who you talk too. My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!!

I know! Every doctor and clinic is something different. I kind of wish that they didn't tell me all that now. I'm not sure what they would do if my estrogen was too low tomorrow because I am triggering tonight and that will raise the level, right?? Hopefully your FET is much simpler than this crazyness. You only have a couple more weeks to go:)

Mobaby - looks like we will be retrieval twins! When are you transfering? I will be on Saturday I think and they always do beta 2 weeks after transfer. I know when shorty and I were on the same shedule last cycle her beta was before mine - doesn't your clinic do beta 2 weeks from retrieval?


----------



## MoBaby

probably monday transfer (5 day depending but ive always done a 5 day) then beta 9dp5dt at 14 dpo. Shorty and I are at the same clinic.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

They usually do 3dt at mine, so then you would be 9/26 and I would be 9/29 :)
I knew that - she's my friend :)


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today Miss Annabelle!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm done and we have 22 eggies!! Fert report tomorrow :) missannabelle how are you?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Congrats! We have 8. Last time we had 13, but he said we are in better shape this time because they are all mature. I am hoping for 2 good 8 cells on Saturday...
I'm in a lot of pain this time and I wasn't expecting it because the first time I felt fine and only had some cramping later in the afternoon and felt no pain at all after my cyst was drained. Maybe it is because I had so many follicles that were over 20mm this time?


----------



## MoBaby

yay!!! congrats!


----------



## s08

Congrats Annabelle and MoBaby! Keep us posted on fertilization. 

Annabelle, I was in some pain after ER too (despite lots of people saying it is totally painless), so not to worry. You'll be feeling good in no time.


----------



## Northernmonke

Well done ladies!! I have been in lots of pain after all my Ec x


----------



## MoBaby

I had some pain immediately following ec today... The nurse was like okay I will get you a pain pill, which I turned down. It went away in less than an hour and now just crampy. Missannabelle just relax a bit and maybe a heating pad on your pelvis should really help. Feel better!


----------



## oneof14

Mobaby & Missannabelle, great news on ER. Cant wait for the update.

Im sorry I've been absent lately. I've been taking care of myself with going to the gym eating healthy and trying very hard not to think about babies, while I wait for my next IVF in November.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks oneof:) That's what I did too during the month between cycles. It is good to do while you still feel like it doing it!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks MissAnnablle, its so hard to NOT focus on babies, especially when I feel like I hear about an new pregnancy announcment feels like daily.

I'm hoping this is your BFP!!!


----------



## L4hope

Glad ER's went well mobaby and Missannabelle. Look forward to hearing updates on fertilization!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks so much guys for all of the support. It really means a lot and helps me get through. I just noticed the responses on the last page just now. 

Michelle thanks for all of the well wish and for keeping up with my story. Your consult is coming up soon now. What are you going to ask them when you go?

Mobaby - Thanks - that is a great idea- I will try a heating pad:) 

s08 - Less than a month now and you find out the gender! You are really moving along. Are you feeling any better now?

Northern - It does help when you know other people have felt what you feel so you don't panic about it. When is your beta? Next week sometime, right? How do you feel? Are you going to home test at all?

L4hope - Thanks:) So what all do you have to do now before transfer? Just over two weeks to go now!

Oneof - That is really tough. I deleted my facebook after my last cycle failed. I find that I can be 100% happy for one of my friends on here that gets a bfp because I know we are all trying and wishing for it so much, but it is tough when you see people who get pregnant like nothing all around you and are posting pictures of partying one week and baby tickers the next week. I can't think of anything but babies either. People always ask what I want to do with my life and I just want to be a mom and have a family, so it makes it tough to have to be patient, but I believe that it will happen one way or another for all of us:)


----------



## oneof14

MissAnnabelle: you echo my life. I deleted my facebook over a year ago. I told my DH I never ever imagined my life without children, so i dont know what i would do if i cant. I will keep trying until I get what I want. I totally agree about my BnB friends, I want everyone to end up with their BFP! 

While ttc, my younger sister got pregnant for the 3rd time, I found out on St. Paddys day when I was supposed to celebrate with my family, I didn't go. I was destroyed, especially when my 3rd IUI didn't work. Of course I'm so happy for my sister, however, I was thinking seriously? When is it going to be my turn?!?! Now she's due in November and still no BFP for me. Sometimes I can't help but bust out in tears and frightened that it may never be my turn.

Anyway, enough of the pity party. I'm sure you'll hear some great news tomorrow, cause it my 3 year anniversary!!!!


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey ladies, we dont have beta in the UK Im testing next friday so Ive got ages to wait! Im feeling ok today, just really and need this to work. 
All my friends except 2 have babies, one has just starte trying and the other is not not trying :) I see people all the time that are on their second babies and I am struggling to eve get a BFP :( x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Oneof14 - Do you think you would turn your facebook back on after you get your bfp? That was my plan, but I kindof enjoy not having it at all really. 5 of my 45 fb friends had babies since December. My older sister has two beautiful little girls and doesn't have custody of either of them because she is a loser and does drugs. Being a mom would mean everything to me and it hurts that she just threw that gift away. I really hate my job and the plan was to quit when we got pregnant, well they got slow and cut my hours, so I went back to school to take my mind off of not getting pregnant (when I though it would happen on its own). I had to cancel my classes this semester bc otherwise I would have had to miss the first week or two. So, now I am not working or going to school and I think it makes it even worse because I just dwell on this whole thing. Ugh.
Happy aniversary! 3 years is awesome:) We just had our 2yr on Tuesday.

Northern - It's a good thing that we do have eachother because everyone that I know that does have kids just has to think about having them and they are pregnant within a month. It's hard pretending that we are just waiting rather than tell everyone we are stuggleing. When are you going to test? Are you waiting until Friday, or are you going to start sooner?


----------



## Northernmonke

I know what you mean hun, its really hard because people say oh dont leave it to late, oh your turn next, oh when are you having a baby and I want to say listen you idiot, ive been injecting myself for months on end been proded and poked, kocked out and sedated over and over and I am trying but its not working! If you can fit the next medical bill and make sure it works then I will tell you when its our turn :) urrghh I make me so mad, ive just walked the dog and bumped into my friend who I love but havent seen enough of since she had her babay as we put it off. The baby is 5 monnths now and I remember them coming over to show us the 3 month scan, we both broke down in tears after they left and although its lovely for them it shatttered us x


----------



## oneof14

MissAnnabelle: I dont hate my job and will continue to work when I have babies (just cant afford not too) but, my job is not everything, family is everything to me and while I am greatful for my job, I would give it up in a heartbeat to have children. It amazes me how people who dont want children or cant take care of them have children. In a perfect world, people who dont want kids, dont get pregnant and people who do want them do. Problem solved! Thanks for the anniversary wishes and Happy Anniversary to you too!! As far as facebook, I dont think I will ever go back on, it was fun for a while, but really, there is a reason as to why I didnt keep in touch w/the people on there. 

Northern: OMG, I hate that too. Now, I just get whispers cause I know people are now suspecting we are having issues, but cant really come out and ask. My DH's aunt told me to say a prayer to Padre Pio. I was so confused as to why she was telling me that, I even looked at her like WTH are you talking about. But she whispered it to me, like she KNEW something. I've come to the point where I dont care anymore about what people do or say.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

We were having dinner about a year ago and we were seated with this other couple - it was more a dinner event thing - and she was hugley pregnant and due in Dec. We got to talking to them and they were like are you guys trying and we were like - yes we have been trying since Feb. when did you guys start - and they were like Feb.
Another classic is my friend that lives far away and I would pm on fb. She messaged me in Jan and asked if we were trying bc they had just started. I was like yest we have been trying for a year so don't (this was before we found out we had 0chance on our own) be dissapointed if it doesn't happen right away and 3 months later she put her 3 month scan on fb. That was when I decided to really keep quiet about what we are doing because it makes me feel so inadequate. I'm just so frustrated and saddened by the whole thing and I know poor DH doesn't know what to do for me anymore.


----------



## Northernmonke

Yeah its horrible, we havent been around much this year but so we can try and stay away from stupid comments. ah lifes a bitch and so am I, just had an argument on the phone over an overgrown footpath, or dear hormones all over the place! x


----------



## oneof14

Same thing happened to me, me and a friend where TTC, her after me. As soon as I had my chemical pregnancy, she put her 3 month sono on FB. I was like are you kidding, just exemplified that we did indeed have a problem conceiving. We have yet to find out what that problem is. I told my DH well its a good thing we dont really have an issue or know what the issue is, so its not impossible to get pregnant naturally. I really wish I can believe that.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Oneof- I wish I could find another job right now, but I could never get the time off that I would need just starting out at a place. I wish I had a job that I liked or anything else going on right now besides this. 

So my Doc just called me. Out of my 8 - 6 fertilized 4 are normal. Transfer is set for Saturday and I just pray that 2 of them make it to then. He said that the embryologist said that they are definitly better than last time, so we will see what happens.


----------



## oneof14

Yay for 4 normal embies!! Praying for a BFP!!!!


----------



## Northernmonke

Great news!!! x


----------



## michelle01

Happy Anniversary One!

MissAnnabelle - I really think my immune system has a lot to do with my failed cycles. I was going to talk to him about that. Also ways that we can possibly work to get my egg quality better or is that not possible? I am worried because I turn 39 in January and as we get closer I just worry my chances are next to nothing at this point. And great news on your embies!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Michelle - I read somewhere that 1 in 4 IVF's ends in a live birth. We were given a 40% chance for live birth this cycle, so I am preparing myself for a failed cycle while also trying to be positive. I believe that you just have to keep on trying. My husbands aunt did 3 IVF's in her late 30's and the first time she had a girl the second ended in mc and the third in twins. I think that you are still a healthy age and have proven that you can carry and deliver a healthy baby. I believe that it will happen for you - you just have to keep trying:)


----------



## MoBaby

We have 12!!! 19 were mature, 4 didn't fertilize and 3 were abnormal after fertilization! I wasn't expecting so many not to fertilize (we have not had this happen before) so that bummed me. But I will take what I can get and 12 is amazing!!! Grow babies grow! Will know tomorrow if Saturday or Monday transfer :)


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Michelle, I would definitely inquiure about the immune testing. I will be 38 in November and I'm concerend that my AMH level will be much lower than 37. No matter what, the worrying never ends.. ugh. I hope you are feeling better this week.

Mobaby, awesome fert rate!!!


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - 12 is awesome!! How many are you putting back? And when is your ET?

One - Your right, the worrying never stops! I think there seems to be one stressor after another and my latest worry is now nothing to be concerned with! My babysitter had a scare with possibly having cancer; she found out today that the tumor was benign, I am soooo happy for her!! So stupidly I was worried that if it turned out to be more, that I was not going to TTC anymore. How ridiculous! Knowing she isn't the only one around and who even knows if/when I do concieve if she could handle watching another child. I do need to figure out what is going on with my immune system though. We will both get our BFP!! There are plenty of women getting pregnant in their upper 30's, so we will eventually join them :)

MissAnnabelle - How are you feeling today? And thanks; hopefully my third time will be a charm!


----------



## L4hope

Oneof, Northern, Annabelle I think it's so nice to be pn here and realize that we are not alone in the feelings we have. Like hating Facebook, avoiding pregnant friends or friends with babies, and stupid people who think they have the right to ask you personal questions like when you're going to have a baby. I personally have just reached a point where I really don't care if people know I'm getting treatment. It seems like it's just kept too secret and taboo. When really I think it would be better if more people understood infertility. Ignorant people say stupid things so I go for enlightening them. Whether that's the right thing to do I have no idea. Annabelle I can totally relate about the sibling thing. I have a jackass brother who should NOT have children and has three. Then my sister in law is preggo with her 4th child to the second loser boyfriend. I can't even stand to look at her right now. Maybe we can find a way to make that perfect world so we can all finally get our bfp. I think we've waited long enough!! I teach, so am off in the summer. I definitely think that, on one hand it was nice to be off and not have the stress, on the other hand all I did was think about ttc. So Annabelle I can see why you feel like you need a distraction. If you don't have to work per se, maybe you could find something part time? I have no choice but to work which I am ok with. Let's just get pregnant dammit!


----------



## L4hope

Wow ladies I just realized I missed a couple pages...you've all been busy today! I don't always get much of a chance during the day to get on. I'm sure I'm missing a lot but...

Mobaby awesome fertilization! Annabellle hope you're 4 embies are the best and hang in there for the long haul! Grow grow grow embies!! How many are you guys going to transfer? 

I'm so ready for my transfer. It feels like forever with not having much to do. I'm still on Lupron shots at night and I'm taking estrace in pill for twice a day. They are doing bloodwork and ultrasound next Monday. I start my dreaded pio shots in a about a week. It's horrible but a big part of me just feels like getting this FET done so I can get ready for another fresh cycle. I know I should be more hopeful but it's getting a bit hard.


----------



## Northernmonke

L4 I know what you mean re Taboo and as soon as we get past that 3 month scan - one day hopefully - I will be shouting from the roof tops about idiots and their comments and how they should think and keep their mouths shut -however saying that 3 couples that we j=know that have had IVF also made comments so they are just as bad. x


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle I want to do 3 we will do a day 5 hopefully... But realistically only will do 2 as I don't want triplets and my uterus wouldnt be able to accommodate triplets.


----------



## L4hope

Northernmonke said:


> L4 I know what you mean re Taboo and as soon as we get past that 3 month scan - one day hopefully - I will be shouting from the roof tops about idiots and their comments and how they should think and keep their mouths shut -however saying that 3 couples that we j=know that have had IVF also made comments so they are just as bad. x

That's pretty bad for people who have gone through IVF to not "get it"! I would like to think that I will always remember what this was like and be sensitive to others.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

L4hope -What do you teach? That is the perfect mommy job:) I did a semester of college bc I am desperatly trying to get out of the paralegal field. Teaching would be perfect because you don't have to miss on time with your kids and can still work. I have been going for accounting, but I am not sure that is for me either. I applied to a couple of jobs at the begining of the summer and at the interview mentioned that I had to take 1-2 days for medical reasons over the summer and they were like sorry - this is a no other commitment type job. duh. I know with my last cycle when I overstimulated I was in bed for at least a week and it was a good thing I wasn't working then. That is why I am planning on doing my 3rd cycle in Nov so if this doesn't work I can either get a job or go back to school and try to adopt maybe.
How come they have you do the PIO instead of the tablets? The end of the month will be here before you know it. There have been a lot of FET successes on here. I think it is good bc your body isn't stressed out before hand. 
It doesn't look like I will get any to freeze this time, so now I am really hopin this works for us. 

Mobaby - it sounds like this is your cycle! You are doing really really well :) Does your clinic update you on your embryos? Mine doesn't, but I am thinking about calling them to check. With only 4 embies I am so worried that none will progress...


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Michelle - let me know everything they say on Monday. How do they test for immune issues? Are there any symptoms? Boy, there really are a lot of factors involved in this.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm sure they will progress!! I'm seeing so many bfps here now with only 2-4 embryos!!! 

We should hear an update soon!! Will let us know if it's a 3 or 5 day transfer!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I tried to call to check, but got stuck talking to this horrid woman from the answering service. We both got frustrated with eachother and hung up, so I had DH call and leave a message. Let us know as soon as you know...I'm sure it will be a 5 day with all those embryos!


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - Whichever transfer day you do, I have my FX'ed for you!!!

MissAnnabelle - Before my last cycle they ran a bunch of blood tests for immune issues. I cannot remember what they called it, but if any of those numbers came back elevated he wanted me to see a specialist who would run more blood tests. I had one test come back high, my natural killer cells, but when they ran it a second time it came back normal, so we did not go the specialist route. Now this time I don't know what will happen. I know the specialist is not covered by insurance so that plays a big factor with us. So my appt Monday I will ask him and see what he thinks. There are SO many factors for this. How are you feeling?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Michelle - wow - i'll say there sure are! Must be hard to take in all of that information and keep your head from spinning! Well, def let me know Monday. I am feeling better than I did, but still crappy. Just relaxing with a heating pad on the couch. I was hoping to get a good hike in before transfer, but I don't think that is going to happen now. DH called the clinic for a progress report, so hoping to hear from them today. Really nervous and praying that we will have 2 still by tomorrow.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My nurse just called back. She said that two are progressing and are 4 cells. Hoping they make it to 8 for tomorrow:wacko:


----------



## Northernmonke

Thats good hun after how many days? x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My e/r was Wednesday so 2 days?


----------



## michelle01

Sounds like they are progressing nicely MissAnnabelle! Hang in there, the waiting sucks the most with this process.


----------



## MoBaby

5dt on Monday!!! I'm excited!!!! I go in at 10am :) in less than 72 hours I will be pupo!!! :) :)


----------



## michelle01

YAY Mobaby!!! That is awesome.....will be thinking about you Monday :)


----------



## L4hope

MissAnnabelle said:


> L4hope -What do you teach? That is the perfect mommy job:) I did a semester of college bc I am desperatly trying to get out of the paralegal field. Teaching would be perfect because you don't have to miss on time with your kids and can still work. I have been going for accounting, but I am not sure that is for me either. I applied to a couple of jobs at the begining of the summer and at the interview mentioned that I had to take 1-2 days for medical reasons over the summer and they were like sorry - this is a no other commitment type job. duh. I know with my last cycle when I overstimulated I was in bed for at least a week and it was a good thing I wasn't working then. That is why I am planning on doing my 3rd cycle in Nov so if this doesn't work I can either get a job or go back to school and try to adopt maybe.
> How come they have you do the PIO instead of the tablets? The end of the month will be here before you know it. There have been a lot of FET successes on here.

I am a hearing support teacher, so I pull deaf/hard of hearing students out of class and work one-on-one. It's definitely a good parent job... Now I just gotta get that parent thing done! That really stinks you've had such a hard time with getting a job and finding something you want to do. Ugh I don't think I knew you overstimulated last time! That must have been awful!! Let's just hope we get pregnant this month! A temporary job option to think about is substitute teaching. At least around here subs are always in need. The nice thing is, you don't have to work if you don't want to. It's up to you, so you could have the time off for appts and such. 
As far as the pio shots go... They said that they focus completely on lining for the FET and pio has better absorption that suppositories. So I guess I just have to deal with it! I really hope I can have success with FET but trying to prepare myself for another fresh cycle. Hopefully you're embies will stick in for the long haul so you don't have to worry about not having any to freeze.


----------



## L4hope

Missannabelle glad to hear you have two nicely progressing embies!

Mobaby yay for a 5dt this Monday! Hope all goes well. 

Michelle I hope you have a good appt Monday and it will bring some answers for you.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

L4hope said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> L4hope -What do you teach? That is the perfect mommy job:) I did a semester of college bc I am desperatly trying to get out of the paralegal field. Teaching would be perfect because you don't have to miss on time with your kids and can still work. I have been going for accounting, but I am not sure that is for me either. I applied to a couple of jobs at the begining of the summer and at the interview mentioned that I had to take 1-2 days for medical reasons over the summer and they were like sorry - this is a no other commitment type job. duh. I know with my last cycle when I overstimulated I was in bed for at least a week and it was a good thing I wasn't working then. That is why I am planning on doing my 3rd cycle in Nov so if this doesn't work I can either get a job or go back to school and try to adopt maybe.
> How come they have you do the PIO instead of the tablets? The end of the month will be here before you know it. There have been a lot of FET successes on here.
> 
> I am a hearing support teacher, so I pull deaf/hard of hearing students out of class and work one-on-one. It's definitely a good parent job... Now I just gotta get that parent thing done! That really stinks you've had such a hard time with getting a job and finding something you want to do. Ugh I don't think I knew you overstimulated last time! That must have been awful!! Let's just hope we get pregnant this month! A temporary job option to think about is substitute teaching. At least around here subs are always in need. The nice thing is, you don't have to work if you don't want to. It's up to you, so you could have the time off for appts and such.
> As far as the pio shots go... They said that they focus completely on lining for the FET and pio has better absorption that suppositories. So I guess I just have to deal with it! I really hope I can have success with FET but trying to prepare myself for another fresh cycle. Hopefully you're embies will stick in for the long haul so you don't have to worry about not having any to freeze.Click to expand...

I wonder why when I asked the dr. he said there is no difference between the supposotories and the PIO but the PIO is percribed for FETs? The must be different. If I didn't already have three hundred bucks worth of supposotories I would switch. Maybe I will do the PIO next time.
I don't have a teaching certification, but that does sound very flexible. I didn't have to go to the hospital or anything last cycle. I gained 10lbs in fluid and it looked like I was 5mos pregnant and basically stayed in bed with a heating pad for a week. It sucks because I felt so full all of the time I could only eat a little food at a time ir I would get sick. Oh well. Hopefully that doesn't happen this time - at least they let me coast for a while before er. I am trying to prepare myself for a failed cycle even though I do hope it works. I think that is how we protect ourselves during this. Forget the baby dust - I want a baby:p


----------



## L4hope

It's kind of frustrating that different doctors say different things. I guess there must be something they like about it for FETs. I'd rather not have them, but I'll do it if it helps me get my bfp! 
You don't need a teaching certificate to be a substitute, just a degree. At least in Pa you don't, I couldn't say for sure about NY. 
The overstim sounds awful. That's all we need... To look pregnant when we are going through all this trying. I prob would not have left my house till the bloating went away. I completely agree, we protect ourselves by not getting our hopes up. Or at least we try right?! I'm with you girl... Let's just get that baby!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

So I had my transfer today! Two 8 cells and one 10 cell. Beta on 9/28
He did say that if this one doesn't take or we get another early mc that we should do a testicular biopsy to find some better sperm for the next time. He recommended only doing one more round. Boy I really feel like the pressure is on now for this to work!


----------



## oneof14

Congrats on your transfer missannebelle! This will work for you! Love the new pic too, beautiful


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks oneof14! I'm actually starting to get excited now


----------



## L4hope

So glad you had an excellent transfer miss Annabelle!! I'm sure it feels good to be excited again. I hope I feel that way after my transfer. Let's just be positive and believe this will work! But at least just in case, your doc has a plan. I agree with the other ladies, beautiful picture! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Wow! Congrats on putting 3 in!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks gals
Now for, in my opinion, the hardest part of the whole thing - the tww
I've got some movies, some junk food and some 90's tv series on DVD 
L4hope - only 13 days to go:)


----------



## L4hope

I completely agree Annabelle. The tww is pure torture!! Sounds like you have some good distractions to get you started through it. 

Yes 13 days will hopefully be here sooner than we both think!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mobaby - good luck tomorrow! Keep us posted:thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

I will..... Only about 20 hours until I go !! Et at 1130.. I go to center at 10ish :)


----------



## star7474

Hi everyone 

I hope you don't mind me joining in your thread. I had a failed ICSI treatment and got a bfn on Friday, we have funding for another 2 on the NHS but everything seemed perfect, I had 13 eggs, 12 mature, 9 fertilised & 3 made it to blastocyst but the clinic would only allow 1 to be out back in since it was my first go, so I have 2 frosties. 

What questions did you ask your Drs about your previous failed cycles? My Dr is phoning tomorrow and I'm not entirely sure what to ask as I responded well to the drugs, fertilisation etc, I just don't know where it went wrong :(


----------



## blessedlife

Hi ladies, I'd also love to join this thread.

Star, I feel so similar to you. My fresh cycle was cancelled due to hyperstimulation but I had 13 eggs, 10 mature & fertilized and 9 made it to freeze. My first FET, they defrosted 6 and transferred 3. I got a BFP but my betas didn't rise as much as they should have and then decreased. I miscarried the following week. I have the exact same questions as you do. Everything went perfectly so how could this time be any different? My next FET is scheduled for this Thursday and I'm scared it won't work this time either. It's our last 3 embies and if the first ones that were so good didn't make it, how are these??? This is just so hard.

Good luck MoBaby!!!

Hugs and babydust to everyone. :flower:


----------



## star7474

Blessed life do you have to pay for your cycles or does your insurance cover it? Could you have another fresh cycle?


----------



## blessedlife

Our insurance pays for everything but the actual ER & ET once we reach deductible & out-of-pocket max, which we quickly did this year. So if we do another fresh it would be about $15,000. I'm not sure about doing another fresh without making some changes first. Was it my egg quality? Should we use donor eggs or try again after I'm on Co Q10 for a while? We'll see... :shrug:


----------



## Northernmonke

Everytime my Dr has just said, it just a case of luck, so no answers - I hope you get some though x


----------



## L4hope

Good luck tomorrow mobaby!! 

Welcome Star and Blessed! You are in the right place. I think we all have the same questions and doubts about this after a failed IVF cycle. I too am feeling doubtful about my upcoming FET after the best ones didn't make it. BUT, I know rationally they still have a shot because it really is partially playing the odds. And for crying out loud the odds have to work in our favor sometime soon...like now!!! :)


----------



## L4hope

I just had an upsetting appointment this morning. This Whole FET process has been so easy...hardly any appts and so far just taking Lupron and estrace. I shot and one pill I can handle that! Well apparently I can't. My ultrasound showed that my lining wasnt thick enough. So when I talked to the doctor about changing my dose, we discovered I've been taking the wrong amount. I should have been taking 1 1/2 pills twice a day and was only taking one. I was so upset I started crying in the office. I just can't believe I've been taking this for 8 days and haven't been taking enough! Now I'm taking the three pills a day plus an estrogen patch. I just hope I can catch up and go through the FET as planned. :(


----------



## MoBaby

soo sorry l4hope! sounds like they have a good game plan for increasing the lining! fx for you!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Blessed and Star!

L4hope - I am sorry for what you are going through; this process is stressful enough. Hopefully increasing your dosage will be just what you need and you can continue with your FET as planned!

Good luck Mobaby!!!

I have my follow-up today; regarding my second failed cycle. I have a list of questions and hopefully can get some answers or a plan.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Welcome newcomers!

Michelle - what time is your appointment?

Mobaby - how did it go??

L4hope - I'm sure that you will catch up. My first cycle DH screwed my stim dose a couple of time plus I watched all of the movie 50/50before I remember I was supposed to have taken my trigger shot and the cycle still went as planned.


----------



## L4hope

Thanks ladies! It's hard not to worry and freak out. There's so much going against us already I don't need to help by screwing up my meds!! 

Mobaby and Michelle let us know how things went.


----------



## star7474

Hi everyone

I was called by my clinic today but it was a nurse rather than a Dr. I had written down some questions which she tried to answer but couldn't fully answer them enough so she has booked us for an appointment with the consultant in a months time. I informed my other half who seemed a little annoyed as he just wanted to carry on with the treatment, but I feel I need some answers before we try again, as I just don't want another failed cycle.


----------



## MoBaby

Two blasts transferred!! They looked amazing!! 5 morulas still developing and hope to have some frosties tomorrow but this could change :) 2 frosties would be perfect but will see.


----------



## oneof14

Congrats Mobaby!


----------



## michelle01

Congrats on being PUPO Mobaby!!

MissAnnabelle - I had my appt just a few hours ago. He really feels that my first cycle I responded better, even though it wasn't great, but my first cycle I did get pg; just ended in a MC. The second cycle well, it was a complete bust and was worse then my first as far as response goes. He wants to put me back on the long lupron protocol and I can call them with my next period which should be October 1!!! I will probably have ER and ET mid-November then. I didn't want to wait; I am not getting any younger....and figured I should do this before I turn 39 in January :) He is increasing my follistum to 525 this time and hopefully will give me what I need to get better egg quality. Hopefully third time is a charm ;)

One - How are you doing?

Star - Sorry you had to go through that, but it is better to get what you need done before starting again!


----------



## oneof14

Michelle that's good news and you and I will be on the same schedule. I am to call my RE when I get AF in October, then start lupron as well. Like I said I've asked my RE to do a uterine biopsy and when I go in for that, I assume he will go over the results of our karotype blood test and DH SA with DNA Fragmentation (which he is doing on Wed). Praying this is it for you!!!

I have my good days and bad. Today, I am cranky, hopefully tomorrow will be better. Im going to the gym and after a little hiatus, I am going back to acupunture on Friday. Once a week, I've been going 2x a week since January. I've also started taking DHEA and COQ10 since the beginning of September. I am praying these changes work for me.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks One! I think we both deserve our next cycles to work! I feel like I have been through so much this year; doing 2 IVF cycles is a lot, but starting my third, it seems so exhausting, but I just want to get pg this year! I have had my good and bad days too! I went to the gym yesterday since I knew I wouldn't have time today and that really helped me. I plan to get back to my schedule of working out everyday at lunch again until I start my next cycle.

I am so glad we will be cycling again together :) I did ask him about DHEA and he said because I have a good LH he doesn't want me to take that. So for now I just take my pre-natal vitamin. Now we both just need AF to show ;) Let's get this show on the road....I am so tired of waiting for my BFP!!


----------



## oneof14

I know, 2 IVF is exhausting, can only imagine w/3. Even though I did not go to ER with my 1st IVF, I did do 12 days of stimming, which was kind of exhusting in itself. My RE said it couldnt hurt to take DHEA. IDK when AF is due for me since I've heard it can mess w/your cycle after a failed IVF. Im not worried about my ovulation or pregnancy at all this month and having fun! Until the constant monitoring starts again.

So happy you decided to do it again so soon! I pray for us that this next cycle is great from the beginning and that we did get our BFP!!!


----------



## blessedlife

L4hope, how frustrating to learn that you were doing everything right and still something went wrong. I agree with the other ladies though, you'll catch up and your lining will increase soon.

Star, I think it shows great strength and patience to make sure you have a plan of action before just diving into another round. We all want to be pg yesterday so it would be very easy to just keep going. Well done! 

Congrats MoBaby! That's wonderful that your embies looked amazing. 

Michelle & Oneof14, may November be your month for your BFPs.


----------



## michelle01

One - You may be surprised that AF shows on time or near you expected time. Even when I had my d&c after the first cycle, she showed about 5 1/2 weeks after, and the doctor said it could take up to 3 months!?! And with my previous cycle as soon as I stopped the progestrone, she showed 2 days later. And I am expected to see her Oct. 1 and so far I think she is going to be right on time. I hope she shows on time for you and we can get started!

The nurse called me last night and was actually willing to start me on lupron next week!?! Unfortunately me and DH were together unprotected, so she said we should wait. I think that was a good thing anyhow because I need a little break so I can feel normal again. After my failed cycle and being sick for 9 days, I am finally ready to get back into my normal routine and wanted to try to loose 5 pounds before starting again...I have gained 9 pounds this year from my 2 cycles. So I will be starting lupron around Oct 22 and his stimming cycle is around Nov 7, she estimated ER Nov 18, which is DH's birthday :) It seems so far away, but I know how fast it comes up!

MissAnnabelle - How are you doing? Do you plan to test before next Friday?


----------



## oneof14

I hope so Michelle, I really dont need my cycle to be messed up. I agree in waiting, just relax this month, get healthy and lose those 5lbs. November will be best, I think.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey Michelle! Sounds like you have a good plan to me:) I don't know. I am really trying to minimize all stress this time, so I think I am going to try not to test because then at least I can have this time to be hopeful instead of anxious. Being pupo is a really good feeling and I like it. I'm not really sure what being pregnant feels like, but it is obviously better. I'm just saying being pupo is way better than the nothing I've been for the last 2yrs. If I do test I will let you know for sure bc I might go nuts and break down next week, but I hope not:)


----------



## michelle01

I agree MissAnnabelle, try to hold out on testing and enjoy the fact of being PUPO! At this point you have done everything you can. When I tested last cycle I was so stressed out and driving myself crazy with my negatives that this next time I actually think I will wait until a day before or the day of my beta. I think its better to get through the 2 weeks as stress free as possible. I really hope you get your BFP this cycle :)

I have been trying to focus myself on other things now until I start again; to keep myself from stressing out again. I am going to loose those 5 pounds and enjoy not TTC right now! I am already starting to think about the holidays and starting my shopping :)


----------



## oneof14

Great Attitude MissAnnabelle!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My Doctor just called he said our lonely little 6cell did not make it to freeze. Oh well. I started asking him about next cycle and he was like be positive! This cycle looked a lot better than last cycle, so I hope he is right. Sometimes it just helps me to have my plan B - or in this case C - ready so bad news doesn't hit as hard. I don't think we would be able to do another cycle in November now because we would be doing the sperm biopsly and all of that. I just either want it to work now or I was to go do something else dammit - lol

Yay Michele! - have a glass of wine and get freaky with mr.michelle too;)


----------



## michelle01

Stay positive MissAnnabelle! I know how hard that is, but if this one takes, well no need for plan b, c or any others :) I am sorry your other embie did not make it to freeze, but just remember, you may not even need it!!!! I think after having failed cycle(s), you start to look at this process a little differently. I am excited for you for next week when you have your beta!


----------



## MoBaby

Lab called and we have 4 frosties!!! This is amazing as we have never reached this point!!

Missannabelle sorry about yours that didn't make it :( don't lose hope!!


----------



## michelle01

That is really great Mobaby! Sounds like this was a better cycle all around for you and hopefully this is just what you needed to get your BFP!! Really gives me hope because you have been through so much too and this is also your third cycle. Hopefully 3 is the magic number for those of us that have had 2 failed already :)


----------



## oneof14

I agree w/Michelle MissAnnabelle, stay postive this will work for you!

Mobaby, yay for frosties!!


----------



## L4hope

Missannabelle we can all think positive for you and bring on that bfp!!

Mobaby glad to hear your new protocol has been successful for you so far. Hopefully it's what you need go get your bfp!


----------



## Northernmonke

This is my 3rd cycle of IVF with ICSI and on top dose of everything - it really has to work. I have a good feeling and had some weird feelings so I hoping 3rd time is a charm, I really don't want to have to do a 4th :( I test on Friday.....x


----------



## L4hope

Hope third time is a charm for you Northern!!


----------



## Northernmonke

Me too :) x


----------



## oneof14

Good luck Northern!!


----------



## Northernmonke

I have friends staying with me all week and official test day is friday - thinking of testing tomorrow (wednesday) it should show right? its only 2 days early? x


----------



## MoBaby

yes it should show :) gl! really hope this is it for you!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck Northern! We are all pulling for you:)


----------



## blessedlife

Good luck Northernmonke! 

MoBaby, congrats on the four frozen embies! :)


----------



## Northernmonke

BFN!!! what the hell do I do now! :(


----------



## star7474

Don't give up hope x


----------



## Northernmonke

Ive just found out that I will never get NHS funding as we have funded 3 cycles of our own. I don't know what to do, at 29 do I have have to accept we will never have our own children? 
I am so upset I don't know how to carry on with day to day life....my poor hubby is at work and Im sat here getting ready to go to work. Lifes so cruel :(


----------



## MissAnnabelle

So sorry Northern :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

I'm so sorry Northern. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

northern sooo sorry :( maybe you can appeal w/ nhs??


----------



## Northernmonke

Ive done one already and theres no point in waiting due to my low AMH and they just said I dont fit the critea, the only thing standing in my way is 8 months of age and now because we have self funded 3 they wont fund us which I find so ridiculous, I really dont know why they have that rule. The fact we have spent out so much means we are trying hard so then they should be able to help us. ggrrr x


----------



## oneof14

Northern, my heart breaks for you! I am so sorry! :hugs:

I dont know how it works in London, but perhaps if you go to a private facility, they can work with you on the price and medication.


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks but I have been going private and its always the same cost of nearly £7,000 percycle with drugs and fees etc. I just don't think it will ever happen :( x


----------



## oneof14

Dont give up! I am so sorry you have to be going through this. Its terrible!


----------



## michelle01

Northern - I am so so sorry :hugs: Life is cruel and unfair! What about contacting a clinic near you that may have a study that you can be part of that would help fund a cycle? And what other testing has your dr done? Have your cycles gotten better responses as you tried?


----------



## oneof14

MissAnnebelle, how are you doing during your tww?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

oneof14 - Hey:) I'm doing good. Just been relaxing. Watching some 90's TV series on dvd and taking afternoon naps. 9 more days to go now. Hoping at least one implants and according to my handy chart that should happen tomorrow, so trying to visualize it...lol How are you doing?


----------



## oneof14

You're doing the right thing take it easy!!! Praying fr you!!! I'm doing good. Just working out and taking care of myself. Nothing new with me otherwise. Can't wait for you to announce you BFP!!


----------



## Tella

Northernmonke said:


> Ive just found out that I will never get NHS funding as we have funded 3 cycles of our own. I don't know what to do, at 29 do I have have to accept we will never have our own children?
> I am so upset I don't know how to carry on with day to day life....my poor hubby is at work and Im sat here getting ready to go to work. Lifes so cruel :(

Im so sorry about the bfn!!!!! Please dont give up hope, i know how you feel and admire that you could do cycle #3, so far i have not been able to get the energy to even think about 3 and if i do, i keep putting it forward. Like now we have said only again in September 2013.

You mentioned low AMH, please go read up on DHEA, im using it at the moment to try and up my egg quality as i've had bad quality eggs every IVF with no frosties out of like 20 eggs :(

Im also on CoQ10 which is also suppose to help, i really hope you get a surprise and get a bfp naturally :hugs:



MissAnnabelle said:


> oneof14 - Hey:) I'm doing good. Just been relaxing. Watching some 90's TV series on dvd and taking afternoon naps. 9 more days to go now. Hoping at least one implants and according to my handy chart that should happen tomorrow, so trying to visualize it...lol How are you doing?

Fx'd that atleast one will implant and grow for the next 9 months :hugs:



oneof14 said:


> You're doing the right thing take it easy!!! Praying fr you!!! I'm doing good. Just working out and taking care of myself. Nothing new with me otherwise. Can't wait for you to announce you BFP!!

Hello friend :friends: I saw your prayer card the other day in my wallet again and thought about you :hugs: Im doing the same at the moment, just getting my health back on track although this last week has not been very healthy. But from Oct im in the Gym and gonna shape up for our summer holidy in December. We pray you will be putting on weight in Dec :winkwink:


----------



## oneof14

Hey Tella, how are you?? That prayer is going to give you your natural BFP!!! 

Oh, I hope your right about the weight in Decemeber, I will gladly accept that weight!!! 

I am happy your are going to the gym as well, it really does make a world of difference. Where are you off to in December? My DH and I are going away for a weekend in October, a BNB upstate NY where we can enjoy some nice fall foliage and perhaps some ice wine. I have to be honest, I feel like not ttc has brought me and my DH closer together, as there is no added stress to "make a baby"! Just pure good fun! :blush:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey I live in Upstate New York! Small world:) Are you guys going to the Finger Lakes? We went there last spring and stayed at a B&B. It was relaxing:) I know what you mean about IVF and not TTC bringing you closer together. Who would have thought that making a baby involved not BDing at all for a looong time!? I feel like I don't have much new either besides waiting, so I don't have much to say either - but I still like to stalk the threads.


----------



## oneof14

I dont know MissAnnebelle exactly where we are going, my DH's friend is making the arrangements. I too stalk all the time, but with not much going on w/me, I feel like I have nothing to add. Other than the fact that I am routing for all you lovely ladies to get a BFP!!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I see in your left side thingy that you are in NYC, so I guess that everything is upstate to you:) I am closer to Buffalo and the only place around here would be the finger lakes and that is a few hrs a way, but maybe you are going to the lower adirondaks even? Anyways, I'm sure it will be fun:) My DH goes hunting every weekend all October and November with his dad, so I just get to hang out with my MIL =/ Oh well, maybe we will get to talk babies by then :)


----------



## MoBaby

Hey how it everyone doing this am?? Last night I woke up about 4am and had cramping, like AF type cramps, so I hope that is just my little bean(s) snuggling in!!! Then I could not go back to sleep for a while I am a little bloated this am with some side pains....nothing more to report! :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey Mobaby:) I'm kind of bummed because I don't feel any different at all really. I have babies on the brain for sure though and keep having weird baby dreams. When is your OTD again? Mine is a week from today.


----------



## MoBaby

5 days from today.. I am 4dp5dt... I did test (FRER, IC, cheap cassette test) and all w/ faint lines but it may still be trigger, so testing tomorrow again.. hope they darken! I cant hold out on this testing for some reason. I wish I could! It actually drives me crazy lol.

I dont feel really all that different... I was looking back at the threads and from my BFN cycle I did not mention anything and my BFP cycle only mentioned a headache and some cramping.... Nothing else really so IDK.. There is also a great thread I was reading last night about IVF success and most women had no symptoms in the TWW.

Here it is https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here.html


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow! That is so exciting - I would definitly test again if I was you:) Plus it is hard to tell if what symptoms are present are from the progestrone or not. I think that this has to be your cycle! It is your best one so far - plus now that you have frozen embryos it will prolly work for sure:)


----------



## L4hope

Mobaby I would think the trigger is out by now! Hopefully your line keeps getting darker!! 

Missannabelle no symptoms def doesnt mean anything at this point. Many people have no symptoms and get bfp. The month I got a bfp I had no signs and was sure AF was on her way. You have plenty of time for that little one to nestle in for the ride! :)


----------



## L4hope

Oh I forgot to do my AFM! I had my appt this am and thank goodness my lining has thickened up with the increased dose in estrogen!!! FET is on track for next Friday! I'm so glad I didn't mess things up. Now if only I could get around having to do the PIO twice a day!


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - That sounds promising :) And you had such a better cycle! I would keep testing. I am so excited for you!

L4hope - That is great about your lining....next Friday is going to approach so quickly!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

L4hope said:


> Oh I forgot to do my AFM! I had my appt this am and thank goodness my lining has thickened up with the increased dose in estrogen!!! FET is on track for next Friday! I'm so glad I didn't mess things up. Now if only I could get around having to do the PIO twice a day!

That's great! I guess it's a good thing they caught that early. Looks like next Friday will be a big day for both of us:) One more week to go.


----------



## michelle01

How are you doing MissAnnabelle? Are you staying strong to not test still?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey Michelle - no I broke the seal this morning and got a faint positive on a no name test strip. After my chemical last cycle I am not going to get excited yet, but it is better than nothing. Now that the seal is broken I am going to go out and buy some frer's for tomorrow morning. Do you think that at 13dpo the line should have been as dark as the control line?


----------



## michelle01

MissAnnabelle - A line is a line :) Remember everyone is different, so the darkness of it doesn't matter and it takes 48 hours for it to even start getting darker, but I have read that some people don't see a dark line but will have a nice strong beta! But I bet you will see a darker line on a FRER cause I have heard those test strips are not always that great. So it appears you have your BFP :happydance: I am so excited for you....and watch, your beta Friday is going to be nice & strong!! ;)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks Michelle:) I sure hope so. How are you doing?


----------



## s08

That's great news, Annabelle! Can't wait to see what you get on a FRER. And I always had darker lines at night (after restricting water for a few hours), so you might even have a nice line tonight. I know, I'm a test pusher. 

Sorry I've been so quiet on here lately. I just don't have much to contribute and don't want to be an annoying preggo hanging around. But I am still following along and rooting for everyone!


----------



## oneof14

Yay, MissAnnebelle!! I agree w/Michele, I line is a line!!


----------



## oneof14

So8, you can never be annoying!! How are you feeling?


----------



## michelle01

MissAnnabelle - I am doing good, just waiting to start again. I seem to have caught a stomach bug; one thing after another lately, but I am not letting that slow me down from my workouts :) 

Hi s08! You are never annoying. I cannot believe you are almost 11 weeks now, wow has time flown :) How are you doing and how are you feeling?


----------



## s08

Thanks, ladies. That makes me feel better about posting. Still feeling pretty lousy physically, to be perfectly honest. Nausea and vomiting continues. I told my husband I'm waiting for "the glow." I have my NT scan/bloods on Friday, which I'm super stressed about. OB told me last week that they may have seen an umbilical cord cyst at my 8 week u/s, so they want to watch it. Most likely it will dissolve on its own, but it can be related to chromosomal abnormalities. So, just hoping and praying its gone on Friday. Hope this wasn&#8217;t too much of a downer post. 

Oneof and Michelle, I&#8217;m so glad you guys are gearing up for another cycle. As hard as it is to remain positive, I think it helps to have something on the calendar, you know?


----------



## oneof14

So8, so exciting and yes stressful it must be for you. I am sure everything will be perfectly fine. Google dosent help though, so pelase keep away. Sorry you feel so horrible, I am sure you continue to tell yourself it worth is to get you through it! I hope the 2nd trimester is much better wherein you can enjoy your pregnancy and get that "glow"

AFM, it does help to have a plan, although wish I didnt need it. I have good days where I say the next IVF will work, I will respond to the meds better, better fertilization rate and better quality embies to transfer and some to freeze then the bad days where I doubt if I will ever become a mom, its a seasaw of emotions. When I question whether I will be a mom, I seriously have to put it aside because I get sick to my stomach and depressed. Wow, I hope this isnt a downer post. Sorry!


----------



## michelle01

s08 - I have never even heard of a umbilical cord cyst. Will they do anything for it if they do see it or do they normally dissolve? I am sure all will be just fine! I will be thinking about you on Friday! And you will get that glow :) 

And yes, it does help to have a plan and something on the calendar to know that we are going to try again :) Just hoping third time is it and will be my last!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hi s08! I'm glad to hear from you! I hope that your scan goes well on Friday. I think I might try to test again tonight just to see. I did go out and buy 4, so I will still have three - plus my bag full of cheapies. I hope it isn't a bfp mirage bc I tried to show it to my friend and she didn't have glasses on and couldn't see it and then I texted a pic to someone else and they couldn't see it bc the pic was small and blury, so now I am hoping I am not imagining it.
Thanks Oneof14:)
Michelle - Sorry to hear you were sick! At least now you wont get sick during your next cycle.


----------



## s08

Oneof, yours isn't not a downer post...just honest. I don't blame you at all for getting down at times. The process can be agonizing. 

Annabelle, if you test tonight, let us know. I'm sure you didn't imagine the line.

michelle, I'd never heard of the umbilical cord cyst either. I guess they are pretty rare. Typically, 1st tri cord cysts dissolve by the 2nd tri and are not a big deal. If they are still present in the 2nd tri, they can indicate problems with the baby/pregnancy. So I'm just hoping it is long gone by Friday. Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I did it! I have been holding it since 1pm and had no water....I think it is darker than last time. Plus last time it started light days before this point and at this point my test was almost white again...

 



Attached Files:







Pee Stick.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## L4hope

Lots of posting today ladies wow!

Miss Annabelle I'm sure you saw a line and hopefully you get a darker line tomorrow!!!

Michelle sorry you aren't feeling well :( 

S08 good to see you are still with us. No need to stay away or about being a downer. As exciting as it must be to be pregnant, it's no fun to be sick all the time either. At least you are close to second tri and will hopefully feel better! Let us know how you make out at your ultrasound. Hope the cyst is long gone. 

One of I have had the exact same feelings and I'm pretty site it's completely normal with everything we are going through. We just have to persevere and know that we will be moms!


----------



## L4hope

Most definitely looks like a bfp to me!!!


----------



## oneof14

Congrats MissAnnabelle you are most definitely pregnant!!! wonderful news!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks guys:) I wont get really excited until after my beta Friday, but this is a good sign!


----------



## oneof14

Its a wonderful sign!


----------



## MoBaby

congrats missannabelle! thats a strong bfp!


----------



## s08

I knew it, Annabelle! It's beautiful!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck today MoBaby. I am pulling for you! fx'd[-o&lt;


----------



## MoBaby

thanks for pulling but unfortunately my beta came back as 5. This really stinks. Oh well. Good luck ladies!


----------



## s08

MoBaby said:


> thanks for pulling but unfortunately my beta came back as 5. This really stinks. Oh well. Good luck ladies!

oh no! I'm so incredibly sorry. You have been through more than any woman should have to. :hugs:

I really hope your forever baby is just sitting in the clinic's freezer waiting to be taken home.


----------



## michelle01

MissAnnabelle - Girl, you are PREGNANT :) I am so excited for you.....and I bet that beta Friday is gonna confirm it!! :happydance:

s08 - I hope you have a clear and great scan Friday! And no cyst ;) Cannot wait for your update.

Mo - Words cannot even say how sorry I am :hugs: I don't know why life is so unfair sometimes. I had the exact same experience with my last cycle....was getting bfp and then they started to fade, then my beta was something around 5 as well. Since you have some frosties, are you planning to do a FET?

I am FINALLY feeling better and normal again :) I have been challenging myself with my workouts, so I can loose some weight fast and I am eating so much better. I actually ordered and downloaded a 12 week shred program and meal plan today. Figured I could start the meal plan, and the program I can wait on if my 3rd cycle does work. At least this got me focusing on something other then TTC for now.


----------



## L4hope

:hugs: Mo so sorry girl! There are no words for the disappointment you must be feeling. 

Michele glad you are feeling better. Exercise is one thing that helps keep me sane when I'm going through recovering from a failed cycle. Hope the meal plans and workouts help you kick some pounds quickly!


----------



## oneof14

Mo, :hugs: to you my dear!! Its just so unfair!


----------



## MoBaby

yeah we will do FET.... when af arrive the nurse said she can start estrace... i havent a clue how a fet protocol works.. guess she will give it to me. She said if the timing works out right (depending on miss af, which i think will be soon, i had a small amt of pink today and some brown), then i can start... its very tight timing for them b/c their last day to transfer is like nov 16th or something then the IVF part of the clinic shuts down until Jan 1. Its lame. Same issue with my 2nd IVF. They also are off in June. Something about a natural cycle vs medicated but literature says pregnancy rates are no different...she said if natural the exact date wont be known until later but if i do medicated the exact date will be known ahead of time. I need the exact date. I am starting a new job oct 31... wonder how they will react when I say excuse me, I've been here for 2 weeks and I need a week off... I will tell them I am having a gynecological procedure that is minimally invasive but will require 1 week healing. Sorry I'm rambling. Anyways. The thought of another TWW makes me sick to my stomach. I hate it! I get so stressed. I wish they could just keep me on ambien or something that entire week! BUT I am making a pact with DH to not let me test... Somehow he will need to prevent me from doing so. Maybe we will cycle together Michelle.


----------



## oneof14

Mo, so happy you have a plan that always makes me feel better! I hear that FET has a better sucess rates in certain clinics than fresh.

OMG, I feel the same way about being medicated throughout the 2ww and wake up with a BFP. I say that to my DH all the time. It really is a horrible 2ww.


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah, i looked up their rates for fet and it looks about 10% higher.. I dont know if we are classifed as both male and female factor though.. my only issue is unicornuate uterus and re said thats not an issue but i am begining to wonder.... no reason why those cute little embryos should not have taken.

Having a plan always makes me feel better. I dont think i can hold out until jan though so af better come soon!!! :)


----------



## michelle01

Mo - I am happy you are doing a FET! And it does make it better to have a plan, something to look forward too. We will be cycling together :) Looks like my estimated retrival is around Nov 19, but of course that can change by a day or so.


----------



## oneof14

Good luck today MissAnnabelle!!

Mo, how are you holding up?

Michele, are you still keeping yourself busy. Any day until AF's arrival for you! I am not going to lie, I keep hoping we get a miracle this cycle and wont need IVF (a girl can wish right). Although I know she's right around the corner because someone brought donuts into work and I had one! 

I hope you ladies are doing good today. It;s rainy here in NYC, but Im so happy its Friday!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck MissAnnabelle...thinking about you :)

One - Yes, I am starting my new diet Monday and workout routine, so I have been focused on that. And yea, I think AF is about to start, but I am with you on wishing she didn't show and we would have a miracle, but I know that isn't the case; I am too hungry and today super bloated. At least I have the next cycle to look forward too in any case.

I am so HAPPY it is Friday too! Just ready for this week to be over and have so much to do this weekend. I am making my "to do" list today ;)


----------



## L4hope

Annabelle can't wait to hear your news!!

Yay for Friday! I won't be doing too much this weekend though with having my transfer. But will be nice to relax a bit. We are however going to the Orioles baseball game in Baltimore. I figure it will be ok.. I'll just sit the whole time and dh can go get me some goodies at concession!


----------



## oneof14

L4 - did you already do your transfer? What time? Super excited for you.

Michelle - my thoughts exactly, typical AF signs.


----------



## L4hope

My transfer is at 2:30, have to be there at 2:00pm. They always do FETs in the afternoon at my clinic. Guess to thaw the blasts and let them progress a little more. So anxious to get there and know they survived the thaw.


----------



## oneof14

Good luck today!! Fingers crossed for beautiful embies. How many are they thawing and transfering?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck today L4hope! :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks for the well wishes guys! Hopefully I will have some good news to share later...


----------



## oneof14

MissAnnabelle said:


> Thanks for the well wishes guys! Hopefully I will have some good news to share later...

I am confident you will have excellent news to share!!


----------



## L4hope

I only have two frozen and they will transfer both. 

Annabelle I agree you will have some good news for us soon!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today L4 :)

MissAnnabelle - Didn't you tell them they have to hurry with those results today...that you have all of us waiting :haha: Tik Tok Tik Tok


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'm pregnant! 308! omgomgomg....I don't even know what to do now...lol


----------



## oneof14

Yay, Missannabelle - such an awesome beta!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## michelle01

That is FANTASTIC MrsAnnabelle! I am so thrilled for you :happydance:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks guys:) I think I might be in shock...lol


----------



## michelle01

Its such a great high number; I would not be surprised if you have twinnies in there ;)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I know! We find out how many next Wednesday or Thurday:)


----------



## Mammywannabe

hi all
great to hear positive news....delighted for you Annabelle.
I havent posted for a while.....was meant to start my FET this week, well had my ist scan and low and behold a polop was found.
To say im gutted is an understatment but I know it is the right thing to do...

will know next week when i have to go in and get it removed...
onwards and upwards.

in between my time of my failed ivf waiting on fet ...3 more pregnacy announcements...i am so over it now


enough of my rant 

hugs to all xx


----------



## michelle01

Oh how awesome you get to find out next week!!! What a great way to start your weekend with a BFP and the first one on this thread I believe. It gives me hope ;)

Hi Mammywannabe - Sorry about your polyp; I have had one in the past, but getting it removed so you have a better chance at your FET working is a good idea. Hopefully by doing that it will increase your chances too :)


----------



## s08

L4hope, good luck on your transfer today. My FET was in the afternoon too. I think the baseball game sounds like a perfect idea.

Annabelle, congratulations hun! That is a fantastic number. Totally thrilled for you! Do you have a follow-up beta?

AFM, I wanted to let you all know my scan results from this morning since you were all so sweet when I mentioned my possible umbilical cord cyst. The specialist didn&#8217;t see anything at all today during the NT scan, so I am utterly relieved. 

Hope everyone else has a nice weekend!


----------



## michelle01

YAY s08! I am sooooo happy for you :)

Oh make that 2 BFP on this thread; there is hope for me yet :yipee:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That's great news s08! Is the next step finding out the gender??
More bloods on Tuesday:)


----------



## oneof14

So8, what are relief!! Take a deep breath and relax!!


----------



## L4hope

Missannabelle huge gongrats on your bfp!! 

S08 glad you scan went well today so you can feel a little more relieved. 

AFM, transfer did not go as expected. I had two frozen and only one survived the thaw. The survivor was not very good quality so they gave me about 10% chance of success. I guess a part of me was expecting to need another fresh cycle, but was still holding out a little hope that this could work. So disappointed!! :cry:


----------



## michelle01

L4 - I am soooo sorry :hug: Are you going to start a fresh cycle? I feel so bad for you, this is just so unfair.


----------



## s08

MissAnnabelle said:


> That's great news s08! Is the next step finding out the gender??
> More bloods on Tuesday:)

Can't wait to hear beta #2 from you. I'm sure it will be great. 

I actually have two more ultrasounds at 14 and 17 weeks before my anatomy scan at 20 (assuming NT bloods come back a-ok). Seems like a lot of appointments, but oh well. Thanks for all the support, everyone. It really helps. I guess the worry just never stops. 

l4hope, sorry transfer did not go as you hoped. I'm sure you are so disappointed, which is totally understandable. We only had one to transfer on our FET too and were not given much better odds than you, so please don't lose all hope yet.


----------



## oneof14

L4hope said:


> Missannabelle huge gongrats on your bfp!!
> 
> S08 glad you scan went well today so you can feel a little more relieved.
> 
> AFM, transfer did not go as expected. I had two frozen and only one survived the thaw. The survivor was not very good quality so they gave me about 10% chance of success. I guess a part of me was expecting to need another fresh cycle, but was still holding out a little hope that this could work. So disappointed!! :cry:

I am so very sorry! :hugs:, I say it all the time, this infertility s*it sux! Have you discussed another cycle with your RE yet?


----------



## L4hope

Thanks ladies. I have beta scheduled for 10/9, so I'm sure AF will be soon after that. Then will start another fresh cycle. We mentioned what would be different for next cycle and what to do to improve egg quality. They said nothing to change for egg quality, just will try to get more eggs to have better chance at more good ones.


----------



## MoBaby

L4 10% is good; better than zero! There is still hope... Don't give up just yet! There are plenty of ladies with poor embryos on here that have had bfps and perfectly healthy babies! :)


----------



## Sidekick15

Hello everyone,

Just came across this site looking for some answers. Figured I would share my story. Just found out a few days ago that my first IVF attempt failed. They retrieved 21 eggs, all were mature, 15 fertilized. Transfer was September 10th, had a positive blood test September 20th. They had me come back a few days after my positive test because my estrogen levels were a little low. They started me on injections for that. After the second test they said that my HCG levels had dropped from 71 to 58. At that point the doctor thought the pregnancy was failing but wanted me to continue injections just incase. Went back for a third blood test 4 days later and my HCG levels had dropped to 8. It had failed. I was instructed to stop meds and call them one day one of my next cycle if I would like to try again. 

I don't know how to even begin explaining my feelings to my husband. He is crushed too but I feel like there is something else I could have done to make it work... We are both so young (I am 27, he is 26. Medical issues on his end led us to IVF) and things were going so perfectly... I have no idea when to expect my period... I hope and pray that they are right about higher chances of it working the second time around...


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Sidekick - welcome to this thread :) Please don't give up - this can work! I also had a textbook perfect cycle my first round and we also have male factor infertility (I am 26 he is 27). After everything going so perfect and getting a bfp our beta was 8. We just did our second round and it was kind of miserable with having to get a cyst drained, really high estrogen and not as many eggs, but we got our bfp with a first beta of 308. I know that anything could still happen as we are still very early in the game, but that gave me hope that this can work. Your period should come within the next couple of days. I started my bcp right away and did my next cycle.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi Everyone - I've been reading along for the past week and also wanted to jump in as I'm gearing up for IVF #2. My first cycle ended in early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy...still not sure what to call it. Beta #1 was 21, beta #2 was 86, beta #3 was 129, and then it steadily fell from there. As far as protocol, I did long lupron with ICSI and only got 4 eggs, only 1 of which fertilized. I had my WTF last Friday and as soon as I get my period I'm starting the micro flare protocol in hopes of getting more eggs. I'll do ICSI again and add assisted hatching. I have no idea when I'll get my period because my HCG only got to 0 on 9/24 and I know I haven't ovulated yet. I'm really hoping we're successful this time around.

Congrats to MissAnnabelle and so8 on their BFPs! You ladies give me hope.


----------



## L4hope

Welcome sidekick and whattheivf. Sorry you have to join the repeat IVFer club, but at least you know you aren't alone. 

Sidekick it's so hard to comprehend IVF not working out, especially when things seem to go well. I think it just goes to show how many variables there are with getting pregnant and how much is still out of our control. The one positive from having to do a second IVF round is that the doctors should be able to make some changes to hopefully get a better outcome next time...like say a bfp to stick! 

Whattheivf sorry your bfp didn't last! It's so hard to experience the extreme high of finally getting a bfp to then the extreme low of experiencing a miscarriage. It sounds like your docs have a good plan in place for next round and hopefully the change in protocol will be just what you needed!


----------



## michelle01

Hi sidekick and whattheivf :hi: I am sorry your cycles didn't work out; we can all relate on this thread. I am gearing up for cycle #3, just waiting for AF to show and she is now a day late; go figure.

MissAnnabelle - When do you get your second beta results today? And do you go in tomorrow or Thursday for your scan to see your little one(s)? :) I am so excited for you!

s08 - You are approaching 12 weeks...time has surely flown by! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey Michelle :) Second beta came back as 1478. This is really starting to sink in that this might actually work out. I did the calculator thingy and it said my doubleing time is 42.43 but I don't really know what that means. She said it is hard to tell how many from beta numbers but she thinks that it is one strong one:) Ultrasound on Thursday at 9:40am. How are you doing? Have you started down regging yet? I think that's what it's called...lol


----------



## michelle01

YAY MissAnnabelle, what a fantastic second beta! I cannot wait to hear about your appt Thursday :)

I am doing pretty good; waiting for AF, she was due yesterday and I swear mother nature is screwing with me :haha: Once she starts then I go in on day 3 for a scan I believe, start bc and my lovenox injections, and then on day 21 I start down regging with Lupron. But nothing starts till this witch decides to show and so far now I am a day late.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Plan a romantic weekend with your hubby and the witch is sure to show!! :p 
Seems like that first month goes by pretty slow and the second really speeds by.


----------



## oneof14

Awesome beta MissA. How are you feeling? So funny you should say that to Michelle, AF is expected on Thursday AND I have a semi-romantic weekend is Hudson Valley w/my DH (sounds about right). I cant wait to hear how many beanies you have growing!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Congrats Miss A! You give me hope!

Too funny about the romantic weekends...so true!


----------



## s08

Great numbers, Annabelle! I think my doubling time was about 43 hours, so I think you have one strong one in there as well. Any symptoms? 

Oneof, so jealous of your weekend away. Sounds great (not AF, but the weekend away, that is)!

Hi Michelle, I can't believe you're starting another cycle again so soon...that's fantastic. And thanks for checking in on me. Yes, 12 weeks on Friday. Still seems surreal. Hoping the ms lets up soon, but no complaints from me!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

L4hope - that sounds fun! Well I hope you get your af - excatly when you mean to...lol

s08 - then will you find out the gender?!!

I am feeling good. Kind of tired and have to wake up in the night to pee...sort of tender boobs. That's it so far.


----------



## L4hope

Annabelle great beta numbers!! That's great you get to have a scan already. 

Oneof, I too am a bit jealous of the romantic getaway. Definitely important to have that time with the hubs!


----------



## oneof14

So8 & L4 - we are going w/another couple, so that's why i said semi-romantic and actually I may not be able to go depending on when AF arrives (I have to go in for u/s & b/w on day 2). But, I am looking forward to it. When our 1st IVf failed, we promised each other we would live like honeymooners until we start round 2. 

L4, how you holding up hun?


----------



## michelle01

s08 - I cannot believe I am gearing up for another cycle either; the time is flying by. I just hope this is all I need and it works. Trying to remain positive and whatever happens, happens! I hope you ms lets up soon too; I recall with my son it was week 13 when mine disappeared and I was so sick from week 6 up until then at all hours of the day, it was horrible. Now I welcome that feeling again ;)

One - Hope you have a great time if you do make it on your trip. 

Oh where or where are you AF...I feel my cramps, so please just show already and stop messing with me :wacko: My cramping is getting more intense as the day goes along, so I suspect she will show with vengeance this evening.


----------



## s08

MissAnnabelle said:


> L4hope - that sounds fun! Well I hope you get your af - excatly when you mean to...lol
> 
> s08 - then will you find out the gender?!!
> 
> I am feeling good. Kind of tired and have to wake up in the night to pee...sort of tender boobs. That's it so far.

Glad you're feeling good. Sounds like pretty typical early symptoms to me. Hope it stays that way. As much as ms makes you feel pregnant, you don't want it! Yes, we will find out gender. Our anatomy u/s isn't scheduled until early December, but I'm hoping they can see something at our November u/s.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

s08 - ms sounds horrible. Especially because I am a big eater. Are you gaining weight still despite the ms?


----------



## s08

MissAnnabelle said:


> s08 - ms sounds horrible. Especially because I am a big eater. Are you gaining weight still despite the ms?

I definitely am gaining weight because if I don't eat, I feel worse. And all I eat is carbs, carbs, and oh yeah, more carbs.


----------



## L4hope

S08, Hope the ms passes instantly when you hit the second tri!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

s08 said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> s08 - ms sounds horrible. Especially because I am a big eater. Are you gaining weight still despite the ms?
> 
> I definitely am gaining weight because if I don't eat, I feel worse. And all I eat is carbs, carbs, and oh yeah, more carbs.Click to expand...

I hope that it lets up with the second trimester too:) What foods are you avoiding because I hear people saying that you can't eat ice cream and all kinds of other stuff and I am like well what the heck can you eat? How did you put your status to cautiously expecting because I could only click on pregnant.


----------



## s08

MissAnnabelle said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> s08 - ms sounds horrible. Especially because I am a big eater. Are you gaining weight still despite the ms?
> 
> I definitely am gaining weight because if I don't eat, I feel worse. And all I eat is carbs, carbs, and oh yeah, more carbs.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that it lets up with the second trimester too:) What foods are you avoiding because I hear people saying that you can't eat ice cream and all kinds of other stuff and I am like well what the heck can you eat? How did you put your status to cautiously expecting because I could only click on pregnant.Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm not avoiding anything in particular (beside the stuff you're supposed to, of course). It just seems that bagels, crackers, soup, etc. sound best. And to customize your status, I think you go to "edit details" and then change your "family title" or "my family." Something like that.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks, I will try it out:) Did you hear you can't eat soft serve ice cream? What's up with that? When did/are you telling people that you are expecting? My in-laws know and my mom and my bff because they all knew we were doing IVF. My MIL asks DH this morning if it is okay for them to start telling everyone and DH is like yeah that's fine - I don't mind. Duh - wth? Then I had to send her this big long text about how we are still nervous because it is so early and could she please not tell anyone until we feel it is more safe until at least after we have heard the heartbeat. Why would he just say to go ahead?


----------



## L4hope

No idea about the ice cream ban?! As far as waiting to tell, OMG I would beat my hubby senseless if he told mil it was ok to tell so soon! The heartbeat will definitely make you feel better. I think when I do get my bfp I will have to wait until 12 weeks or maybe even a little longer. You'll know when you feel comfortable sharing the news. :)


----------



## s08

Annabelle, nothing from my RE or OB says anything about softserve ice cream, so I think I'd still eat it. I&#8217;ve definitely eaten fro-yo. I know there is some controversy about cold cuts, but I did cut those out (and I miss them). 

I cannot believe your husband said it was ok to tell people! No way! It&#8217;s totally about when you feel comfortable to tell. We told my parents after beta results because they knew about the timing of our FET. We told DH&#8217;s parents at 7 weeks after heartbeat. Other than that, we told a few close friends at 9 weeks because we were all staying in Vegas together, and it was super obvious I wasn&#8217;t drinking&#8230;in Vegas! I think I&#8217;m going to tell work next week. Our parents are dying to tell, so we will probably lift the moratorium next Friday at 13 weeks since our NT scan/bloods went well. There are just two people we&#8217;re worried about telling in particular: (1) DH&#8217;s partner (they&#8217;re police officers) who have been dealing with infertility longer than us; and (2) DH&#8217;s cousin who have been trying almost as long as us. We are going to try to be as sensitive as possible, so there will be no Facebook announcement from us.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I just feel that now my in-laws are going to view me as the bad guy because we just asked them to stop smoking around me and then he says something is okay and then I say no. I dunno. I guess I wouldn't care if they wanted to tell their friends we don't see, but she wanted to tell the rest of the family and we are not ready for that yet! Omg - how do you not drink in Vegas?? lol 
That is tough. As far as I know we are the only people we know that struggled with infertility that don't have a baby yet, so hopefully we don't make anyone uncomfortable. I don't think I will hire any sky writers ;)


----------



## s08

MissAnnabelle said:


> I just feel that now my in-laws are going to view me as the bad guy because we just asked them to stop smoking around me and then he says something is okay and then I say no. I dunno. I guess I wouldn't care if they wanted to tell their friends we don't see, but she wanted to tell the rest of the family and we are not ready for that yet! Omg - how do you not drink in Vegas?? lol
> That is tough. As far as I know we are the only people we know that struggled with infertility that don't have a baby yet, so hopefully we don't make anyone uncomfortable. I don't think I will hire any sky writers ;)

That's a tough one. In-laws can be a touchy situation. But I think you are doing the right thing in standing your ground on both these issues. 

About Vegas, it was definitely a different type of trip this time. One night I went to bed at 11 while everyone else went out (and I was totally fine with it!). 

And I think you are right to re-consider the sky writers. :haha:


----------



## oneof14

MissA, good luck with your scan tomorrow.


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today MissAnnabelle! Sorry about the MIL situation; that can be tricky. Hopefully they understand and your DH, what was he thinking. 

AF FINALLY arrived :yipee: So now just waiting for a call back from the nurse to get everything needed to start again :)


----------



## L4hope

Good luck Annabelle! We'll all be waiting for your update!!

Michelle, glad you're ready to get started for you're next cycle. Are you on a long or short protocol?


----------



## oneof14

So exciting Michele! Finally! My is expected today, well see when she arrives.


----------



## michelle01

L4 - I am going to be on the long lupron protocol again. I should start bc saturday and my lovenox injections, I believe and then on Oct 24, which is in 21 days I willl start lupron, then they will start my stimming around Nov 7. My FS has a scheduled time when they do stimming and get all the girls started around the same time.

I know one, right, FINALLY :) I knew she was coming, I could feel it. Hopefully you get yours today too!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Yay Michelle! If anyone saw this who wasn't familair with this process they would be like...so it is a good thing that you got your period, so you can then start birth control, so you can NOT DB with you DH and then you make a baby??? lol Seroiusly though, I am excited for you:) 

Scan went well today. My 7 week u/s is scheduled for the 16th. I have a pic from this one...I don't know how to spoil the pics though..


----------



## oneof14

Congrats MissA!! So excited, does it finally seem real for you yet?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

It really does and it feels really good, but I am still waiting for the rug to get pulled out...I dunno. Maybe that will go away after my clinic release me...or maybe now is just when the real worrying begins? I almost forgot. I have one 'really good one' lol They said that they could already see inside the sac and it is usually early for that. My betas were all almost in the twin range, so hoping that means that this baby is going to be strong and heathy. She did see something else in my uterus, but she thinks it is just a blood vessel and that we will know for sure how many when we go on the 16th, but they are almost totally sure that it is one.


----------



## s08

Yah for a strong one, Annabelle!


----------



## michelle01

Yay for a great scan MissAnnabelle! Maybe there is another in there hiding ;) This process is crazy and to get excited over AF :haha: But this is the only time I want to see her, well and then once I start lupron so I can get on with stimming!

I talked to the nurse, no bc this time..YAY! I hate using bc, so this is a relief for me. I go in on 10/24 for blood draw and start lupron, then stims begin around 11/7.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Oh boy Michelle - what a great Christmas present that would be for you and your family!! :)


----------



## oneof14

Same protocol as me Michelle, yay! How many days late were you for AF?


----------



## michelle01

I sure hope it is MissAnnabelle! You put back 3 right? I am thinking of asking them for 3 this time, if we get 3 that make it to day 5; last cycle only 2 survived that long.

one - I was supposed to get AF Monday; that would have been a 28 day cycle for me. Last night I felt it coming and before bed, I wiped and there it was, but I wouldn't have considered that full flow or CD1. So I told the nurse it was full force when I got up. So technically it was only 2 days late if that. And the nurse said that my body was probably a little messed up with all the meds and doing 2 IVF cycles this year. Have you gotten yours yet?


----------



## oneof14

I did not get it yet, I got AF on Setember 7th after my failed so today would be 28 days. I'll probably get it this weekend.


----------



## michelle01

Hopefully you get it soon, we will be cycling very close in time! So you will start lupron 21 days after you get yours as well? And stimming will likely be beginning of November for you?


----------



## oneof14

Yes, that sounds about right. I am feeling bloated today, so maybe she'll come tonight or tomorrow the latest.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Yup - I got three put back for my first and second cycle. I'm getting excited for you guys - you are getting close :)

s08 - when do they say it is okay to BD again?


----------



## michelle01

Looks like we will be cycle buddies and hopefully bump buddies :) She mentioned me starting stims on Nov 7 with an estimated retrieval of Nov 18 (my DH's bday!!). Then ET would be Nov 23. Without bc I am not sure how they can control when AF will start with the lupron; I think my first cycle it came 7 days after I started it? If thats the case I would expect to see is Oct 30. Guess we will wait and see. And I have stimmed 11 days for both cycles, so I expect the same with this one.


----------



## oneof14

I stimmed 14 days with my last cycle. This cycle my RE said that he will start me off on a higher dosage of meds, so hopefully I will have a better response and stim less days. My RE also said that the BCP really did do much to "quiet" my ovaries, so there is no need to put me on them. Yay looking forward to us being bump buddies!!


----------



## L4hope

Exciting one and Michelle! You ladies will be stimming before you know it and then PUPO!!


----------



## s08

MissAnnabelle said:


> s08 - when do they say it is okay to BD again?

My RE didn't put any restrictions on it at all and said it was fine any time. That being said, we probably waited until like 5 weeks along. We definitely have not been as "active," if you know what I mean. Just doesn't feel as good and I'm not feeling well most of the time. But I say go for it if you're up to it!


----------



## MoBaby

yay missannabelle! congrats :) maybe you will get a surprise in a couple weeks!


----------



## s08

How are you holding up, Mo?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

thanks s08 :) I know she said not to until further notice last Friday when she called, but I was like - I hope she didn't forget to give further notice! lol

Thanks Mobaby!


----------



## MoBaby

thanks for asking s08. Im fine I suppose; situation still stinks but what can I do? Such is life... I have my progesterone/ovulation check in 12 days.... I hope ovulation happens before then!! I bought some OPKS to track it... That way I'm not surprised if it doesnt happen (I will start Sunday).... I see my RE in 14 days to discuss this FET/WTF appointment. For sure going to demand some answers (but I know good and well usually with IVF there are not any answers, sigh) but I need something from him. I'm trying to think of questions to ask him but I feel like I have asked everything and I dont really know what to ask.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Stay strong Mobaby:hugs: Lots of people do better with FETs. I'm sure that you know more than I do, but I've heard that your body is under less stress at transfer. I will be praying that you get your Christmas present BFP too :)


----------



## L4hope

:hugs: Mo! Life is really a beotch sometimes. I don't know what I would ask at this point either but hopefully your doctor has some explanation to offer to you.


----------



## s08

Mo, your frustration is totally understandable. I'm sure it does not help seeing so many others who are successful on here either. Hope your WTF appointment is fruitful, although realistically, I feel like they rarely are. Please know we are all really pulling for you.


----------



## michelle01

Happy 12 weeks s08! :)

We are all here for you Mobaby! I hope you get the answers you are looking for and that you get to start your FET as planned.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Yes - happy 12 weeks from me too :)

l4hope - are you going to home test at all before your beta? Is it on Tuesday?


----------



## L4hope

What a great milestone s08! Congrats on being 12 weeks!! Now MS be gone!! :happydance:

Miss A, that's an excellent question. Yes my bets is on Tuesday and inwas planning not to test until Monday or Tuesday morning. My dh wants me to test tomorrow morning because we're going back to md for my SIL's 30th birthday party. He thinks I should find out so fits it's negative( which sadly is more than likely) then I can relax and drink. However I worry I'll be sad all day and then seeing our friends with their young children and one a couple preggos there will make me an emotional wreck. Oh decisions decisions!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That is a tough decision. I guess that I would wait if it was me because if you test now and it is negative then like you said you would then be sad. I know i need at least one full day of pajama/90's movies to feel like even talking to people on the phone after a bfn. Or if you tested negative - then drank - then had a positive beta - you would feel bad. Even if it was positive - you might not want to be around a bunch of people that you wouldn't share the good news with. Unless you are going crazy and really need to know ...lol which also sounds like something I would do:)


----------



## s08

That is tough, hope. Rationally, I totally agree with Annabelle's suggestion to wait. But I know I couldn't wait personally, so ??? Keep us posted if you end up testing.

And thanks for all the well-wishes. Still pretty surreal.


----------



## MoBaby

Wait and enjoy being PUPO as long as possible!!! :)


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for this input ladies! Ahhh we just drive ourselves crazy with every aspect! I'm leaning towards letting dh talk me into it and his point of pretty much already thinking it's negative with less than 10% odds is valid. But I don't know about you ladies, but for me, there's always still thus little part of me that thinks maybe I'll get to be one of the crazy miracle cases to get my bfp. So even though dh is expecting the bfn I've still got this glimmer of hope to be snuffed out by the hpt. So....I'll let you know tomorrow if I give in or not! :shrug:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I still say 10% is good. That is the chance for success with IUIs and plenty of people get pregnant with that! Gl - I will keep my fx'd for you and I hope you have a good time at the party :)


----------



## s08

Any news L4hope?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## L4hope

Sorry ladies, I've been busy feeling sorry for myself. I did a hpt and it was bfn. :( 
I'll get the official report tomorrow with beta but I'm sure that will be the result. Fresh cycle number 2 here I come!


----------



## s08

L4hope said:


> Sorry ladies, I've been busy feeling sorry for myself. I did a hpt and it was bfn. :(
> I'll get the official report tomorrow with beta but I'm sure that will be the result. Fresh cycle number 2 here I come!

Oh, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I know you were trying to keep expectations low, but I'm sure it doesn't make it much easier. It just sucks.


----------



## MoBaby

Sooo sorry :(


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Aww jeeze, that sucks :(


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry :hugs: Hopefully a fresh cycle will do the trick ;)


----------



## L4hope

Thank you ladies for the hugs and support. I know you all know exactly what it feels like. I got the official bfn a little bit ago. But I think I got it all out this weekend and now I'm just ready to move on to round two! Have to pump myself up to get ready for another round of stimming that's for sure. 

So glad to have support from all on this thread!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

:hugs:
What will your protocol be for your next round?


----------



## L4hope

Not sure yet. I have to call when AF arrives and will go in for yet another wtf meeting and next step. Hopefully she doesn't take too long to show up.


----------



## oneof14

:hugs: L4, sorry you have to deal w/such disappointment. I know its so frustrating.


----------



## michelle01

MissAnnabelle - How are you doing?

s08 - How are you? Have you told everyone yet?

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey Michelle:) I'm doing good! Just waiting for my 7 week scan on Tuesday - lots of waiting...lol How are you?


----------



## s08

Hi Michelle. No, the cat isn't totally out of the bag yet. But I think after this weekend, we're going to pretty much be open about it. Still pretty sick most of the time, but hoping to turn a corner soon. 

How are you doing? Nervous for next round? Excited?

Annabelle, glad to hear things are going well for you. Feeling ok still?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I have days that I am really tired. Some mild cramping that comes and goes. My pants don't fit anymore, but other than that I really do feel okay. When did your ms start? Has it eased up now? When do you find out the gender??


----------



## michelle01

MissAnnabelle - Wow, 7 weeks is coming up so fast :) Hope you have a great scan and cannot wait to hear more about it.

s08 - Hopefully the ms starts to ease up a bit for you. And how exciting to be able to tell everyone :)

I am doing pretty good! I have a consult next Wednesday for acupuncture; going to give that a whirl for my next go around. I have been really focusing on my mental and physical health going in this next cycle; been at the gym like crazy, eating so much better and down almost 3 pounds now! I feel pretty great, so I hope being less stressed will help.


----------



## s08

Good for you, Michelle! Have you ever done acupuncture before? I did it starting a few months before both my fresh and frozen cycles. Not sure if it helped or not, but I usually got a nap in the middle of the day out of it! 

Annabelle, sounds like typical stuff (tired and mild cramps). Can't wait to hear about your 7 week scan! I totally understand about the pants not fitting. I have put off buying maternity clothes, but I think the time has finally come. My bella band has been working overtime lately. To answer your questions, I had pretty bad nausea starting early, like at 5 or 5 1/2 weeks. The vomiting really started around week 7 or 8, I think. Its more manageable now, although I still have to take a zofran about once a day. Definitely not puking multiple times per day anymore though, so progress!


----------



## michelle01

s08 - I have never done acu before, kinda excited and nervous about it. My insurance does not cover it, so I am paying out of pocket, but if helps me get my BFP, it will be all worth it ;)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I just googled bella band - why have I not heard of this before!!! I bought two pairs of maternity pants, but they are too big - that band thing would be perfect!!! I'm glad it is letting up for you a little and hopefully it will go away totally soon. I really hope I don't throw up - I hate throwing up...I'm sure everyone does. When will my energy come back?

Michelle - I hope that acupuncture works for you. I have never had it, but hear good things :)


----------



## s08

Some people don't like the bella band that much, but its been a lifesaver for me. I haven't buttoned my pants in weeks! And not sure about the energy thing...I'm still waiting myself.

Michelle, that sucks insurance doesn't cover acu. It was the one thing my insurance did cover! I still don't know if I'm a total believer in it, but I really hope it is the trick for you!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join. We just did our first IVF ICSI early this month and it must of been a chemical because my beta was only 6. So I stopped all the meds and I've been waiting for :witch: and she finally showed up today. So I get to have FET next month. I'm completely clueless about it.


----------



## s08

Hi Bunny. So sorry to hear about your failed cycle. It's such a tough time. We've all been there, some multiple times. That's great you can go into a FET so soon however. It'll be so much more relaxed, and FET can have great results. From your signature, it looks like you have 12 frosties. That's amazing! You could have a whole brood of kids in there on ice!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you s08! Yes DH said we should have them all! :saywhat: I just want two. DH has a set of twins from his first marriage boy and girl and they are asking for a sibling. So I hope the FET works for us.


----------



## L4hope

Welcome HappyBunny. Sorry you have to join our club but i think you'll find this thread helpful. Everyone is very understanding and supportive.


----------



## michelle01

Welcome HappyBunny! Sorry about your last cycle and hopefully your FET will be just what you need. I have had 2 failed cycles myself and now gearing up for a fresh cycle starting 10/24 with lupron and stimming to start around the first week of November.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle my cycle was with lupron. Everything seemed to be going right until my body realized I needed to have a period and it was over. I hope you get your bfp this cycle. 

I have a question for you ladies. How long did you have to wait between cycles? I called the Dr this morning to let him know AF was here and they want to see me next Friday for an u/s and they said if my lining is too thick or thin I will have to wait until the Jan/Feb cycle. They said they want to make sure my body is back to normal before attempting again. Ugh! I don't want to wait until then.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Welcome to the thread Happybunny:)
I did my last cycle right after my failed cycle. I stopped progestrone on a Thursday and had a period starting Saturday and started bcp on Wednesday. They just mailed me my calendar and my first ultrasound wasn't until after my next period. I don't really know how it works for an FET though because I did two fresh cycles.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you MissAnnabelle. I started bleeding and I took a hpt and its still positive. I get a feeling I won't be staring again until Jan.


----------



## michelle01

HunnyBunny - When my first cycle failed with a MC I had to wait about 6 months to start again. But it took almost 6 weeks for AF to show, then I had to wait till my hcg level was back to 0. Now my next cycle I did in July/August, with my beta on 8/31. It was a BFN. I got AF on 9/3 and when the nurse called they said they could start another cycle immediately. However I wanted to wait till October/November to start. I think it will depend on when your level gets back to 0 and maybe after another AF? Does your clinic close or have time off for the holidays as well; maybe that is why they are suggesting January?

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Yes the clinic closes during the holidays. The next cycle besides November is Jan/Feb. It feels like an eternity but we've come this far what is another few months. I wanted a summer baby but at this point I'll settle with a baby no matter the season. I'll find out on Friday if we are moving forward with Nov. 

I'm extremely tired. I only had two days of my period and now nothing. My periods are about 4 days but this is the first time it has only been 2. 

I hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies :hi:

Wondering if i can join you!

Had confirmation on 11th Oct that it was a BFN. Failed cycle on IVF #1 with ICSI. So will be going for FET as soon as i possibly can. Got my appt on 26th Nov which ive called to see if i can bring forward as 6 weeks is a long time away. More than likely going to be doing FET in the New year unless the clinic can fit me in for transfer prior to the lab closing for 2 weeks over the Xmas holidays. 

hope you ladies are all doing well. xx :hugs: xx


----------



## michelle01

Hi Sandy! Sorry about your cycle. Hopefully they can get you in for a FET before the new year.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Sandy! :hi: Hopefully we can be cycle buddies.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi Ladies, just checking in since I haven't posted since introducing myself a couple weeks ago. I ovulated this past Thursday or Friday, so now just waiting for AF to come so I can start BCPs for IVF #2. I wanted to see if anybody on here has DOR? Due to my age (30) my first IVF was the long lupron protocol with 2 vials of menopur and 150 gonal-f. I only got 4 eggs, 3 of which were mature, and only 1 of which fertilized with ICSI. It resulted in an early miscarriage. This cycle I'll be doing micro flare with max doses of menopur and gonal-f with ICSI and AH but I'm so worried I'll have a poor response again due to my AMH of 0.5. I guess I'm just wondering if anyone has had a drastically better response by switching up their protocol?


----------



## MoBaby

I dont have dor but I did microdose flare protocol and it was much better than the long protocol!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi What! OK, so I have to ask, what is DOR? Guess that is something I haven't seen before. When I did my second IVF, they switched my protocol and it turned out to be a worse cycle then my first. So they are going back to the first protocol, and increasing the follistum a lot. On top of that I am trying acupuncture and will also take my blood thinning injections to help with MTHFR that they found.


----------



## whattheiveff

Mo - Thanks! That gives me hope!

Michelle - DOR is Diminished Ovarian Reserve, so I guess I don't have a good quantity of eggs. That said, the quality should still be good due to my age. I've been doing accupuncture since July and I absolutely love it! I hope you do too!


----------



## L4hope

I don't have dor but from my first IVF they said I have egg quality issues because out of 16 retrieved I only ended up with two blasts to transfer and two that blasted late for freezing. So this time instead of the long Lupron protocol they are doing the antagonist protocol with ganirelix. Here's hoping I have better luck with that!


----------



## Kourt21

Hi ladies,

I wondered if I might join you. I had a failed cycle in August and have 1 fet which we're hoping to use before Christmas. If I can understand the clinic holidays and what protocol they are going to use. 
I also have low amh but responded better than expected and got 11 eggs of which 5 fertilised. But not sure about quality. I transferred 2 on day 5 and all seemed good until I spotted on day 9. The not even getting to test or beta day was just gutting!
So hello and good luck to everyone!


----------



## s08

Welcome Sandy and Kourt. So sorry to hear about your recent cycles. Kourt, I know the feeling of bleeding even before beta&#8230;.its rough. I was spotting on about 12dpt and started a heavy flow in my re&#8217;s clinic bathroom before my blood draw. I bawled while she drew my blood&#8230;how embarrassing. 

What, I don&#8217;t have DOR, but like L4hope said, I was told I might have egg quality issues (at age 29). I don&#8217;t imagine either is a very fun diagnosis to receive. 

Mo and michelle, how are you ladies holding up? 

Annabelle, are you still hanging around? How are you?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey holding up okay for now.... just had to get rx for provera today so we would be on track for the FET... SOOOO here is to hoping I get AF soon on provera (I think in 7-10 days :))


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'm still around :)
I had my 7 week scan today. Baby is measuring 7 weeks and one day with 138/bpm. Happy that things are finally going well for us. The doctor said it was okay to stop worrying now and to stay off of the computer, but I can't seem to do either...lol
Did you find out the gender yet?


----------



## s08

MoBaby said:


> Hey holding up okay for now.... just had to get rx for provera today so we would be on track for the FET... SOOOO here is to hoping I get AF soon on provera (I think in 7-10 days :))

So that means you won't have to wait to start your cycle, right? That sounds like great news!


----------



## L4hope

Welcome kourt! I too feel your pain of bleeding before AF. I was getting blood when inserting my progesterone suppositories but of course my clinic made me wait and do beta. Sorry you have to be here for another round but hopefully next time will be the one!

S08 egg quality issues at our age wth!! But at least you are an example of getting pregnant anyways! :)

Mo I hope AF comes quickly for you so you can get started with your FET. 

Missannabelle yay for having a good scan with a healthy heartbeat!! That must feel sooo good! Well we are all happy to see you aren't staying away completely from the computer. :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Sandy and Kourt!

Mobaby I'm so glad you are starting FET. Provera usually takes about 7-10 days. I hope this bring your bfp.

MissAnnabelle - I'm glad your scan went well. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## MoBaby

Happy: Do you know if this is once started the meds or once stop? I have 10mg for 10days.... I am hoping AF arrives in like 8 days or so (while still on the meds :) )


----------



## s08

That's AMAZING news, Annabelle! I agree with your doctor, no more worrying (as if I could follow that myself!) It's a little early for gender scan for us. We actually aren't scheduled for anatomy scan until early December, but I'm hoping maybe to get an idea at my 16 or 18 week scans coming up soon.


----------



## MoBaby

s08 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey holding up okay for now.... just had to get rx for provera today so we would be on track for the FET... SOOOO here is to hoping I get AF soon on provera (I think in 7-10 days :))
> 
> So that means you won't have to wait to start your cycle, right? That sounds like great news!Click to expand...

Nope the RE is making it come on!! :) If I had to wait for my cycle, since I havent ovulated yet (before ivf I was a 28-dayer like clockwork! now its all messed up) it would be at least 2 more weeks..so hopefully af by 10 days!! :happydance: yay!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks ladies! :)

Mobaby - I'm really glad that you aren't going to have to wait until January:) Hoping you get a Christmas bfp!

s08 - Thanks:) Still so far away! lol What do you think it will be? Me and dh both guess ours is a girl, but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## MoBaby

congrats on your great scan!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MoBaby said:


> Happy: Do you know if this is once started the meds or once stop? I have 10mg for 10days.... I am hoping AF arrives in like 8 days or so (while still on the meds :) )

It has varied. It can be 2 or 3 days after your last pill. I've hear that some get AF while they are on their last pill. Hopefully you get it soon.


----------



## whattheiveff

Mo - thats awesome your RE is bringing on AF! I haven't had a period since my miscarriage on 9/1. Hoping to get it soon!

MissAnnabelle - congrats on your scan! so exciting!


----------



## MoBaby

After my mc and d/c it took 8 weeks on the dot for af... Hope it comes soon for you!


----------



## michelle01

Mo - That is awesome news! So happy to hear you get to do your FET next month :)

what - It took about 5 1/2 weeks for me to get my next AF after my d&c and I normally have a 28 day cycle. Hang in there; hopefully she shows soon.

MissAnnabelle - AWESOME scan! Glad to see things are moving along great for you :)

s08- Hi! How are you doing?

L4hope - How have you been? Are you starting a fresh cycle in November?

I have my acu consult this evening; looking forward to that! I have also managed to pop out my sacroiliac joint in my right lower back...UGH. This happened to me last October and I had to do 8 weeks of physical therapy for it. It started hurting last evening and it is so painful. I had someone at work help me try to get it back aligned, but I am heading to the gym soon to do more exercises/stretching to help it.


----------



## L4hope

Hi Michelle. I've been okay, just anxious to get this next cycle rolling. I started bcp on Sunday. I'm hoping to get my calendar in the mail today so I'll have an idea when everything is happening. By my estimation it will ER and ET will be pretty close to thanksgiving. We'll see. 
I'm sorry about your back that sounds awful! Hopefully you can get it back in line with exercises at the gym and stretching. I'll be interested to see how your accu consult goes. I was debating trying it for this cycle depending on how much I get in med samples to see if I can swing the extra money. Hope it goes well tonight!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks L4, I hope the acu goes well. My back/right side is so bad I am leaving work in a few minutes for the doctor; whatever is going on I now have some abdomenial swelling and pain :(

We will be close in cycles; my ER is est around 11/18 and ET around 11/23 :)


----------



## L4hope

Oh no! Take care of yourself. I hope it can be resolved easily. Gotta have your body ready for your next round. That puts us through enough!
Just got my calendar in the mail. I can't help but be a little disappointed. Because of the holiday they are pushing me back. So my ER is scheduled for 12/4 and ET 12/9. I'm so tired of all the waiting. I just want to be pregnant!!


----------



## Sandy83

Michelle - Hope you are feeling better today and not in too much pain :hugs:

L4 - Its always disappointing when you have dates set in your mind of when things are going to happen then you get the confirmation and its later than expected. FX'd crossed you get your :bfp: this time and it will be a nice Xmas present to you. :kiss:

Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs:

AFM - nothing much going on still impatiently waiting for my appointment at the end of November (this is going to be a long wait!) :dohh: xx


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Sandy. I know I need to just take ten deep breaths and then try to find ways to make the time fly by. Look at me complaining and you have to wait for your appointment. These doctors just don't realize what torture this is do they?!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

It looks like November is going to be a busy month for you guys! I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers until you all get your bfp's :flower:


----------



## s08

Michelle, are you feeling any better?


----------



## Mama ako

Hello, I'm new here and your struggle caught my attention. I was in the same boat. 6 cycle of clomid, 3 IUI's, 2 IVF's cycle and laparoscopy. My left tube is blocked and after tying that tube, my second try on IVF worked and now pregnant with a baby girl. I did acupuncture for 2 months prior to doing my second IVF. And followed a healthy diet. Something you might wanna try? 

Best of luck hon. Your time will come.


----------



## L4hope

Thank


----------



## L4hope

Thanks mama ako and congrats to you for getting your bfp!! I'm sure hoping my second try will be successful as well!


----------



## whattheiveff

Mama - Thanks for your story!

AFM, AF arrived this morning so I start BCPs tomorrow. My last BCP will be November 1 and I'll have my suppression check November 5. Here we go!


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! Sorry I was mia for a few days. I am feeling better; back/hip still hurts, but the anti-inflammatories help. 

Thanks for checking in s08. I am glad I am feeling better; nothing worse then hurting and not knowing why! How are you doing?

Congrats Mama! I am actually following a better diet plan now and having my acu consult tonight. I wish I would have started sooner, but better now then never.

L4 - Hang in there; the time will go fast!!! :)

Sandy - Waiting, waiting, waiting, isn't that what we always seem to be doing! November is just a few weeks away and that month will fly by before you know it ;)

what - YAY for AF and yay for starting soon ;)


----------



## MotherIVFer

Hello everyone I'm new to this site. Just wanted to say I'm a newbie to ivf. Started Lupron last Tuesday(even with a cyst on my right ovary) I go to doctor tomorrow to see if it's gone(hope so) if not, I have to get it aspirated....while I'm awake!!! Has anyone had this done???


----------



## MotherIVFer

Oh and i guess I should give background. 2010 dr told me and husband only way to conceive is ivf due to Both tubes were blocked. July of this year, both tubes were removed. We started our first ivf cycle last week.


----------



## michelle01

Hi MotherIVFer! Sorry to hear about your tubes; my right one is blocked, but I also had mine tied and untied. As for the aspiration of the cyst, I cannot comment. I have a history of cysts, but each time they would go away on their own. Hopefully that is the case for you as well! Good luck!


----------



## MotherIVFer

hey ladies! I went to the dr to see if he was going to aspirate it and it was gone!!! yay me! now i have to wait to see if my e2 is low enough to start stimming friday!


----------



## L4hope

Welcome motherivfer! Yay for your cyst going away!! Hopefully you'll be all set to start stimming Friday.


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I was mia for a few days. I am feeling better; back/hip still hurts, but the anti-inflammatories help.
> 
> Thanks for checking in s08. I am glad I am feeling better; nothing worse then hurting and not knowing why! How are you doing?
> 
> Congrats Mama! I am actually following a better diet plan now and having my acu consult tonight. I wish I would have started sooner, but better now then never.
> 
> L4 - Hang in there; the time will go fast!!! :)
> 
> Sandy - Waiting, waiting, waiting, isn't that what we always seem to be doing! November is just a few weeks away and that month will fly by before you know it ;)
> 
> what - YAY for AF and yay for starting soon ;)

Glad you're feeling a little better, Michelle. I hope the pain continues improving. Did the acu consult go well? 

MotherIVFer, sounds great that the cyst went away. I had cysts on a IUI and my frozen cycles and they were never a problem as they weren't producing estrogen. I think that is pretty common. Love the name, by the way!

How is everyone else doing? L4hope? Annabelle? Everyone else?

AFM, doing well. I had a little spotting this weekend, so went in for a scan just to make sure things were ok. Everything was just fine. MS seems to have subsided a little, although I still throw up in the evenings some. Oh well...one day at a time.


----------



## michelle01

YAY MotherIVFer; so glad it is gone :happydance: Hope all is good for you to start Friday!

Hi s08! I am doing so much better, pain is nearly gone now. And yes, I went for my acu consult Monday evening, it went great. He even put some needles by my hip to help with it :) Glad all is good with your bean and the MS has simmered down too ;) I cannot believe you are almost 15 weeks!! How awesome!

I had my blood draw this morning, so waiting for the results. The only thing that I am frustrated with now, is they want a SA done for DH, so they only do them now on Tues/Thurs from 10-12, which is such a hassle to say the least and the only appt they have for me is Nov 8 at 10?!? WTH! I am on a wait list for an early appt, but I am going to check with the hospital and see if they can do it sooner; this is such a pain and it pushes ER back a few days.


----------



## MotherIVFer

THANKS LADIES!

I do have a question...? my dr counted 10 follies on my right ovary and 9 on my left one. Is this a good starting point before i start stimming? will the stims create more follies? Im super new to this and I guess i should have asked my dr.....


----------



## s08

MotherIVFer said:


> THANKS LADIES!
> 
> I do have a question...? my dr counted 10 follies on my right ovary and 9 on my left one. Is this a good starting point before i start stimming? will the stims create more follies? Im super new to this and I guess i should have asked my dr.....

That's a great number! You might even have some additional follies come out of the woodworks as they grow from the stims. For comparison, I think my altral follicle count was something like 15, but they ended up retrieving 23 eggs from me.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Michelle - that does sound like a pain! Hopefully they get a cancelation or something before then. I'm glad you have your schedule and are on your way now. It will come up so soon. I really hope this is your cycle and you will get a Christmas miracle:)

s08 - I am doing good. I got my new obgyn and saw her on Monday. She changed my prenatles to one that included DHA. So now I go back on 11/19 to hear the hearbeat and I go on 11/20 for my nuchal translucency screen. Spotting can be scary - I'm glad you checked out okay and the ms is lessened. I have not thrown up yet, but feel like I could sometimes. I am trying to find a new tv show to watch. Maybe turn my netflix back on for a while. I went back to work part time, so that has been keeping me a little busy. I am having a hard time doing any serious projects around the house because I am just so tired.


----------



## s08

Sorry about the possible delay, Michelle. I know it might only be a few days, but to we women who have done nothing but wait, any delay is annoying.

Annabelle, glad to hear you are not too sick, although sometimes throwing up made me feel a little better for a while. I work really long hours and have a b*&#$ of a commute, so I totally hear you about being tired! Are you at all nervous for the NT scan? Now to the most important topic...TV shows! I love Parenthood and Modern Family. They're may fav comedies, and dh will actually watch these two with me. I watch New Girl and The Middle sometimes. DH and I also watch Boardwalk Empire on netflix, if you're into something a little darker.


----------



## L4hope

Michelle, what a pain! You would think they would make sure they have everything they need when making your calendar so nothing pops up that could push it back. Dont they know every day of waiting is torture and adding onto it is just RUDE!

S08 glad to hear everything is good despite the spotting scare. Hopefully the ms will completely leave you soon. 

Afm, nothing going on. Just impatiently waiting to be done with stupid bcp's and start to stim.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone; it is a pain. I actually have a call into them to see if I can go somewhere else. I even called the hospital and they contract everyone out to my doctor for it, go figure! Hopefully they will call me back soon and I can get in somewhere else or if they get a cancellation they can move me up sooner.


----------



## notoptimistic

mother - that's a great starting point! I had 12 at my baseline scan (before stimming) last cycle and ended up with 26 eggs.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

s08 said:


> Sorry about the possible delay, Michelle. I know it might only be a few days, but to we women who have done nothing but wait, any delay is annoying.
> 
> Annabelle, glad to hear you are not too sick, although sometimes throwing up made me feel a little better for a while. I work really long hours and have a b*&#$ of a commute, so I totally hear you about being tired! Are you at all nervous for the NT scan? Now to the most important topic...TV shows! I love Parenthood and Modern Family. They're may fav comedies, and dh will actually watch these two with me. I watch New Girl and The Middle sometimes. DH and I also watch Boardwalk Empire on netflix, if you're into something a little darker.

Did you do the NT scan? I don't know I am nervous, but I would be nervous if I didn't do it too I think. I have heard good things about Modern Family - maybe I will see if that is on Netflix so I can start from the begining. I heard Boardwalk Empire is good, but that it is a little slow paced. I really liked Game of Thrones on hbo a lot. Who is in Parenthood?


----------



## s08

MissAnnabelle said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the possible delay, Michelle. I know it might only be a few days, but to we women who have done nothing but wait, any delay is annoying.
> 
> Annabelle, glad to hear you are not too sick, although sometimes throwing up made me feel a little better for a while. I work really long hours and have a b*&#$ of a commute, so I totally hear you about being tired! Are you at all nervous for the NT scan? Now to the most important topic...TV shows! I love Parenthood and Modern Family. They're may fav comedies, and dh will actually watch these two with me. I watch New Girl and The Middle sometimes. DH and I also watch Boardwalk Empire on netflix, if you're into something a little darker.
> 
> Did you do the NT scan? I don't know I am nervous, but I would be nervous if I didn't do it too I think. I have heard good things about Modern Family - maybe I will see if that is on Netflix so I can start from the begining. I heard Boardwalk Empire is good, but that it is a little slow paced. I really liked Game of Thrones on hbo a lot. Who is in Parenthood?Click to expand...

Yes, we did the NT scan and bloodwork at exactly 11 weeks. We were not totally sure whether we would, but my OB recommended it since there was a possible cyct on the umbilical cord at 9 weeks. Cysts that do not resolve in the first trimester can be a marker for genetic issues like trisomy 18. Turns out there was no cyst visible at the NT scan, so it either went away or was never there in the first place. Our preliminary results based on the scan and first blood draw were good. Genetic counselor was confident we have a healthy baby. We actually have the 2nd round of bloodwork on Friday, so we will receive the actual risk factor numbers after that. 

So, you NEED to watch Modern Family. Its hilarous! And Parenthood has an ensemble cast, but you will probably recognize quite a few actors. Its an hour-long family dramedy-type series and pretty good.


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies! It's awfully quiet here. How's everyone doing?


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi everyone - I just had my baseline this morning, so hopefully I'll start stimming this evening. I'll be doing max doses of menopur and gonal-f with diluted lupron in hopes I produce more eggs than last time. The second time around feels so different from the first. I'm not excited at all and just want to go to sleep and wake up to have this all be over. I know it can work, but I also know now how much can go wrong and I'm just not looking forward to going through it again. Sorry for the Debbie Downer post.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey! That's the protocol I just did! I used 300 gonal and 150 menopur!! And diluted lupron. Im not a poor responder just a slow responder and I ended up with the most eggs retrieved and it was a faster cycle and easy! Good luck!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi L4hope! 

Whatif - Good luck!! I know what you mean about not being as excited! I am on day 10 of lupron, still waiting for AF. I start stims next Friday taking 525 of follistum and menopur; also a poor/slow responder! I also have had 2 acupuncture sessions so far and LOVE it! It is hard to be so hopeful after having a failed cycle, or 2 in my case.

Hope everyone else is doing good! Happy Friday!


----------



## L4hope

Hey wtivf and Michelle. I also know the feeling. I guess the first IVF go round you have renewed hope and excitement that taking it to the next level will do the trick. After it fails it's hard to get that feeling back. 

Afm, while I'm not excited about doing this all over again..I am anxious to feel like I'm trying again. This bcp thing is such a bore! I know it's for a reason but it's depressing knowing for sure there's no chance of a bfp sneaking in and AF will be coming. So I have 13 mire days on bcp and will be starting Lupron in 9 days.


----------



## s08

So glad you revived this thread, L4hope! I missed chatting with you ladies and following your progress. Please keep posting!

Nothing exciting to report here...just chugging along.


----------



## michelle01

Hi s08!!!

I hear ya L4hope. I am now on 10 days of lupron and realize I have 7 more to go before I actually start anything. I know the time goes fast though, so before you know it you will be starting again too and then will come ER. I have a better outlook this time, I guess. Since it is my 3rd cycle, I figured if it works, it works. If it doesn't, it wasn't meant to be. Doing acu has helped, at least made me more relaxed. And I seem to have more faith in this cycle as we are going back to the same protocol I did in my first cycle.

Here is to hoping we can see some more BFP's before the year end :)


----------



## L4hope

Here Here Michele!!

S08 glad to see you're still with us too. I can't believe how far along you are. You prob have a cute little bump going on! :)


----------



## MoBaby

L4 I know the feeling :( it will pass and you will get excited again :)

Afm af is finally over (6 days of weird af after provera) and now my lining can become nice and thick for the fet!! Just 6 more days until my scans and to officially schedule the fet! I'm taking estrace now so hoping for 8mm Thursday am!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Mo! I'm sure I will feel excited once it gets close to ER time. Your FET is so close that's awesome! I'm sure the estrace will plump your lining up nicely. :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

s08 - How are you doing? Ms better? I have not watched Modern Family yet. but it is on my list! They don't have it on streamong on neyflix, so I will have to get the discs. I did watch the first season of American Horror Story and it was really good. 

MoBaby - fx'd for a thick lining :)

Michelle - I hope this is going to be your clycle too and that this thread will see some bfp's for Christmas :)

L4hope - your er is right around my birthday, so that could be lucky:)

Whattheivf - I felt the same way during my second cycle too - like I was just floating through it and I was shocked that it worked. Try not to lose hope.

afm - I'm just chugging along too. Had some spotting yesterday morning, so went in for a scan and everything seems to be okay, but the found a small tear in my uterus that may have caused the spotting. I stopped progestrone Tuesday, so it could have been that too. They also found two fibroids on top of my uterus. I was surprised they didn't see them during all of my IVF scans, but I guess they look inside my uterus and ovaries - not on top. They said it wont hurt baby because they are outside, but may make it difficult to breath as baby grows. I have asthma and only needed an emergency inhaler occasionaly and had to call for a daily. They put me back on the no exercise, intercourse or lifting until further notice. Oh well - I am happy things are going well and hope that these road bumps stay minor.


----------



## L4hope

Miss Annabelle I'll take all the luck I can get!! Sorry you had a little scare, my friends SIL had a tear in her uterus. She had actually done IVF as well. Got pregnant with twins, but ended up miscarrying one and had the tear in her uterus. She was put on bed rest and everything progressed for her. Hopefully everything's going to be okay and the bleeding stops! :hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks L4hope - that is comforting :) I wonder what causes that?


----------



## MoBaby

^I was just thinking that! Is the spotting gone??


----------



## L4hope

I never really asked any details so not so sure why it happens. But I would think that it's not terribly uncommon. Just take it easy, listen to your doctor, your body and I'm sure it will heal! This means dh gets to pamper you and make sure you don't have to do anything!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

The spotting was just the one incident and they got me in right away for a scan. Nothing since then. I am going in for my nuchal at the hospital on the 20th - I wonder if I can have them look for it then? I don't think my next u/s with by ob is not until gender scan at 18weeks.


----------



## s08

Happy Monday, ladies. That must be an oxymoron, right? I hope everyone had restful weekends!

Whatthe, are you on day 4 of stims now? How are you feeling? I hope you are a little more optimistic now that you are stimming. 

L4hope, Michelle, and Mo, how are you ladies feeling this week during the lull in the process for your guys? 

Annabelle, I had spotting at 14 weeks and went in for an u/s. They couldn&#8217;t find anything wrong, so I think it is pretty common and not always explainable. I don&#8217;t see why they couldn&#8217;t investigate further at your NT scan. Those are pretty thorough usually, I think. 

L4hope, yes I am getting a little bump now. Still pretty surreal. And thanks for asking about the ms, Annabelle. It is SOO much better now. I&#8217;m back to the land of the living.


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! 

MissAnnabelle - Glad that everything is OK and I would just listen to your doctor at this point.

s08 - I am doing pretty good! I go in for my baseline Wednesday, start stims on Friday :) It is crazy that time is now flying by. I got AF on Saturday after 11 days of lupron; she sure took her time this cycle. 

Mobaby - I cannot believe how close your FET is now :) How awesome and I am rooting for you; you deserve this!!!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## whattheiveff

S08- Yup, I'm on day 4, and feeling a bit better from Friday, but not too much. The meds make me kind of nauseous, and today I'm starting to feel some pressure in my stomach. This happened last time too which made me think my ovaries were working hard and I'd have a bunch of follicles, but I only ended up with 4. I go in Wednesday for an estradiol check.

Hope everyone else had nice weekends!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck with your appt today what! 

I have my baseline scan today, my DH's SA tomorrow and should start my stims Friday! This week is flying by, so I am excited to get started again. Hope that I have more follies this time; last cycle I had 13.

Hope everyone else is doing good :)


----------



## L4hope

Hope your appt goes well today what!

Michelle so exciting you're ready to get started in two days!!

Afm, STILL on bcp! :haha: But as of tomorrow I'll be down to one more week!! Thank goodness. This bcp has made me feel irritable, emotional, tired and crampy. So ready to be done with it!!


----------



## michelle01

I hated being on BC L4, but just one more week, it will go fast. When will you start stimming?


----------



## L4hope

Yes I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel! I start stims on 11/24.


----------



## michelle01

L4 - That is just over 2 weeks!! Time will go quickly; it sure has for me.

I had my baseline this morning, 17 follicles!! I only had 13 last cycle and they got 10 eggs. So I am hoping this one will be better; at least off to a better start ;) And no cysts, always worry that I will end up with another one and it will cancel things!


----------



## whattheiveff

Michelle - That sounds like a great number of follicles! Glad you're getting started! 

L4 - 11/24 will be here before you know it. Hopefully you can enjoy these last couple weeks of no shots or monitoring!

AFM I'm on CD 6 and had an estradiol test this morning but still waiting to hear results....


----------



## whattheiveff

Just got my CD 6 estradiol number and it was 299. That seems really low to me because at this point last cycle it was 529 (different protocol). If anyone has done a micro flare protocol, I'd love to hear what your numbers looked like!


----------



## michelle01

I am not sure about those numbers; did you ask the FS?


----------



## whattheiveff

Michelle - The nurse said it was "very good." But it freaks me out because its so much lower than last time, even though last time I went too far, too fast and had to trigger pretty early. Basically I just live in fear of not responding and having a cancelled cycle. Yay.


----------



## L4hope

Great follicle count Michelle! And yay for no cysts getting in the way of things. You should def get a nice amount of eggs!

Whattheivf, sorry I'm not much help with your protocol. Plus my doc doesn't give me my estradiol number, they just let me know if it's good or if they need to change my dose. If the nurse says the number is good then I'm sure that's what they are looking for. You could always call and ask about the difference in numbers between the two cycles.


----------



## MoBaby

Whatthe: I was 85 after 3 days of gonal f then mid 300 the second time.. In the end on trigger day I was at 1900 and we retrieved 22 eggs with 19 mature... In my cycles with long lupron I was always over 2000. I thi k the estrogen is lower overall with the flare. I noticed it really took off after day 8.

My clinic counted the days of md lupron only as stim days but I counted when I started gonalf


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks mobaby! I'm going to try to just trust my doctor when she says its a good number. Hopefully I get a decent follicle count on Friday.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm sure you will! The md flare recruits more follicles. I had the most with my flare :)


----------



## MoBaby

Scan went okay today other than the tech who worried me.... But transfer scheduled for nov 16! 8 days to go!


----------



## whattheiveff

Mobaby - Thats awesome you were able to schedule your transfer! Why did the tech worry you?


----------



## MoBaby

Ugh... She walks into the room and says "yesterday wasn't my day for endometrial lining scans so hopefully I do better today" so I'm just hoping measurements were correct. I am a bit worried.


----------



## whattheiveff

Oh geez. You'd think they'd know better than to say something like that. Try to just put it out of your head...the important thing is that your transfer is scheduled.


----------



## MoBaby

It just make some worry my lining really isn't ready... She took 2 measurements an reported the largest. But I figure in another week things should be good to go especially since I start progesterone soon.


----------



## s08

So glad your transfer is scheduled, Mo! It will be here in no time. Apparently the u/s doesn't not understand what not to say (especially to a fertility patient going through yet another round of IVF)!


----------



## michelle01

Happy 17 weeks s08 :) Time is sure going quickly!!


----------



## s08

michelle01 said:


> Happy 17 weeks s08 :) Time is sure going quickly!!

Thanks, Michelle. I can't believe it myself. We found out yesterday we are Team :blue:. How are you holding up?


----------



## michelle01

YAY for having a boy :) How awesome! I bet your DH is just thrilled! Seems like there are a lot of boys this year.

I am doing pretty good; started stims today. I have been battling this darn headache four days this week, but BLAH, I am sure with the hormone meds, its just gonna get worse. I finally broke down today and had tylenol, just couldn't take it anymore. I have been doing acu weekly, so that helps relaxing me.


----------



## s08

Yah for starting stims! Sucks about the headaches, but you're probably right that they could continue with the meds. I wouldn't worry too much about taking tylenol. Maybe your acupunturist can do something about the headaches? I did acu religiously during IVF, although I don't know if it made a difference or not.

Yes, DH was happy about the boys news, although I truly don't think he cared either way (surprisingly). I kinda thought all men secretly want sons. I think I was more excited than he was.


----------



## L4hope

Congrats on a baby boy s08!! 

Yay for starting stims today Michelle. Hopefully the headaches won't continue to torture you. My doc says Tylenol is ok. 

Mo one more week to transfer!

afm, 6 more days of bcp...finally under a week!


----------



## whattheiveff

S08 - congrats on the baby boy! 

AFM, I had my first ultrasound today. 3 measurable follicles and estradiol of 831. I go back Sunday morning. Hopefully I'll have more follicles show up....


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies, fxd that you all preggies by the time im having my IVF consult for a 2nd opinion at a different clinic. I decide today to make the appointment for and just go and see what they say they would do different. whether or not i will move from my doc is still debatable. My FS said if we decide to do another, we will do a endometrial biopsi and something else the cycle before my IVF, then same meds as last as we responded well but with intralipids, so will see what they suggest.

The appointment is on the 7th of January so straight after 3 weeks Christmas vacation.


----------



## michelle01

Hi Tella :hi: Glad to see you are back on the crazy train ;) Hope that you get the answers you need to move forward and share you bfp with everyone!!!

s08 - I thought all men wanted boys too, but I think most importantly it is healthy over gender ;) I have a 3 year old son and I am so close to him! I love having a boy!! As for the acu, he is helping with the headaches, but I am on so much follistum, I think they are just inevidible at this point.

whatif - FX'ed for you!!! 

L4 - You are getting so close ;)

How are you doing MissAnnabelle??

I went yesterday for my scan after 4 days of stims; e2 was only at 153, so my follistum was increased to 450 at night and staying at 225 in the morning. I have 18 follicles, largest right now is only 9.6. I go back Thursday morning for another scan; just hoping I get a jump start soon ;)


----------



## whattheiveff

Michelle - 18 follicles is a lot! I'm sure they'll be nice and plump by Thursday.

AFM, yesterday I had 9 follicles over 12mm and my estradiol was 1808. I went in again this morning for another ultrasound and blood test. I assume I'll trigger tonight or tomorrow! This protocol has been so much better for me than the last time around. I know 9 isn't a lot of follicles for most people, but its more than I ever thought I'd get.


----------



## michelle01

whatif - 9 is great! It only takes one and quality over quantity is key! :) That is also a great e2 level! YAY for triggering soon; you are almost in the home stretch ;)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow - you guys are all getting so close!

Congrats on a boy s08!!

Fx'd for you Mobaby

Michelle - 18 is a lot - I'm sure your estridol will be where it is supposed to after the extra stims

I'm doing good. I have been resting a lot and havn't had any more issues, so hoping they give me the ok to go back to normal next Monday at my 12wk apt.


----------



## michelle01

Glad you are doing better MissAnnabelle! Happy 11 weeks! Gosh, time is sure flying for you ladies that are pg :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yes a little less than 72 hours and I will be pupo!! Baby has to stick this time!!! Just one little embie this time... PLEASE survive the thaw!!!!!


----------



## michelle01

I have my FX'ed for you Mobaby ;) This WILL work for you!! Do you plan to test early and when will your beta be?


----------



## MoBaby

Beta is 14 days after transfer! Ugh! But I prob will test . I have no test in my house atm and don't plan to buy any. I'm trying to hold out until at least 7dpt. Will see if that works!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck Mobaby:thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Michelle. Last day of bcp tomorrow!! :happydance:
Have you had another appointment to check your levels. Hopefully the increased dose does the trick. 18 follicles is great!

Mobaby good luck on Friday!

Tella, good to see you back! If you don't get your bfp naturally this week I hope your second opinion helps you find the right path for next round. :)

Missannabelle good to see you are feeling better! Hopefully everything is all safe and secure in there and you can get the good word from your doctor.


----------



## michelle01

L4 - YAY for last day; what a relief ;)

I go in tomorrow for another scan, hopefully things are happening in there ;) I am getting a lot of cm, so I assume that is a good thing! I will post tomorrow after my appt.


----------



## s08

Good luck today, Mo! Hoping the emby thaws and transfers perfectly!!!

Michelle, any updates?

How is everyone else?


----------



## michelle01

Hi s08!! Happy 18 weeks :) How are you doing?

I am doing OK, today is day 8 of stimming. I have 20 follicles, 10 on each side, with the largest at 12.7, then a 12.2, 11.5, 11.4, 9.7 and 9.5. Unfortunately yesterday my e2 was only at 524, so that was frustrating to me. My lining was 9.7, so that seemed good. I go back tomorrow to see if my e2 has decided to play catch-up at all. The only difference this cycle for me is that I have a lot more follicles and they are growing together; the previous ones I always had a dominent follicle. I am trying to stay as positive as possible that this is gonna work!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## s08

20 follies is great, Michelle! FX-ed that your e2 level rises. Odd it is that low with so many. But they all have some growing to do, so your levels will probably rise accordingly. Keep us posted.

AFM, doing well. I'm showing now, although strangers probably wouldn't assume I'm preggo...just a little pudgy. Looking forward to a few days off for Thanksgiving next week!


----------



## michelle01

s08 - I am sure you have a cute bump :) Enjoy your time next week. I took off all next week through 11/27 figuring ER and ET will happen during that time. And I need a break too!

I was also surprised my e2 was low considering I have so many follicles. And the tech said there may even be more then 20; I assume they are all smaller. And I assume that your e2 rises when there are actual eggs in the follicles? So maybe I have empty ones? Who knows; I am not so concerned with how many I get versus getting a few great quality ones!!


----------



## MoBaby

Ladies transfer was great!!! Embryo looked like it had never been frozen and was perfect!! And it started to hatch after thaw!!!! It had hatched more from the time the embryologist talked to me to when they transferred it (about 30 min time frame).. My dr was great and we all were joking around before the transfer and talking about thanksgiving.... I'm leaving here in about 30mins.. Pic of baby later.... Dr also said I could go back to normal activities when I leave here if I wanted to. He said they only restrict activities due to ovarian enlargement and since I didn't stim there is no risk. But I'm going to take it easy and lie around all weekend and not do much. I'm excited! He said implantation should start by tomorrow b/c it's hatched!!!!!!


----------



## s08

Yay Mo!!! That is fantastic news. My frostie was also hatching/hatched at transfer, so I think that is a GREAT sign! It also means you can test even earlier since implantation will occur quickly, if you are so inclined (I'm such a test pusher). Enjoy a restful weekend!


----------



## MoBaby

Lol I have no hpts in the house... Dr said test nov 25 but can I wait that long???? :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Yay Mo! That is great news :) Try to wait at least a week to test you don't want to stress yourself out.


----------



## s08

MoBaby said:


> Lol I have no hpts in the house... Dr said test nov 25 but can I wait that long???? :)

There is NO way I could...but I admit, I'm weak. I started testing at 5dpt with a frer. It was undeniably positive, but I think that was pretty early comparitively.


----------



## whattheiveff

Mo - Awesome news about your transfer! It sounds like that little embryo is ready to implant!

All - I had my retrieval last Thursday and they got 10 eggs. I was excited until we found out that only 4 were mature. Thankfully all 4 fertilized and I had my transfer yesterday....a 7 cell, a 10 cell, and a 13 cell. The 7 and 10 cell were "very good" with little fragmentation and I begged them to put back the 13 cell as well. Has anyone heard any success stories for embryos like that? I had it in my head that we should have an 8 or 9 cell and when we didn't I was pretty devastated.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My second cycle I got pregnant and I only had 4 eggs and 3 put back: one okay 10cell one good 8cell and one okay 8cell or something like that and it worked for me. I think you are in really good shape with two very good embryos! When are you testing?


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks MissAnnabelle, my beta is 11/30. i don't think i will do a HPT before since my 1st IVF resulted in early miscarriage. I got a negative HPT 3 days before my beta, started a period, and then had 3 rising betas before it was ruled an early miscarriage.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My first cycle I tested way early and got a positive that got lighter until my beta and that was only 8. I did hpt the second round 2 days before beta and it was positive, but still could not relax until my second beta. I agree and would hold off if I was you. I really hope this works for you. Be sure to get plenty of rest and post as soon as you find out :)


----------



## L4hope

Mo and whattheivf yay for transfers! Hope you both have good news to share soon!


----------



## s08

Any updates from anyone?


----------



## whattheiveff

I've had very little cramping...I know I'm only 2dp3dt but last time I had early cramping so I'm nervous!


----------



## s08

whattheiveff said:


> I've had very little cramping...I know I'm only 2dp3dt but last time I had early cramping so I'm nervous!

It's so hard to know what anything means, isn't it? I had some early cramping on my successful cycle, but most people say they felt nothing. Keep us posted!


----------



## MoBaby

Check my siggy :) 

Be sticky please!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow! Already? If that is what your line looks like this early it HAS to be super duper sticky!:happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Exciting Mo congrats!! Hope the little one is here to stay with your for the long haul!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Congrats Mo!!!! That was fast! How do you feel?


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! I am triggering tonight and get my er on turkey day....hopefully I will have lots to be thankful for ;) my e2 is 3634 today and they said I have lots of follies all around the same which is so much better then my previous cycles. I am so exited and nervous.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Those numbers are great Michelle! This does sound like it is your best cycle yet! Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

So glad you're having a better cycle. I'm sure you will have lots of little embies to be thankful for! Good luck on Thursday :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Michelle!! Good luck!!

Whattheivf: I feel fine. Nothing yet. I did test today but I had crappy morning urine and the best I could get was 6pm urine. With the test in my siggy urine was super concentrated for some reason. But test is still positive just not as dark as yesterday's MU. It's still early so im hoping this baby stays around for the long haul!


----------



## whattheiveff

Best of luck Michelle! Sounds like you'll have a lot to be thankful for this Thursday!!


----------



## Tella

MoBaby said:


> Check my siggy :)
> 
> Be sticky please!!

Huge Congrats MoBaby!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H9 months to you!!!! This is your forever bean!



michelle01 said:


> Hi everyone! I am triggering tonight and get my er on turkey day....hopefully I will have lots to be thankful for ;) my e2 is 3634 today and they said I have lots of follies all around the same which is so much better then my previous cycles. I am so exited and nervous.

Good luck for ER! Fx'd for lots of ripe and healthy eggies!


----------



## michelle01

I am back from er, they got 12 eggs! I am home resting, still pretty sore.

Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow! 12 eggs is a lot! Does your clinic usually do 3 or 5 day transfers?


----------



## whattheiveff

That's great Michelle! Hoping you got a great fertilization report today!

Mo - Have you had any cramping since your transfer? Hope you're still feeling great....when is the official beta?


----------



## L4hope

Michelle glad to hear your ER was successful. 12 eggs is wonderful!! Hope more good news is coming with fertilization and transfer! Now you get to rest up and prepare for ET!


----------



## MoBaby

What: yes cramping on and off. Nothing bad. Beta is Monday!! I had it moved up from the 30th. I should be 16 dpo :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck Mobaby! The 6dpt test looks great!!


----------



## michelle01

Missanabelle - my clinic watches the embies and based on progression decides what day to do et. 

Right now I have 8 still going, 10 had matured but two obviously were bad. They will call tomorrow and go from there.


----------



## Sidekick15

Hi ladies, it's been a while since I posted. Just wanted to update and get some opinions. So happy things are going so well for a lot of you! 

After my 1st cycle failed in September, my Dr wanted me to wait a cycle to try again. Started estrogen and blood thinners on day 3 of cycle. Went in for ultrasound a week after and my lining was at 8.5. They said they prefer it closer to 10 so wait a few more days. Went back 2 days later, lining dropped to 7.8... They gave me estrogen patches and pill. Went back the next day and it dropped again... I'm feeling defeated... I know it can take more than a couple tries but it just stinks when you do everything they ask and it still doesn't work out...

I've started acupuncture and after I get my period we will start the process for the FET again. Hopefully with better results. We have 8 frozen so hopefully they are some strong ones!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Sorry ive been MIA, being keeping up to date with everyones posts! Things are definitely starting to move along for everyone! :hugs:

Just thought i would update you as i *EVENTUALLY* had first appt after failed cycle in Sept. All good news slightly disappointed but still all good. 

Could have started FET process tomorrow but due to the 2 week closure of the lab over xmas got to wait til my next AF, which should be within the next 2 weeks. On the good side once AF shows in December ive got my drugs today so can start straight away! Woo Hoo. So its looking like ill be doing FET beginning of Jan. 

Another good point is I can transfer both Blastocysts if they survive the Thaw! :happydance: Which is good news as could only transfer one blastocyst in fresh cycle due to the NHS trying to reduce multiple births. 

I guess its good that im waiting til my next cycle as this one was crazy it was a week late and also lasted 11 days which is very unusal for me and hopefully my body will be back to normal or a normal as it can be after IVF.

Hope everyone is well :kiss:


----------



## L4hope

Hi Sandy, I know it's always frustrating to have things pushed back. But you seen to have a great attitude about it. Now you can relax and enjoy the holidays and have something to look forward to in the new year! And thats great they are willing to let you transfer both blasts!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Sandy! That is great you have a plan and although you have to wait a little longer then expected, I have my FX'ed for you.


----------



## s08

Sorry I've been gone lately due to the holiday and now I'm on a work trip in Tampa. Hubby tagged along, so its kinds of a work/play trip. 

Mo, I'm so thrilled things are looking fantastic for you! You've been through more than your share of pain, and you so deserve this!

Michelle, great news about the retrieval and fertilization! What's going on now?

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## michelle01

Hi s08! I had my et today, a five day transfer, two blasts put back and home and resting now!! My dh is at work and son with the sitter, so I have the whole house to myslef ;) its nice and quiet!


----------



## MoBaby

YAY Michelle!!

I keep forgeting how many threads Ive been keeping up with LOL. BUT my beta yesterday was 379!!! 10d after transfer of a single blast! Repeat tomorrow!! I think we made our baby!!


----------



## L4hope

Great news Mo!! Congrats on a great beta!! :happydance:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

:happydance: So happy for you Mobaby! :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi everyone - Just thought I'd give the update that my beta on Thursday was negative. I'm really struggling with the result...much more than the first time around. I don't think I'll ever have embryos to freeze so the thought of continuing to do fresh cycles and failing is really discouraging. I have 1 more cycle covered by insurance, so I'm going to definitely at least get a second opinion and see if another clinic might have insight into why this hasn't worked. I'm considering speaking with CCRM in Colorado, and also looking into DE. If any of you have success stories from multiple failed IVF attempts, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## michelle01

whattheiveff said:


> Hi everyone - Just thought I'd give the update that my beta on Thursday was negative. I'm really struggling with the result...much more than the first time around. I don't think I'll ever have embryos to freeze so the thought of continuing to do fresh cycles and failing is really discouraging. I have 1 more cycle covered by insurance, so I'm going to definitely at least get a second opinion and see if another clinic might have insight into why this hasn't worked. I'm considering speaking with CCRM in Colorado, and also looking into DE. If any of you have success stories from multiple failed IVF attempts, I'd love to hear them.

I am soooo sorry :( Hopefully a new clinic can help. And I hope to have a success story after having 2 failed cycles, but I am starting to feel like this one may be a bust too. Don't give up hope, although I know it is hard not too, but you have another cycle to try!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Michelle - When is your beta? If this is your third fresh cycle, what did your doctor tell you after your second IVF? MY WTF appointment is this Friday and I'm just wondering if I'm over-reacting or if your doctor was encouraging?


----------



## michelle01

Whatif - My beta is next Monday. I had to do an hcg booster this past Saturday, so it really screws up testing early! After my second failed cycle, my FS said that I just did not respond to the protocol he put me on for the second cycle and he said that sometimes it takes a few cycles to figure things out. All 3 of my cycles were fresh cycles and so this 3rd one, he went back to the first cycle protocol and I responded much better after he increased my follistum. I am just a slow responder and of course he didn't know that until after my first cycle responded, but the second one was just a complete bust. I got 12 eggs this past cycle, more then the previous 2 and the 2 they transferred were both blasts by day 5. 

My FS seemed more hopeful for this cycle, but I am always skeptical! I would ask if there is anything else you can do or test for! Good Luck and I hope you get some answers :hugs:


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Michelle! Hopefully I'll get some answers after my WTF. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sandy83

What - I'm so sorry you got a negative :hugs: thinking of you and hope you get some answers on Friday. This is such an emotional roller coaster. Hope you start to feel better soon and able to look forward once you get those answers. :hugs: xx


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Sandy! As everyone here knows, its so hard to have hope after 1 failed cycle, let alone 2. Couple that with insurance crap and the stress can get overwhelming. Thanks so much for letting me vent.


----------



## Sandy83

That's what this site is here for! :hugs: xx


----------



## s08

I'm so sorry to read your news, whatthe. Going through not just one, but two, failed cycles must be terrible. I hope you get answers you need, although I know that doesn't always happen. Feel free to vent away here and take care.


----------



## L4hope

So sorry your second cycle failed whattheivf! Venting is definitely what we're here for. Hope your WTF appt helps you find some answers or get a good plan set for your next try. :hug:


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks so much ladies. I'm trying to stay positive today...after my chemical in August my RE told me she'd want to try 3 different protocols before she'd even talk to me about DE, so I guess we've now tried 1 of the 3, and have 2 to go. She did say that with DOR it will take more tries than most to be successful so I guess I should have been prepared for this. I've been reading a bunch of success stories today from women who eventually got their BFPs after multiple IVFs, so hopefully I can be one of them. You too Michelle!


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, I've been MIA for a while. I did go through IVF #2 which ended in a BFN and I am beyond devastated and wondering if this will ever happen to me. I have my WTF #2 appt with my dr on Tuesday, not sure what he is going to say. My DH and I decided we are going to pay for an IVF at Cornell, which supposidly is one of the best in the country. We are happy with that decsion, but that consult wont be until January or February. Although I know I need a break from anything TTC I cant help but feel rushed as I just turned 38. 

Whatthe, I can totally relate to how you are feeling, especially since I am unexplained all mine and DH's test have come back normal, FSH, AMH, TSH and my DH went for the extended DNA anaylsis for his guys as well. We also did the DNA Karyotping blood test, all normal. My RE mentioned somthing about egg quality. Infertility Sux!

I wish all of you ladies constant support and I am always stalking this thread and others!


----------



## s08

Oh no, oneof, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I remember you from this and the other large IVF thread and was so hoping round 2 would work out for you. I know nothing we say on here takes away any of the pain, but please know we are all here for you if you need any support. Keep us posted on what your re says next week.


----------



## L4hope

Oneof I'm so sorry your second transfer didn't work! :hugs: Do you not have any frizen embryos? IVF is a bitch!! Puts us through so many ups and downs. It just feels like how can't IVF not work? I have had a failed IVF and FET. I'm so nervous for the poissibility of another fail. Maybe going somewhere else with a fresh prospective will help give youva successful cycle!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Ladies, we all know how frustrating infertility can be especially when seemingly everyone around you is getting pregnant, even the shows I watch (Grey's and Private Practice, which btw I had to turn it off last nigh)! I just want someone to answer WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE MY TIME?!?!?!?! I keep telling myself I won't focus on TTC but it never works out that way, because something always reminds me... I'm losing my patience, time, money and more importantly my MIND!!!


----------



## Sandy83

So sorry Oneof its such a roller coaster of emotion! I also what grey's and know exactly what you mean and doesn't help that at the moment in the UK everyday in the papers there is something in about Kate and William's baby! We are approaching a new year and i believe it will be a fresh start for us all and bring us all our :bfp: thinking of you and all the ladies on here :hugs: xx


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, just to stop by to say do not give up (easy to say I know), but after 9 years, this is my first successful pregnancy. At the age of 40.5. I am a low responder, but miracle do happen and stay strong. Baby dust to all.


----------



## michelle01

one - BIG :hug:

Rona - CONGRATS, that is a great success story; thanks for sharing ;)


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - Lady, you are singing my song! Two failed IVFs is absolutely devastating, but good for you for being proactive and looking for a second opinion. My WTF is tomorrow, I have an appointment with another clinic on Tuesday, and set up a phone consult with Dr. Schoolcraft in Colorado in February! One of the hardest things about infertility is the total lack of control over the outcome, but we do have control over how we handle it. For me, I saw a therapist for the first time last week to help me work through all the emotions and fears that go with multiple failed cycles. Don't know if thats the right path for you, but sometimes it helps to just get out of your own head for a while and stop the spiraling of negative thoughts. I also know if DE or adoption are my only options, I'll need a third party to help me work through that. And again, don't know if this applies to you, but I've found a bit of comfort in the fact that by this time next year, I'll either have a newborn, be pregnant, or be in the process of DE, so there will be some sort of resolution. Can I ask what protocols you used and what your embryo results were? 

Rona - Thanks for sharing your story! Do you mind my asking your protocols/embryo results? 

L4 - Did you have your retrieval yesterday? How did it go?

Sandy- Thats exciting you're doing a FET in January....the results on those seem amazing!


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, I've been to a therapist for years but I don't think that is going to help me now, it works for some but not be, unless she/he will get me pregnant. DE is not an option for us at this time, I will wait for a dr to tell me when and if that time comes. I certainly agree with you about the lack of control, and. Suffer from general anxiety and control is everything. I was on the same protocol for both IVFs long lupron 1st time I get 8 eggs with 5 embryos with a 5dt of 3 embies, 1-2bb and 2-mourals, 2nd same protocol 7 eggs, 5 embies with a 3dt of 3 embies, 1-8aa, 1-6ab and 1-5aa. I'm not sure the dr went as agressive as I would have liked, will find out on Tuesday.

I'm choosing a consult at Cornell or CCRM as it way closer to my home and less $$. Good luck with your consult and your right a plan makes everything better!


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - I'm so sorry that the therapy hasn't improved anything for you. It does seem like your RE could get much more aggressive for a third protocol which would hopefully get you more eggs and hopefully some frosties. It will be interesting to see what they say on Tuesday. Also, please don't think I was suggesting that you might need DE or adoption...I was speaking about myself since I have DOR and what seems like crappy quality to boot!


----------



## oneof14

whattheiveff said:


> Oneof - I'm so sorry that the therapy hasn't improved anything for you. It does seem like your RE could get much more aggressive for a third protocol which would hopefully get you more eggs and hopefully some frosties. It will be interesting to see what they say on Tuesday. Also, please don't think I was suggesting that you might need DE or adoption...I was speaking about myself since I have DOR and what seems like crappy quality to boot!

No I wasn't thinking that at all! I understand what you were saying. I agree with my RE despite what he says though we are still going with Cornell. I actually received my paperwork today and I will forward to Cornell tomorrow, I. Hoping to get an appt by the end of January. 

I love you positive attitude!


----------



## michelle01

one - I have my FX, toes and everything else crossed that third time's a charm for you ;) You have my full support :) And I love that you are ready to start again; you truly deserve this and I hope that 2013 is a great year for you!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Ha...my attitude is definitely NOT positive. My husband has to tell me every night, "We will have a biological child." I still don't believe him.


----------



## michelle01

whatif - You WILL be a mom, stay positive! This is my third cycle, so trust me, I know how you girls are feeling!!! It will happen though ;)


----------



## oneof14

Thanks M, I appreciate that! I'm so frightened to try again, but I must do it, unless by the grace of God we have a natural BFP. Your tests look great! You might have you Christmas miracle after all. I'm so happy for you, I know you've been though so much.

Whatthe, my DH says the same thing to me. I'm positive after having a plan, but as soon as I start the positivity fades.


----------



## michelle01

one - I was terrified to try again, figuring I had everything against me! And hopefully this is my miracle, but it did take me three times and still I am on pins & needles to see if this really did work, and not only working, but sticking! I know you will get your BFP and getting that second/third opinion is such a great idea ;)


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for asking whattheivf. ER went well, they retrieved a total of 14 eggs which made me happy. With that said I got my fertilization report today. Of the 14 on 8 were mature. What the heck is that about?? All 8 are showing signs of fertilization. Will find out tomorrow how many make it to embie status. I'm so afraid to have a repeat of last cycle. Girls this is just so emotionally draining!! We just have to keep the faith that it's gonna happen!


----------



## whattheiveff

L4 - 8 is still a great number! Fingers crossed for you!

One of - totally agree about feeling good once you have a plan but then it all goes to s**t once you actually start. 

Michelle - really hoping for you..I admire your attitude!


----------



## michelle01

L4 - That is a GREAT report!! I had 12 eggs and only 8 fertilised! And I had 2 blasts transferred, so don't feel discouraged with that ;) It will happen...next Monday is gonna be a great day for both of us!!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Michelle! I sure hope so. It's just my nerves getting the best of me right now!! Ahhhh!


----------



## michelle01

I completely understand L4 and it seems like every step of the way, there is something new to worry about. Hopefully you get a great report tomorrow!


----------



## whattheiveff

Michelle - How are you feeling? Is your beta tomorrow?

L4 - How was the fert report?? Are you transferring tomorrow?

AFM - Had my WTF on Friday. I learned that 4 out of my 6 immature eggs were classified M1, which means there was nothing wrong with them, they just needed more time to mature, so next time they want me to do a 37 hour trigger instead of 36. The doctor also wants to do a patch protocol next time...anyone have experience with this? Lastly, they are going to put a mallecot in my cervix because my transfers have been tricky, and while they're in there they'll biopsy my uterus to make sure everything is good there. The good news and bad news is my doctor said she believes we will be successful with our own eggs and she's seen nothing to indicate this won't happen for us. While thats encouraging, sometimes I just wish we could get a definite answer so we can move forward either way.


----------



## L4hope

Whatthe I'm glad that your doctor had some explanations on your immature eggs and a plan for your next cycle. I had 6 immature eggs this ER and wonder what the heck that's about. I can completely understand just wanting to know what will work one way or the other. All of this not knowing and just hoping to get pregnant is exhausting! But it sounds really good that your doctor is feeling positive for your success to happen. I do not have any experience with a patch protocol. I use the vivelle patch after transfer but that's it for me with patches. 
Yes my transfer is tomorrow at noon. So excited and anxious to see how my embies have progressed!

Michelle, good luck tomorrow with your beta!! Will be thinking of you!


----------



## michelle01

What - Glad you get to move forward with your own eggs and sounds like your RE has a good plan for you! I never used a patch before, but I sure they know what they are doing. I am doing good, just been soooo tired. My beta is tomorrow.

Thanks L4. I should hear back no later then 2pm, but just depends on how busy they are. Mondays are always crazy there.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck today Michelle!! :thumbup:


----------



## s08

Michelle and L4, good luck today! Please keep us posted. Michelle, I just secretly stalked your journal and cannot wait to hear your good news later today. 

whatthe, glad there is still hope with your own eggs and that your dr is optimistic. Wouldn't it be fantastic if we got a guarantee?

Hi, Annabelle! :wave:

Anyone know if Mo is still hanging around? She has some good news, doesn't she?

AFM, nothing new to report. Just taking it one day at a time. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## michelle01

Hi S08 :) Stalk away ;)

My beta was 610 today :) I am still in a bit of shock! But it is happening....I cannot believe it, after all this time, 2 failed cycles, it CAN happen!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Congrats again Michelle!

Hi s08! I do believe that Mo is pregnant too!


----------



## s08

Huge congratulations, Michelle! So very thrilled for you and your family!


----------



## L4hope

Michelle, for the third time today...congrats girl!! :happydance:

S08 glad you're doing ok and taking things as they come. 

Missannabelle, hope you get good news soon and off restriction. I'm especially sure your dh is hoping and praying for that too!! :haha:

Afm, Had a great transfer with two GradeD blasts which are the highest rating for my office. So much better from last time. A lot still had tp happen, but it sure makes me feel more hopeful that this cycle can work!


----------



## whattheiveff

Congratulations L4! Hoping this is your successful cycle!


----------



## michelle01

YAY L4; that sounds so promising ;)


----------



## MoBaby

Hi s08 Im here!! Good news indeed!!!! 6w2days :) I did another scan at work today and heartbeat was strong and baby measuring on track!!!!!!!

What: sounds like maybe estrogen priming protocol?


----------



## s08

That's amazing, Mo! Congratulations on your "sweetpea"! How are you feeling?

L4, great news! Now take it easy.


----------



## MoBaby

nausea is getting a little worse; worse at night but I'll take it! And I get exhausted pretty easy :) I have to figure out this eating while pregnant thing b/c if I get real hungry then try to eat I feel sick. How are you doing?


----------



## s08

MoBaby said:


> nausea is getting a little worse; worse at night but I'll take it! And I get exhausted pretty easy :) I have to figure out this eating while pregnant thing b/c if I get real hungry then try to eat I feel sick. How are you doing?

Yah for being preggo sick! Not really, but you know what I mean. :haha: Hunger is not your friend right now. I'm doing great, thanks for asking. I had terrible ms until week 15 or so (mine was always worse at night too), but was just so incredibly thankful to be experiencing it. I still fall asleep before 9 almost every night, but you won't hear any pregnancy complaints from me!


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - I can completely relate; I am hungry, I go to eat and then I feel sick! And COMPLETELY tired and exhausted all the time. But I know these are great signs :) And I am flush; cheeks are pink all day long. And last night at acu he was going to put the needles in and said I felt really warm...gotta love me some hormones ;)

And s08, yep I am in bed super early now ;) But it feels good to get lots of sleep, even if I am still tired when I wake up :haha:


----------



## s08

L4, any symptoms? Or are you trying not to think about it? Will you test at home early?

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## L4hope

Hey S08, it's getting hard not to think about it now that it's under a week. I'm so anxious to know. The only thing I've really noticed at all is a little bit of twinges/cramps here and there. But I'm a day or two away from when I would typically get AF in a normal cycle. As far as testing, I'm trying not to...so far so good!

How are things with you. Enjoying no more ms I'm sure


----------



## s08

L4hope said:


> Hey S08, it's getting hard not to think about it now that it's under a week. I'm so anxious to know. The only thing I've really noticed at all is a little bit of twinges/cramps here and there. But I'm a day or two away from when I would typically get AF in a normal cycle. As far as testing, I'm trying not to...so far so good!
> 
> How are things with you. Enjoying no more ms I'm sure

Twinges/cramps are great, although many people get no signs as you know. Good for you for not testing! I was never able not to, but I'm always impressed by those who can. Keep us posted if you break down and test. 

AFM, nothing to report. Just working a ton and getting ready for 3 holiday parties this weekend...two of which we are hosting at our house. Not sure what I got myself into. :wacko:


----------



## star7474

Hi Guys

I've just started my 2nd IVF treatment, but since my failed 1st attempt I've been quite depressed & I just can't seem to snap out of it. 

Have any of you been through this?

X


----------



## michelle01

Hi Star! I am proof that this does work; unfortunately it took me 3 cycles, but I am currently just over 5 weeks :) After having any failed cycle it is hard, but now that you are starting again, focus on that! Are they doing anything different this time?


----------



## star7474

Hi

All the treatment is the same, but they are putting 2 back in this time & using ultrasound when they put them back, but it's so hard up stay positive :0( my OH wants me to go to the Drs to get anti depressants but I don't want to be on any medication, I'm hopeful that if I get a positive it will disappear, I don't think mentally I could handle another failed cycle :0(

How did you manage to stay focused?


----------



## MoBaby

Star it does work. Im proof as well! 4 transfers and now I'm 7w+1 :) it will work!! (one cycle was a bfp but ended in mc)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I got a BFP on my second cycle. I was really down after our first and I painted our nursery to stay positive. Sick with it - it does work :)


----------



## michelle01

Star - I tried to keep myself busy with work, stuff at home, etc... My dr told me that unfortunately it takes a few cycles for some people because they don't know how someone is going to respond to the meds. Hang in there, it will work for you :hugs: And I was always stalking bnb cause there are so many girls that have been through this and the support on here is amazing :)


----------



## star7474

Thank you all

X x


----------



## Sandy83

AFM the :witch: has arrived yay! :happydance: only 3 days late. Well rang the clinic and start down regging on 6th Jan, should get period about 13th Jan then if everything goes to plan will be transferring on 28th Jan. Ah its so nice to have a plan in place :happydance:

Hope all you ladies are doing well, work has been hectic never had a minute to myself hopefully catch up on all the post soon xx


----------



## michelle01

YAY Sandy; that is awesome :) Things will move along quickly at this point ;)


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Michelle feel like its been a long time coming! Feel like i can relax and enjoy Christmas knowing there is a plan! 

How you doing, does it feel real yet? xx


----------



## michelle01

I am good; I have my first scan tomorrow ;) I am nervous and excited, just hoping to see something on the scan and then I think it will be very real for me. And I have to say the past 3 days I have had horrible waves of nausea; something I never got with my first failed cycle, even though my hcg got to 3600 on cycle 1. So I am going to take the nausea as a good sign, even though it stinks!


----------



## s08

Michelle, I hope the nausea is just a fluke and not here to stay. It is a good sign though!

Star, please know that you are not alone in feeling depressed after a failed cycle. I think every one of us on this thread has or is feeling that way. We put so much faith in the process, and a failure is simply devastating. If your husband is worried enough about you to suggest anti-depressants, if possible maybe it&#8217;s worth talking to a professional/counselor or finding out if anti-depressants will interfere with TTC? Also, I know there are great infertility support groups in real life in some areas if that is something that appeals to you. I am another IVF success story, so please know it can work with perseverance. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## michelle01

Thanks s08! I think that the nausea is probably gonna stay. When I was pg with my son it was horrible from about 6 weeks to 13, so I am sure that will be the case this time. And I am OK with it, since that means third time is a charm for me ;)

Hope everyone else is doing great!!


----------



## s08

L4, any news?

Michelle, how are you feeling?


----------



## michelle01

Hi s08! I am doing OK; tired, darn headaches, some heartburn and it seems the nausea comes and goes. I went for a scan yesterday; they saw a sac and a yolk sac, baby measured 5w1d and only one :) I am so happy! I go back next Wednesday and pray we see a fetal pole and the flicker for the hb. I have a pic in my journal from yesterday. And my beta from yesterday was 5633. How are you??


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Great news Michelle:thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

How are you doing MissAnnabelle?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'm doing good, thanks:) I heard the heartbeat on Monday and am feeling good. Back to taking a walk everyday and housework, so I think everything is fine now.
It's good they could get you in during the holidays for a scan. So, that will be 6 weeks? I think I did that one at 7 weeks. When will you next one be?


----------



## michelle01

Yes, next week will be 6 weeks, then I will go the following week at 7 and then graduate to my OB. YAY for hearing a hb :) I have been back to the gym already ;) I started back the day after my first beta, but I am definitely taking it easier; I seem to get winded quiet easily!


----------



## L4hope

S08 thanks for asking. Beta came back negative today. :cry: feeling heartbroken and hopeless...can't understand why my body won't cooperate.


----------



## whattheiveff

L4- I'm so sorry. Having 1 IVF cycle fail is impossibly hard, let alone 2. Please know you're not alone, there are others in the same boat. Hopefully your RE can answer some of your questions and the 3rd time will be the charm. I know its not comforting to you right now, but its pretty awesome you can do a FET. The success rates for those are great.


----------



## L4hope

Thanks whattheivf. I found Septs new thread so will be following along so us really challenging ladies can support each other. Who knew that IVF would automatically do the trick?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies, bad news, baby died today after being fine yesterday. so no baby for us.


----------



## L4hope

Oh Mo!! I'm so sorry! There's nothing worse in this process than thinking you've finally gotten pregnant only to have it taken right back away. There are truly no words. Take care of yourself during this trying time. Please know that we are here! :hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mobaby - there are no words to describe how sorry I am that you have to go through this :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning ladies!

L4 - So sorry on your bfn. So glad you have a plan for moving forward with FET. :hugs:

Mo - My heart goes out to you and your Family. Thinking of you at this hard time. :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :kiss:

AFM - Nothing new on the IVF side of things just waiting for 6th Jan to start injecting. Had a really emotional week from one extreme to another found out my sister is pregnant at the end of October and was really happy for her and thought i was being so strong but then she had her 12 week scan on Monday and started to tell people and then people started asking when is it my turn and i just broke down! :cry: cried all night just couldn't control myself. I just kept thinking she isnt even married she has only been with her partner for a year and a half that's not fair! I felt really selfish but i thought that should be me especially since it should have been my 12 week scan on wednesday if the first IVF had of worked! Started to feel better last night then found out this morning that one of our pupils from our dancing school her brother was knocked over by a car and killed! Life is just so unfair!!!!!!!!!! :sadangel:


----------



## whattheiveff

Mo - I am so sorry. There are truly no words. I hope you're surrounding yourself with people who will support you during this difficult time.


----------



## s08

I just cried at my desk reading all this devastating news. L4, Mo, and Sandy, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. Like others, I have no words of comfort, but please know we are all thinking about you, even from miles away.


----------



## L4hope

S08 and MissAnnable, just wondering how you ladies were doing? Can't believe how far along you both are! S08 you really are close to dday!! Hope you doing well :kiss:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

omg - you got your bfp!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you :thumbup:
I am doing great. Things are going smoothly for once. I was just at the doctor on Tuesday and baby is measuring right on time and my glucose and everything is good. I'm back to exercising and feeling really good. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9months, congrats again :)


----------



## L4hope

Thanks miss Annabele, I'm still a little anxious about it but so far so good. I'm glad everything's going well for you!! We lost you and S08 when the new thread started so I just thought about you guys and wondered how you were. You'll be holding your LO in no time!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi MissAnnabelle :) Wow has time been going so fast for you girls! Hope all is good with you; love your new avatar pic ;)

Hi s08 :hi: Hope you are doing well; your due date is almost here!! How are you?

Hope everyone is good!! Thanks for getting this started again Lauren ;)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

l4hope - I know it's hard not to be anxious about things, but your beta numbers and heart rate sound great! I bet your dh is thrilled. When will your clinic release you?

Hey Michelle :) 18 weeks already! Wow. Are you going to find out the gender?


----------



## L4hope

I know I just can't help myself! Ill feel better after another good scan on Monday. My clinic will keep me till 12 weeks which is fine by me cuz I get more scans! Oh my gosh dh is sooo excited! He keeps wanting to look at baby stuff online and I still want to wait a little bit.


----------



## s08

Hi ladies! Great to hear from you all. 

L4hope, huge congratulations! :happydance: I think we all understand your hesitation to be truly excited, but things are looking fabulous for you! I'm so thrilled for you!

MissAnnabelle, I'm glad things are going smoothly with your pregnancy! 28 weeks already...yah!

Hi Michelle! Wow, 18 weeks...are you going to find out sex? 

AFM, things have been challenging lately. I was admitted to the hospital at 31 weeks for pre-term labor (I was having contractions every 3 minutes and was dilated 1 cm). I didn't even know...it was found at a routine NST. I was there a week and then sent home on strict bedrest. It's not easy, and DH has to do EVERYTHING! Luckily, I have a job that I can do most of my work from home (lawyer), so I haven't been bored. I go to the dr. twice a week, and so far, baby looks great! According to my dr., our goal is to get to 36 weeks (next Friday!!!), and then they will take me off meds and lift my bed rest. If baby comes then, it should be OK. I'm so excited to be up and around again. We have so much to do for the nursery (although I've been doing some major damage with online shopping lately...love Amazon prime :haha:) And I wouldn't be too upset if he comes early since his head is already in the 99th percentile and overall he is over the 90th percentile...and I'm pretty small. Sorry for the novel! Keep in touch, ladies!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks S08! Glad to see you were still subscribed to this thread. :)

Wow that must have been quite a scare going into early labor!!! Glad they were able to stop it and get you stabilized. How are you handling bed rest? I'm sure it helps to be able to do work from home. But still not being able to get up and do things must be maddening after so long. You are in the home stretch now though, one more week! :happydance: ooh big head, I don't blame you for being ok if he comes a little early! My hubby is big and I'm small so I always tell him he better not give me a huge baby to push out!! Definitely keep in touch. :)


----------



## michelle01

Hi ladies!! We have our gender scan next Friday; we weren't gonna find out, but DH wants to know. So we probably will find out.

s08 - WOW! I had that happen with DS, so glad they caught it and you are doing better now. 

Time has definitely been flying by for everyone :)


----------



## s08

L4, my husband is a pretty big guy too with a big noggin. In fact, he weighed over 11 pounds at birth and had to have ct scans as an infant because his head was so big...I should have known better than to marry him! Speaking of my husband, he was just admitted to the hospital this afternoon to have his appendix removed...we are going to be two invalids now! His mom is on her way over to take care of me, and then him tomorrow when he gets home. We are quite the pair!

Michelle, keep us posted on the gender scan. Do you have a hunch one way or the other?


----------



## L4hope

S08 Oh goodness you two are quite the pair! Thankfully you have his mom to come help out. And dh should be pretty well healed by the time your little one comes. Hope surgery goes smoothly tomorrow!

Big guys are pretty great if you ask me! The 11pound baby thing, yeah that's pushing it to ridiculousness dh!! Don't they say its an average of what you both were? Hopefully you were tiny to help offset it a little bit. Will be anxious to see how that goes for you. :)


----------



## Tella

Just to give future girls a bit of inspiration. We got our bfp on Wednesday. 2yrs 10 months of ltttc, 4x iui, 2x ivf later and we conceived naturally. Both beta's has been great. 

I truly hope you all get there soon! Don't ever give up, but ironically the month I thought it would not be possible and took a chilled month I conceived :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

CONGRATS Tella :happydance: That is amazing and you deserved to get your BFP ;) I will have to stalk your journal ;)


----------



## s08

I haven't been on here for a while, but glad to come back to some great news from Tella. I remember you from other threads, and am thrilled to hear of your success! I think that I would secretly hate that what everyone says ("just relax") actually worked....you know what I mean? Huge congrats!

I've been busy with my little man who is now almost 6 weeks old. He was born a month early (the day after they lifted my bedrest), but big and perfect. He doesn't like to sleep very long and I'm nursing at least every 2 hours, but I am totally in love. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## michelle01

Hi s08!! CONGRATS on your little boy ;) I didn't know you had him already and wow almost 6 months old!! Glad all is going well. I am starting to get to the point of where I am slowing down a bit. My workouts are now only 3 days a week and I think he is breech again; under my left rib is KILLING me and I had that with DS when he was breech under my right rib and now the kicking is in my lower area again. This LO is moving ALL around, it is crazy. 

And the back pain...O.M.G. It hurts; any ideas on how to get any relief?

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Congrats on your bfp Tella!! That is wonderful! What was your infertility diagnosis?

Hi s08! Wow - I can't believe that you had your son! 6 weeks old already! That's great :) 7lbs and 8 ox at 36 weeks? Good thing you didn't have to deliver him at 40 weeks or more.

Michelle - 25 weeks already! Boy, the time sure is flying by. I am uncomfortable a lot too and I have been taking warm baths with epsom salts. I switched from regular workouts to walking and water fit at the ymca after 30 weeks. I heard that belly bands and prenatle cradles can help with back pain, but I found mine too uncomfortable to wear really.

afm - I got put on restriction again last Tuesday because I was 2cm dilated at my last checkup. My cervix is soft and ready and baby is engaged. I heard you can stay for a while like this though, but the Dr. told me to stay off my feet until I am 37 weeks just to be safe.


----------



## Tella

Thanks all :hug:

Still waiting for the symptoms to kick in. Just have sore boobs and pee alot. 

I had endo and didn't ovulated. Had ovarian drilling which sorted the ovulation out but still took us 2y10m to conceive. Also had irregular cycles so battled to catch O without monitoring.


----------



## michelle01

s08 - That should have said 6 weeks ;) not 6 months! Post a picture if you can; would love to see him!!

MissAnnabelle - Thanks for the suggestion; the back pain is something else and also having sciatic issues too. I am going to ask today because I have my check-up and glucose test. And yes you can be dilated for awhile, but everyone is different. Good thing is that you are almost 36 weeks, so even if you had her now, I am sure all would be great. I had DS at 36w6d and he was just fine. Time is definitely flying for all of us!! You will have to keep us updated on how things are going and when you deliver.

Tella - Those are great signs ;) I am truly happy for you; you deserved this and how wonderful that it happened when you least expected it too!


----------



## L4hope

S08 would love to see a picture! I guess it is good your big boy came a little early or he really would have been big! A friend of mine just gave birth vaginally to her daughter who was 9lbs 15oz!! Yikes! Not sure how she managed that, but bless her! Guess it just depended on how your hips spread. 

MissAnnabelle, sorry you have to deal with bedrest. But at least it's not too long, and then comes your little one! Hope you have books/magazines to read to help pass the time.

Tella of course I had to pop in here to tell you again how thrilled I am for you!! It is a well deserved and long awaited bfp for you! Symptoms so far are all good!

Michelle, that really stinks you are having back pain, although I guess it's pretty common. You've done great with your workouts and I'm sure it's not going to hurt to slow down some at this point. You're doing better than me, I was too afraid to continue my normal routine of running and lifting. In fact I didn't do anything for the first 10 weeks. But I am walking most nights after work. 

So nice to hear updates ladies!!

Afm, things are pretty quiet right now. I'm just impatiently waiting my next OB appt next week so I can hear that precious heartbeat again. :)


----------



## surrogatex4

Got the news today beta down from 13 to 4. Intended parents want to try again right away. 3 successful ivf transfers already. My first unsuccessful one today. New RE this time. Im feeling like its his fault.


----------



## Tella

michelle01 said:


> s08 - That should have said 6 weeks ;) not 6 months! Post a picture if you can; would love to see him!!
> 
> MissAnnabelle - Thanks for the suggestion; the back pain is something else and also having sciatic issues too. I am going to ask today because I have my check-up and glucose test. And yes you can be dilated for awhile, but everyone is different. Good thing is that you are almost 36 weeks, so even if you had her now, I am sure all would be great. I had DS at 36w6d and he was just fine. Time is definitely flying for all of us!! You will have to keep us updated on how things are going and when you deliver.
> 
> Tella - Those are great signs ;) I am truly happy for you; you deserved this and how wonderful that it happened when you least expected it too!

Thanks, i suppose there is more symptoms but i forget about them till they happen like i sneeze alot, strong urine smell, eat alot more and get really hungry just after i have woken up oh yes and in the afternoon im tired.

That is the best part, i didnt have a obsessed 2ww so it was alot more chilled and i just enjoyed the month and voila, a bfp!!!



L4hope said:


> S08 would love to see a picture! I guess it is good your big boy came a little early or he really would have been big! A friend of mine just gave birth vaginally to her daughter who was 9lbs 15oz!! Yikes! Not sure how she managed that, but bless her! Guess it just depended on how your hips spread.
> 
> MissAnnabelle, sorry you have to deal with bedrest. But at least it's not too long, and then comes your little one! Hope you have books/magazines to read to help pass the time.
> 
> Tella of course I had to pop in here to tell you again how thrilled I am for you!! It is a well deserved and long awaited bfp for you! Symptoms so far are all good!
> 
> Michelle, that really stinks you are having back pain, although I guess it's pretty common. You've done great with your workouts and I'm sure it's not going to hurt to slow down some at this point. You're doing better than me, I was too afraid to continue my normal routine of running and lifting. In fact I didn't do anything for the first 10 weeks. But I am walking most nights after work.
> 
> So nice to hear updates ladies!!
> 
> Afm, things are pretty quiet right now. I'm just impatiently waiting my next OB appt next week so I can hear that precious heartbeat again. :)

Thanks sweetie :hugs: im glad the symptoms are easy so far but to be honest i wont mind MS just to have peace of mind...LOL

I cant wait for our scan anymore, we going to a baby expo next weekend, so hopefully they will be doing scans then at discounted rates and i can get a sneak peek at Smartie. 

Im also to scared to excerise now, phone the FS and they said to wait till after my scan, so now im just gonna go sit in the juice bar and wait for DH to finish.



surrogatex4 said:


> Got the news today beta down from 13 to 4. Intended parents want to try again right away. 3 successful ivf transfers already. My first unsuccessful one today. New RE this time. Im feeling like its his fault.

Aww so sorry about the dropping Beta :hugs: In a way it was successful as it did take just not continued, so most probably indicates chromosomal abnormalities. Fx'd the next one is a success!

AFM > Just taking it very easy not allowing anything to get to me. Im in a happy place LOL


----------



## s08

Annabelle, sorry you have to be off your feet, but you are so close to 37 weeks! And even if the baby arrives now, everything will probably be totally fine (take it from me).

L4, glad things are quiet for you. Quiet is good! Are you showing yet?

Michelle, sorry for the back pain, but it is all for a good reason. I didn't suffer too badly during pregnancy, so don't have any advice to offer. 

Tella, feeling any symptoms? 

I hope anyone else I missed is doing well. 

AFM, I will gladly oblige the picture requests. I'm pretty dang proud of my little munchkin!
 



Attached Files:







Jack2.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 8









Jack.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7









Jack4.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 9









Jack3.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissAnnabelle

s08 - He is so adorable!!! How old was he when you had the pictures taken? I love the name Jack and I think it really suits him already. You must be so happy :) Maybe tired too, but happy...lol

Michelle - That sucks, I hope the Dr. can offer you some help at you next appointment. Congrats on having a boy! Do you have any names that you like yet? What is your ds's name? How much warning did you have before you delivered? I'm worried that I am going to miss some kind of sing or something. 

Tella - less than 2 weeks until your scan! That is around the time that they start to take shape and move :)

l4hope - thanks :) I'm not stuck in bed - just have to limit my lifting and time on my feet. They said up to 10mins is fine as long as I don't start to cramp up, so it's not so bad. I rented some movies and have been doing some organizing around the house. I can't believe that you are over 15 weeks already! Are you going to find out the sex? I felt great at 15 weeks. For me like 12 to 25 weeks I felt really good. That is when I got all of my big shopping and work in the nursury finished - which was a good thing because then I started to get tired again.


----------



## michelle01

s08 - You have every right to be a proud mommy; he is so stinkin adorable ;)

MissAnnabelle - My DH is sooo stubborn on names, so we do not have a name picked yet. My DS's name is Tyler Jordan :) As for when I delivered DS; I woke up one morning, well it was like 2am and was having HORRIBLE cramping. I knew something wasn't right so I called the hospital and then went there a few hours later. They said I wasn't having contractions, so sent me home. I did have an appt that morning with my OB and he hooked me up to find I was having contractions and was already dialating, so told me they were doing the c-section that afternoon at 2pm. So I had DS at 36w6d that afternoon. By the time I had him my contractions were 2 minutes apart! You will know when something doesn't seem right or it could be that time ;) You are getting sooo close :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

They sent you home!?! That is crazy! I would have been so mad at them. My hospital is 50mins away, so my ob said to go to her first if she is open. I hope I know. Ever watch those shows where the woman has no idea she is pregnant or in labor? Who are those women? 
Are you going for names that match? I like Travis. There are a lot of nice boys names. My dh was surprisingly fussy when it came to picking out a name. He never had and suggestions - he just likes to shoot them down..lol


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Alexandria Rose was born last Tuesday at 1:55am weighing 8lbs 4.6oz and 20.5" long.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## michelle01

CONGRATS!!! She is beautiful :) What a great weight too!! How are things going and how are you feeling?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'm feeling better now but things are a little tough with the baby. Easier now that my milk is in but she is very fussy and stays up all night. I am hoping as time goes by it will get easier. 
How are you? 30 weeks already?:)


----------



## michelle01

It takes some time to adjust with a newborn baby ;) And I remember DS having his nights/weekends mixed up until about 11 weeks, then it was like a miracle, I slept through an entire night and then wondered if I didn't hear him but he slept through the night :)

I feel like time is going in slow motion for me now. I am exhausted, having some insomnia and ready for it to be time. Did you go naturally or did they induce you?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I went to the hospital at4cm with broken water they gave me two drips of pitosin because I was high risk and they didn't want me to get an infection. Sorry typing with one hand. Baby in the other. Lol
It sounds like I have a couple more months of this to go still. How old is your sin now Michelle? 4? Is he excited about the baby? It though the third tri was the worst. Seems like it drags.


----------



## michelle01

Oh wow, glad things turned out good! It does seem like around 11-12 weeks is when things really get better, but I hear other girls on here that have some good nights/bad nights, so hang in there. Just nap when she naps ;)

Tyler will be 4 July 1 :) He is excited, but I am not sure he really understands at this point. He certainly will soon enough :haha: And yep, I agree, I feel like things are now in slow motion :wacko: Not sure I want it to speed up but I am ready too. I think its gonna be harder cause I cannot just nap when the baby naps if Tyler is awake....UGH!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I bet that will be a challenge with two lo's. fx'd your baby is really mellow:)
What happens to us women after we have our babies that makes it so we don't need as much sleep? I had Allie go to the nursery during the night and I swear I would start raising my bed before the nurse even got to the door with her lol


----------



## blessedlife

Got my meds for the FET and I was surprised to see injectable progesterone. I have only used the suppositories and don't understand the need for the injectable. I've heard the horror stories about how painful it is! I go to the RE tomorrow to make sure the stupid cyst has shrunk so I'll ask him then.


----------



## michelle01

I think from what I have heard on bnb, most FET's you do the PIO injections versus the suppositories. I am sure others who have done them can give you some tips ;)


----------

